# Rock´n Action



## neikless (26. September 2006)

... es gibt unzählig schöne RM bikes hier im forum
doch vermisse ich diese in action zu sehen ...
egal wie ihr eure bikes bewegt freue mich auf viele bilder
ein nicht bewegtes rocky mountain ist eine stafe 
so let them be free - freeride !
rider/foto kona.orange





sowas zb würde einfach gern mal von all den leuten mit denen wir immer
wieder in kontact stehen hier im forum auch mal bilder sehen


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (26. September 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (26. September 2006)

Schöne Idee der Thread!
Hier mal was von mir und dem blöden RMX am Lago:


Irgendwo Richtung Passo Rocchetta:





Monte Baldo Abfahrt:





Richtung Pregasina:









Jendo & Ich am Ende des Uphills:





Nachtwheelie in Riva:


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (26. September 2006)

ja danke flo
hier noch mein buddy "bas" in winterberg



neikless in boppard



nofoot


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (27. September 2006)

neikless schrieb:


> ... es gibt unzählig schöne RM bikes hier im forum
> doch vermisse ich diese in action zu sehen ...
> egal wie ihr eure bikes bewegt freue mich auf viele bilder
> ein nicht bewegtes rocky mountain ist eine stafe
> ...



Moin

Das is ja meine Nase. Verdammt, dass sollte doch ein Geheimnis bleiben... 
Das Foto hat der André (kona.orange) gemacht. Is auf dem sog. BESAME MUCHO nähe Karlsruhe. Sehr schöne Trails-kann ich nur empfehlen.

MfG


----------



## neikless (28. September 2006)




----------



## numinisflo (29. September 2006)

Dickes Bild. Schönes Bike...

Solche Dinger muss mein Canuck nicht machen. Liegt aber eher an mir als am Bike.


----------



## Redking (29. September 2006)

Hallo, hier nochmal das von mir ! 





Hmm, wer hat das coole Pic gemacht vom Bas von der Box?  

Und hier Xexano: 





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Homegrown (29. September 2006)




----------



## Flowz (29. September 2006)

neikless schrieb:


>



SO und nicht anders muss ein RMX gerockt werden  !


----------



## Xexano (29. September 2006)

Klaus hat schon ein Bild von mir gepostet.  

Jetzt zeige ich mal auch ein anderes Bild von mir. Ist eigentlich keine richtig fette Action wie ein Drop, sondern nur einfach ne steilere Abfahrt. Aber die Verwischeffekte tun ihr übrigens  






Übrigens: Ist nicht mit Photoshop nachbearbeitet oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2006)

So, jetzt müll ich euch mal richtig zu mit meinen Reaper Bildern. 
Die sind aber alle schon zwischen 4 und 5 Jahren alt 
Sorry das sie nur zum anklicken sind, aber von hier aus funktioniert net alles so wie ich es immer haben will 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2006)

Die Bilder hier sind von unserem Singletrails bzw von unserer Klassikfreeriderunde....also die mit Granit drauf.
Falls irgendwann mal des Rockytreffen bei mir ist werde wir die wohl fahren müssen
Danach klappt des dann auch mit der Oko Liftstrecke. 

G.


----------



## Verticaldriver (30. September 2006)

Sehr schöne Bilder LB Jörg !!!  SO und nur SO gehört ein Rocky gefahren...



























mehr gibts inder gallery


----------



## nuts (30. September 2006)

das letzte kommt geil


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2006)

@Verticaldriver: Ich glaub du solltest dich mal nach einem anderen Bike umsehen 
Also evtl. ein 07er Slayer oder ein altes Switch wie meins 
Also ich mein wegen deiner Vorliebe für nicht nur Forststraße 
Des letzte schaut schon schön steil aus.  

3 alte Fotos hab ich auch noch gefunden, wo ich noch jung war 


G.


----------



## Verticaldriver (1. Oktober 2006)

Nja das neue Slayer hätt mich schon a bissi gjuckt, die Stelle was am letzten Foto ist is net wirkli org steil ! Gibt steileres ! 


Was das Bike betrifft, ich brauch nicht mehr als 120 mm hinten das reicht vollkommen, Switch zu schwer auch mit Traumaufbau komm ich auf 15kg ! 14 sind schon etwas unrealistisch, Slayer wär ne Alternative aber für meine Schlüsselstellen und Fahrstil reicht das Bike völlig aus, Liteville würd mich auch reizen ist aber nicht so schön wie das Rocky  

Pike ist jetzt ab Dienstag drinnen und dann ,.... steht dem CROSSMAX XL auch nichts mehr im Wege  

Christkind wird dann noch einen Syntace Carbon Riser vorbeibringen mit VRO Einheit hoffe ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (1. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

mal ein kleines bischen was vn mir.
In den glücklichen zeiten mit meinem RMX...


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Oktober 2006)

Klasse Thread  ,wirkt auf mich irgendwie motivierend 

mal was älteres von mir:







und etwas aktuelleres:


----------



## Jendo (10. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schöne Bilder hier zu bewundern.
Hab mal ein paar von mir herrausgekramt:





















Gruß
Robert


----------



## soederbohm (16. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt bin ich auch mal dran  Nachdem mein neues Bike endlich mal ausgiebig und in natürlicher Umgebung am Lago getestet wurde:





Gruß
Martin


----------



## soederbohm (18. Oktober 2006)

Nach dem Aufräumen meines Fotoalbums hier nochmal ein paar Actionbilder vom letzten Wochenende:









Gruß
Martin


----------



## Verticaldriver (18. Oktober 2006)

mal was stimmiges...


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Oktober 2006)

Heut gefunden - Wallride





Sollte man aber bissal rausziehen...sonst kommt das Schild


----------



## el Lingo (26. Oktober 2006)

Hier noch ein Foto vom Sonntag bei den Jamaica-Bikern


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Oktober 2006)




----------



## maple leaf (8. November 2006)

Schönes pic iNSANE! 

hier noch ein kleiner Beitrag von mir!





bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homegrown (8. November 2006)

So hier nochmal ein paar schöne Bilder aus dem Spätsommer






















War das noch schön


----------



## iNSANE! (8. November 2006)

Alter...super fotografiert und zudem echt stylisch auf dem Bike - weiter so!


----------



## Kind der Küste (9. November 2006)

Das Bild wo die Sonne zwischen den Bäumen hindurchschein ist klasse!
Auch die anderen sind sehr Stimmungsvoll wo alles jetzt grau in grau und nass ist


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. November 2006)

Beim durchforsten meiner Festplatte gefunden..




mehr in meiner Gallerie..


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. November 2006)

einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## s.d (9. November 2006)

ja abartig


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2006)




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (15. November 2006)

mir ist gerade langweilig


----------



## Jendo (15. November 2006)

na wenigstens hast Du ein paar crazy Pics gefunden!
Gruß und ab ins Bett 
Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (20. Januar 2007)




----------



## maple leaf (20. Januar 2007)

schönes speed pic! wo issen das?


----------



## Flow.Zero (20. Januar 2007)

Echt gut dass in diesem Fred mal wieder was los is,
ich find den echt cool.
Schönes pic!


----------



## s.d (20. Januar 2007)

Ja nice ich muss auch ma n paar bilder machen wenns abgeht


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Januar 2007)

...ist eine kleine Sektion bei uns im Wald,nichts spektakuläres,eignet sich aber bestens um langsam mal wieder DH-Race Feeling zu bekommen


----------



## Xexano (20. Januar 2007)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Echt gut dass in diesem Fred mal wieder was los is,
> ich find den echt cool.
> Schönes pic!



Die Action-Leute sind halt eben im Winterschlaf  
Oder lecken ihre Wunden wegen dem Sommer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (21. Januar 2007)

Naja eigentlich bin ich fast jeden tag am riden weil das wetter eigentlich gut ist kein schnee und trocken:
hier mal a pic vom 2sixguy wie er sein rasouli am geißkopf rockt:


----------



## s.d (21. Januar 2007)

hier nochmal ein sauschickes bild vom 2sixguy des muss hier einfach rein:
auch wenns der kona drop is


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2007)

Überwiegend schöne Springbilder. 
Bin ja net so der Springer, drumm des mal mit ein paar Fahrbildern ausgleichen. 

G.


----------



## Jendo (21. Januar 2007)

Das sind wirklich heftige Bilder, Jörg!
Und der 2sixguy scheint ja auch ganz ordentlich unterwegs z usien


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (3. Februar 2007)

... scheint ja ein beliebter Sprung zu sein...


----------



## el Lingo (3. Februar 2007)

UNd der würde mit nem X-Up, soweit er mit Doppelbrückengabel denn geht, noch viiiiiel besser aussehen, als er es auf dem Foto eh schon tut.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (5. Februar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> UNd der würde mit nem X-Up, soweit er mit Doppelbrückengabel denn geht, noch viiiiiel besser aussehen, als er es auf dem Foto eh schon tut.



Ich arbeite dran.   Das Pic ist vom ersten Mal das ich da runter bin.


----------



## el Lingo (5. Februar 2007)

Wie hoch/weit ist der denn? 
Ich würde so auf 2/3,5m tippen


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (7. Februar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wie hoch/weit ist der denn?
> Ich würde so auf 2/3,5m tippen



3m kommt schon hin, je nach speed, kann das immer schwer einschätzen. Hauptsache ne gute geshapte Landung...


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Februar 2007)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache ne gute geshapte Landung...



Oder einfach nen RMX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (7. Februar 2007)

So kann man es denn auch machen!


----------



## Xexano (8. Februar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Oder einfach nen RMX



Aber selbst ein RMX hilft nicht, wenn du die Landung verhaust... sprich: Den Halben X-Up nicht mehr zurückdreht... oder beim Superman oder was auch immer nicht wieder schnell genug auf die Pedalen kommt... 

Da hilft nur noch Glück...


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Februar 2007)

Danke für diese Weisheiten...ich weis durchaus wie ich mein RMX zu bewegen und zu landen hab...und auch wann ich mich damit auf die Fresse lege..."A lil less conversation please, a lil more action..."


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Februar 2007)

guten tag
hier mal ein video von mir. leider sehr verwackelt, wird noch mal in gut gemacht
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/774233


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2007)

Krasser Drop, aber schick den Filmer auf jedenfall mal auf eine Entziehungskur, so wie der zittert.

G.


----------



## Alesana (11. Februar 2007)

joa ganz geil der drop!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=r96jVP0Zw0w


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2007)

So hab auch mal ein Video. Also bei Ochsenkopf und so klicken.
Bei mir geht es leider nicht, drum weiß ich net genau welches des ist und was da drauf ist.
Sollte aber mein RMX auf unserer Strecke sein. 
Ich bin aber für nichts verantwortlich wie des so ist, usw.  


http://www.el-rey.com/index2.html


G.


----------



## ik23 (15. Februar 2007)

Fährt zwar bergauf, aber vielleicht geht's ja noch als genug Action durch, um hier richtig zu sein. Voila, das erste Vertex  im Thread.


----------



## Catsoft (15. Februar 2007)

St. Wendel? 98ziger Vertex TO?

SBM:




Buchholz:




Harburger Weihnachtscross:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ik23 (15. Februar 2007)

Jep, 98er t.o., beim Frauenwald Super-8 Marathon im Thüringer Wald.


----------



## Redking (15. Februar 2007)

Sind zwar älter aber darauf bin ich!

















Gruß
Klaus


----------



## el Lingo (17. Februar 2007)

Ich war heute auch nach langer Zeit mal wieder richtig biken, im Deister. Dank Kyrill sind die Trails stellenweise ziemlich zu. Aber ich habe eh einen Faible für Logrides...



und


----------



## s.d (25. Februar 2007)

Zwar nicht so viel Action aber ein schönes Panorama:
Auf dem Bild ist der schöne Trail leider nicht wirklich zu erkennen.





hab diese Woche das schöne Wetter genutzt und bin mit den 2sixguy die Switches ausreiten gewesen. Leider funktioniert das mit den Fotos hochladen nich so dolle dann wür ich n paar Bilder von unserer kleinen Box reinstellen kommt aber hoffentlich bald noch.
Gute Nacht ich muss jetzt wieder weiter lernen


----------



## Osti (25. Februar 2007)

geiles Foto: Location, Licht, Stimmung


----------



## el Lingo (25. Februar 2007)

Ich war gestern wieder unterwegs im Deister. Alles feucht, schlammig und rutschig, schöner kann es kaum sein. So liebe ich es. Hier ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verticaldriver (26. Februar 2007)

na dann stell ich auch mal wieder was rein...
Knieschoner hab ich an falls die Frage kommt, versteck sie nur gerne unter der Hose da mir die Deckel AUF langen Hosen nicht gefallen


----------



## meth3434 (26. Februar 2007)

als das wetter noch gut war: 





das sind handycam bilder also nicht zu ernst nehmen, das teil macht verdammt spass:





go ride, 
meth


----------



## el Lingo (26. Februar 2007)

Was macht Spaß, das Bike oder das Handy???


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Februar 2007)

Dei Mudda


----------



## meth3434 (26. Februar 2007)

Na lingo mal wieder direkt am konstruktiven beitrag entlang geschlittert? 
Natürlich macht mir das Handy verdammt Spass, was denn sonst?!

kennst du diesen dummen spruch mit dem hund, dem hals und dem schnitzel... 
wenn mal wieder keiner mit dir spielen will, lass doch einfach mal die finger von der tastatur!

Die Wehrhaftigkeit der Unterschicht besteht hautpsächlich aus dekonstruktivem Verhalten...

meth


----------



## Sw!tch (26. Februar 2007)

ja echt ma, ihr seid alle ********!   

man man man  
geht biken


----------



## Alesana (26. Februar 2007)




----------



## iNSANE! (26. Februar 2007)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Sw!tch (26. Februar 2007)

da hat er recht!


----------



## numinisflo (26. Februar 2007)

Der Tabletop ist der absolute Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (27. Februar 2007)

Zum Thema Baumfahrten hab ich auch noch was:




und noch ein kleines Bild aus Beerfelden:




mfg Jendo


----------



## el Lingo (27. Februar 2007)

Jendo, das sind mal schöne Bilder nach meinem Geschmack!


----------



## P3 Killa (10. März 2007)

Hi,

hier mal was kleines von heute, war mal wieder ganz schön ein bisschen fahren zu gehen...


----------



## Flow.Zero (11. März 2007)

Sehr schöne Bilder, wenns bei uns heut nur auch so trocken gewesen wäre...


----------



## P3 Killa (12. März 2007)

Hi,

so und nun von gestern!
Is in der gleichen Strecke!













Rock On


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (12. März 2007)

ride on ! sieht fuer die groesse des kickers recht weit aus musste recht schnell sein was ?!


----------



## iNSANE! (12. März 2007)

Finds NUR geil! Besuche Dich mal


----------



## maple leaf (16. März 2007)

der Spot ist echt der Knaller! schöne pic´s!


----------



## Soulbrother (23. April 2007)

*Trailriding mit dem PIPELINE macht fett Laune *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (23. April 2007)

Richtig sooooo   Bei dem Wetter noch viel mehr


----------



## Soulbrother (24. April 2007)

Ja,dasWetter ist momentan echt traumhaft,aber ohne die 
sch...  Pollenseuche  könnte ich es noch mehr genießen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. April 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ja,dasWetter ist momentan echt traumhaft,aber ohne die
> sch...  Pollenseuche  könnte ich es noch mehr genießen.



Es lebe das Cortison und die Heuschnupfenpillen  

Geile Aktion!!! Staubt ganz nett!!!


----------



## maple leaf (2. Mai 2007)

Tag der Arbeit:


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Mai 2007)

Haste wieder mal sehr fein gemacht    

Ich ahne allerdings was beim ersten Bild ca. 1/2 sek. nach Drücken des Auslösers passiert ist... 

Gestern wars dort aber auch wirklich wieder richtig super !!!


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Mai 2007)

fein fein!
hab den slopestyle noch überhaupt nicht wirklich ausprobiert
immer gleich weiter zum downhill 
aber nächstes ma werd ich mcih auch da ranmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (3. Mai 2007)

yes ! bas gibts alles ! bist ja echt fleissig am biken und posten ... grosse lob !


----------



## el Lingo (16. Mai 2007)

Habe gerade mal wieder ein paar Bilder hochgelanden, das hier war auch dabei:


----------



## Dome_2001 (17. Mai 2007)

Naja, nicht die hammer Action, war erst das zweite mal mit meinem Radel in Wildbad und es hat geschifft wie blöd ... war aber geil ....


----------



## TeamKlokke (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hier auch mal mein Rocky in Action, ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber es war und ist ein Rocky in Action.
Kann zwar nicht ganz mit den vorherigen Bilder mithalten, aber ich probier es.  

















... Kann mir mal einer sagen, wieso das mit den Fotos nicht geht? - Manchmal muss man sich nur mit beschäftigen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (20. Mai 2007)

@TeamKlokke: Stimmt, die Action bei mir ist deutlich höher .... Spaß ....

Ich will nur folgendes sagen: 
- bin ich nicht mehr der Jüngste und häng an meinem Leben und trage eine gewisse Verantwortung
- Bike ich erst so richtig seit 2 Jahren mit einem Fully auf Trails und Abfahrten. 1 Jahr Hardtail überwiegend X-Country
- ich erst das zweite mal in Bad Wildbad bzw. Bike Park war.
- mir mein Material noch etwas zu schade ist

Ich denke daher sollte man hier nicht immer gleich auf mega dicke Hose machen!!!

Klar hab ich vor solchen Bildern und Aktionen mega Respekt, aber mal schauen wenn ich ein paar Jahre mehr runter habe was dann geht ......

Also, Respekt von Deiner Aktion und nie vergessen, das Biken soll ja Spaß machen und den hatte ich mega!!!


----------



## TeamKlokke (20. Mai 2007)

@ Dome_2001: 

Find du hast Recht, jeder soll das machen, was ihm Spaß macht. Ich würd auch gern mehr können, mehr machen, aber irgendwo setzt die Angst oder die Vernunft ein. Ich kann bzw. darf mich nicht verletzen, sonst ist mein Berufsweg erstmal verbaut, daher lass ich es auch eher ruhig angehen und fahr nur selten Bikeparks etc.

Aber ich find trotzdem, dass die "fetten" Sachen einfach mal geil aussehen. Und ich hab auch respekt vor den Leuten, die das machen.

Aber naja, Hauptsache ist ja, wir fahren alle Rad, in diesem Fall Rocky.


----------



## Alesana (24. Mai 2007)

von heute:






von gestern:






und nen big mtn bild gibt es von mir auch bald mal wieder


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Mai 2007)

style style style....
sieh ma zu das du nach winterberg kommst


----------



## meth3434 (25. Mai 2007)

sehr fett, bis auf deine beine;-)!
meth


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (25. Mai 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> sehr fett, bis auf deine beine;-)!
> meth


 

hi hi hi ja genau hat mich irgendwie an siderman 3 erinnert  

spiderman rockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (26. Mai 2007)

Einfach nur stylish!


----------



## pikachu (2. Juni 2007)

Hi,

mein Slayer SXC hat mich leider abgeworfen und ich war in Action.
Kurzer Zwischenspurt bevor ich eingeschlagen bin  


Micha


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. Juni 2007)

Geiles Pic!!! Hoffe Dir und dem Radel ist nichts passiert


----------



## Alesana (4. Juni 2007)




----------



## Sw!tch (4. Juni 2007)

ja und jetzt nochnen x up bitte... dann ma richtig fett!
schönes rad....


----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Juni 2007)

Hab noch was gefunden ... Ist vom letzten Jahr in den Dolomiten .. war echt ein geiler Trail!!!


----------



## decolocsta (11. Juni 2007)

Wow, sehr geile Bilder hier, vor allem die von Verticaldriver haben es mir angetan, finde das sehr Stylisch wenn jemand ein Bike das vllt. nicht unbedingt Hardcore ist dennoch rel. hart rannehmen kann da ansch. ein wirklich sauberer Fahrstil da ist.

Werde die Tage auch mal mein Rocky in Action fotografieren, aber wird denk ich eher gemächliche Action sein, für dicke dinger hab ich ein anders Bike, aber so Bilder von steilen Abfahren, oder einfach nur welche die Stimmung projezieren ohne dicke Drops geben mir auch Gänsehautfeeling....


----------



## DC. (14. Juni 2007)

heute in winterberg gewesen, mal wieder spass haben ( wenn auch nicht lang, da kam der regen )


----------



## Gap______Jumper (18. Juni 2007)

war letztens auf in Winterberg, eigentlich ja mehr auf Holz unterwegs, wie es sich gehört, aber des Bild gefällt irgendwie bisl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fonz! (19. Juni 2007)

Sehr Geile Pics dabei vorallem am Buck (Nürnberg)

Grüße


----------



## el Lingo (19. Juni 2007)

Ich habe auch och 2 schöne vom Rockytreffen in Winterberg:



und


----------



## maple leaf (21. Juni 2007)

nice nice die pic´s hier! 

@el Lingo 

die andere skinny-action (Galerie) ist auch richtig geil!

respect bas


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juli 2007)

Servus

so hier bin ich mit meinem RMX Canuck in Action

Ist der neuste Drop bei uns im Wald.
Habe ihn vor 2 Wochen gebaut.


MfG
Niko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiL0Rk6G-F8


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Juli 2007)

jooo von mir auch.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1838260

ohne style weil erster versuch

zum neusten drop im wald sollte man noch sagen dass die drei in meiner gallerie zerstört wurden und der neue den 2. höher und weiter wachsen ließ

.... und man sollte noch sagen dass er bereits wieder zerstört wurde.


----------



## Jendo (3. Juli 2007)

Sehr krasse Action!Respekt an Euch zwei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (3. Juli 2007)

auja, der is schön.


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Juli 2007)

danke!  schön dass es euch gefällt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Juli 2007)

thanks!
gibt vielleicht bald noch mehr zu sehen.


----------



## ribisl (4. Juli 2007)

Slayer in Verwendung:


----------



## blaubaer (4. Juli 2007)

Action vom letzten Wochenende, man sieht zwar nicht direkt das bike in Action, fuhr ja aber auf meinem RMX   , Strecke ist in der Schweiz : Wiriehorn


----------



## Ani (4. Juli 2007)

sehr cool, sieht echt spassig aus


----------



## numinisflo (4. Juli 2007)

Allen Respekt an euch Nordlichter für diesen dicken Drop! Für sowas bin ich vermutlich zu alt...

Aber das schweizer Blaubärenvideo sieht einfach wunderbar aus, ich habe schon so viele Videos vom Wiriehorn gesehen, so langsam wird es wirklich Zeit da endlich hinzufahren (bitte um Kenntnisnahme in Leipzig).

Gruß

FLO


----------



## blaubaer (4. Juli 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Aber das schweizer Blaubärenvideo sieht einfach wunderbar aus, ich habe schon so viele Videos vom Wiriehorn gesehen, so langsam wird es wirklich Zeit da endlich hinzufahren (bitte um Kenntnisnahme in Leipzig).



zur info : vorsicht dieses jahr, da momentan der lift umgebaut wird, besteht kein transport rauf zum start, ausser man organisiert selbst einen shuttelservice


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Juli 2007)

danke... siehst aber noch ziemlich Jung aus wenn du das mit den langen Haaren bist ;-)

Man ist nie zu alt


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Juli 2007)

...hin und wieder fühlt man sich aber so  

Der Drop ist wirklich sehr ordentlich,super Jungs...weiter so 
und das Video aus der Schweiz gefällt mir auch sehr gut - schön flowig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (5. Juli 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> (bitte um Kenntnisnahme in Leipzig).
> 
> Gruß
> 
> FLO


Angenommen, komme auch grad aus selbiger...


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Juli 2007)

dankeschön 

die schweizer strecke hat bestimmt auch spaß gebracht!


----------



## Alesana (9. Juli 2007)




----------



## iNSANE! (13. Juli 2007)

Als zumindest Rocky Besitzer


----------



## s.d (16. Juli 2007)

Die Gabel: a Sach!


----------



## P3 Killa (16. Juli 2007)

Ich hab auch noch was. 
Zu dem Zeitpunkt war mein Rmx leider kaputt und ich musste mit dem Kona meiner Freundin fahren...


----------



## Soulbrother (4. August 2007)

*Mitbringsel aus dem Urlaub *


----------



## decolocsta (4. August 2007)

Hier ich mit meinem Switch, net das dollste Bild aber was anderes hab ich net...


----------



## Flow.Zero (5. August 2007)

@ P3 Killa: Bischofsmais oder? Respekt, paar Sachen da wäre ich nicht gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (6. August 2007)

Ja ist der You go first am Geißkopf!
Morgen fahre ich endlich mal wieder mit meinem Rmx dort, nachdem ich mich endlich von meinem Bänderriss erholt habe


----------



## Livanh (6. August 2007)

du bist morgen am gk? ganzen bus wieder voll? ein tag oder länger ?


----------



## decolocsta (6. August 2007)

Pm?


----------



## Flow.Zero (7. August 2007)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Ja ist der You go first am Geißkopf!
> Morgen fahre ich endlich mal wieder mit meinem Rmx dort, nachdem ich mich endlich von meinem Bänderriss erholt habe



Ja, hab auch grad Probleme mit meinen Bändern! Aber sobald des wieder geregelt is, muss ich auch mal endlich wieder an Geißkopf fahren! Hau rein


----------



## Alesana (9. August 2007)

joa, der yougofirst ist spaßig. ich weiss nur nicht warum der yougofirst heisst, is ja alles locker fahrbar. das einzige dumme ist find ich der skinny vor dem Roadgap, wenns da geregnet hat is sehr doof Schwung fürs Roadgap zu bekommen, aber vor allem die Dirtline is richtig spaßig


----------



## ribisl (15. August 2007)

Heute in Kranska Gora...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (15. August 2007)

Yeah, aber Hallo - schöne Bilder


----------



## Soulbrother (18. August 2007)




----------



## TheCoffinNail (20. August 2007)

Das Bild ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter, aber ich will auch in den Thread ...  





Radler: ich 
Bike: RM Edge
Ort: bei Schömberg 
Fotgraf: Kiki


----------



## el Lingo (20. August 2007)

Schaut klasse aus!


----------



## P3 Killa (22. August 2007)

Hab auch mal was neues vom Sonntag in Spicak, CZ.
Is echt ein super Park, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen auch wenn es im Moment nur eine Strecke gibt.


----------



## iNSANE! (22. August 2007)

Derbe Sau! Geile Fotos, sieht auch nach ner spassigen Strecke aus!
RMX - Love this ride!


----------



## Flow.Zero (22. August 2007)

Ja Mann, Two Six! Schaut aber eher nach two five aus.  
Strecke sieht toll aus!


----------



## P3 Killa (22. August 2007)

Ja irgendwie sieht man meine daumen nicht


----------



## numinisflo (22. August 2007)

Saugeile Bilder!


----------



## Soulbrother (29. August 2007)

Hoffentlich nächste Saison in dieser Disziplin zur Abwechslung mal wieder mit einem RM  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=409531&cat=14131


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (2. September 2007)

mal ein ets-x in aktion - am ersten foto beim urlaub auf korsika (unglaublich geiler, ewig langer trail, allerdings mit fast 2h tragearbeit verbunden): 








noch ein foto vom selben trail, nur leider ohne action - man möge es mir verzeihen!







auf den andern beiden fotos beim marathon in graz (wobei mein ets-x mit 12,7kg dafür schon fast zu schwer ist  ) :


----------



## decolocsta (2. September 2007)

sehr stimmige pics...


----------



## Soulbrother (9. September 2007)

Switch Updatetest in Wiberg


----------



## Xexano (10. September 2007)

Nette Pics!

Im unteren Teil der WiBe-DH-Strecke war es bestimmt verdammt matschig! Selbst bei trockenem Wetter findet man in dem unteren Abschnitt der DH-Strecke Matsch. 
Dein Update-Test war wohl negativ... oder warum verkaufst du jetzt dein Switch?


----------



## Sw!tch (10. September 2007)

oh man will da auhc endlich wieder hin!
switch is auch hammer in der ausstattung...


----------



## Soulbrother (10. September 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Nette Pics!
> 
> Im unteren Teil der WiBe-DH-Strecke war es bestimmt verdammt matschig! Selbst bei trockenem Wetter findet man in dem unteren Abschnitt der DH-Strecke Matsch.
> Dein Update-Test war wohl negativ... oder warum verkaufst du jetzt dein Switch?


Danke,
ganz im Gegenteil,der war erfreulich positiv  



Sw!tch schrieb:


> oh man will da auhc endlich wieder hin!
> switch is auch hammer in der ausstattung...


Danke,
übernächstes Wochenende wieder...wenns Wetter hält


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. September 2007)

http://www.askoe-trendsport.at/trendsport/index.php?content=galerie&id=33

War son kleines Event in Niederösterreich.
Felix aka iNSANE!, Hias aka Meth und meine Wenigkeit waren vor Ort und haben geschaut was so geht..
Ganz nette Bilder.

peace,


----------



## meth3434 (12. September 2007)

Representing Germany aka Bavaria in Niederösterreich, wo einfach alles egal ist! sogar was der mario für ne pizza isst, is den menschen da wurscht ;-)! 

meth (aufm hellblauen intense tazer, da switch nicht verfügbar war...;-))


----------



## iNSANE! (12. September 2007)

Dick Slopestyle ALTA  Und a scheene Wippen hamma baut, ha?
Der Pizzamensch war sonderbar - wie unsere Mägen an dem Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2007)

Hier mal ein erstes Bild mit dem Flow im Flug.
Streetsession am 9.9.07
Ein kleines Gap am Hafen. Durch den weichen Sand war die anfahrt sau *******. Der X-Up ging noch ganz rum 
Mal sehen ob ich noch bessere bekomme.


----------



## meth3434 (14. September 2007)

hey wir waren im august fast an der selben stelle in hamburg, allerdings haben wir das gap nicht entdeckt;-)!
schöner sprung, aber nicht ohne helm dude!!!
meth


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2007)

jaja hast ja recht....Safty Firts!
Habe heute noch ein paar kleine Videos von mir bekommen.....

Der ist direkt an der Hafencity. Wenn du mal wieder da bist kannst dich ja mal melden 
Ich bin ab Donnerstag den 20.9 in München Streeten und auf der Wiesn


----------



## ribisl (15. September 2007)

Heuer anfang September am Gardasee..


----------



## ribisl (15. September 2007)

Und heut wiedermal Kranska Gora...


----------



## bestmove (15. September 2007)

schöne pics, Martin  zurück vom Lago kann ich auch mal ein Bildchen bieten, schade nur das der Fotograf leicht gepatzt hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2007)

Oh mann, auch wieder in den Urlaub will 

G.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (16. September 2007)

@bestmove
Also Bild ist nicht so scharf geworden, stimmt schon, aber deinen "Move" verstehe ich trotzdem nicht! Bitte einmal aufklären (nicht das mit Bienchen und Blümchen


----------



## bestmove (16. September 2007)

nix besonderes, einfach nur ein kleiner Hüpfer bei der Tremalzo Abfahrt


----------



## Gap______Jumper (16. September 2007)

Ah ok, schaut a bisl schräg aus, deshalb..!!
 Schon länger her, aber bevor ich hier nur mit Text nerve:


----------



## el Lingo (17. September 2007)

Ey, da bist Du doch gar nciht komplett rüber. Oder habe ich mich da beim Foto machen verguckt?


----------



## tokessa (17. September 2007)

Geil wo ist das ???


----------



## DC. (17. September 2007)

winterberg


----------



## el Lingo (17. September 2007)

Ja, aber leider viel zu kurz! Ich bin dafür, dass die viel mehr Skinnies und Holztrails den Berg runter bauen.


----------



## tokessa (18. September 2007)

Danke muss ich wohl doch mal hin.


----------



## Soulbrother (23. September 2007)

*Erster Ausritt mit´m Neuen...
*



Leider sehr dunkel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (23. September 2007)

*Letzter Ausritt fürn Herbst - sone ********* 







50hm später:


----------



## DC. (23. September 2007)

....aua, aber gute besserung


----------



## iNSANE! (23. September 2007)

Ah ****, ich wünsche gute Besserung und noch viel Sonne im Früh Winter  Wann kannst Du wieder fahren?

Soulbro - fett!


----------



## ribisl (23. September 2007)

November


----------



## el Lingo (23. September 2007)

Ich hatte gestern mal wieder einen fantastischen Tag und habe ein paar Bilder als Teaser für den Rocky Trail Day gemacht, die kommen am nächsten Wochenende. Dann haben wir noch einen Bekannten getroffen, der gerade Fotos für seine Seite www.bikeparkmap.com gemacht hat.


----------



## el Lingo (29. September 2007)

So, hier noch mal ein paar Bilder...































Zu sehen sind Gap____Jumper und ich plus Fabian auf dem letzten Bild. Alles ein Trail im Deister.


----------



## bestmove (29. September 2007)

Sieht ja richtig geil aus die Location, klasse Action


----------



## Sw!tch (29. September 2007)

ja das sÄ±eht ja alls mal sehr geÄ±l aus! Ä±s das Ä±m deÄ±ster?
was haltet Ä±hr so vom treffen Ä±n 2 wochen?

grÃ¼sse aus der tuerkeÄ±

edÄ±t: jo steht da ja  juhu!


----------



## el Lingo (30. September 2007)

hm, müssen wir mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (1. Oktober 2007)

Ein paar vom letzten Jahr habe ich noch bekommen. Da hatten die im Deister einen so schönen Holztrail gebaut, der leider nach einer Woche wieder weg mußte, Förster. Aber ein Traum, hinten ging es über die Tannenspitzen runter. Zum Glück habe ich ihn damals gleich mitgenommen. So sah er aus:


----------



## decolocsta (2. Oktober 2007)

so, nach wochen der abstinenz bin ich wieder da.... 

el lingo, deine Pics sind ein Traum, sehr sehr geil....respekt....


----------



## el Lingo (2. Oktober 2007)

Danke Deco, ich habe auch sehr schöne Trails hier!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. Oktober 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ein paar vom letzten Jahr habe ich noch bekommen. Da hatten die im Deister einen so schönen Holztrail gebaut, der leider nach einer Woche wieder weg mußte, Förster. Aber ein Traum, hinten ging es über die Tannenspitzen runter. Zum Glück habe ich ihn damals gleich mitgenommen. So sah er aus:



Schade um den schönen Aufbau

Hab mich eh bei Deinen Fotos schon immer gefragt, ob das alles Forstamtmäßig "abgesegnet" ist. Hier im Schwarzwald (ich meine rund um FR) wird alles wieder abgerissen. 
Wir haben jetzt vom Förster einen Trail freigegebenen bekommen. Um die Situation zwischen den Wanderern und Bikern entwas zu entzerren (2m Regel und so). Sprünge o.ä. dürfen wir aber keinesfalls bauen!!! Es geht dabei um um den Schadensersatz. Das ist doch bei Euch auch so, oder? Ich meine, was passiert, wenn sich irgendeiner was bricht an Euren Aufbauten...

Ansonsten geile Bilder


----------



## decolocsta (2. Oktober 2007)

Aber ich glaub das mit dem Haften bei unfällen wird oft überbewertet,
ich mein man verletzt sich, geht ins Krankenhaus und gut, da frägt doch sicher keiner wo und wie man sich das Handgelenk geknickt hat, hab noch nie gehört das ein Förster was zahlen musste weil sich jemand weh getan hat......


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Oktober 2007)

jo, das mal wo Ä±ch das Ä±n der freerÄ±de gelesen hab,foerster-haftet-beÄ± verletzung, war auch das eÄ±nzÄ±ge mal 

beÄ± uns ham dÄ±e kÄ±ds  dÄ±e beÄ± uns Ä±mmer zugeschaut haben jetzt weÄ±ter hÄ±ntem Ä±m wald gebaut. Ä±s zwar zÄ±emlÄ±ch schlecht aber vom prÄ±nzÄ±p her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (2. Oktober 2007)

So wie ich es weiß, werden die Biker dort geduldet. Es gibt fast keine Holztrails, da würde es großen Ärger mit den Förstern geben. Dafür bauen die Jungs riesige Kicker, bei denen die Landungen teilweise 6m oder weiter entfernt sind. Da scheint keiner was gegen zu haben, was sehr komisch ist. Den Holztrail vom Foto mußten sie abbauen, zu gefährlich. Aber 100m weiter steht ein 10 oder 12m langer Double, dazwischen ein 3m tiefer Graben. Das war ok...


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Oktober 2007)

naja , fÃ¼r ahnungslose sÄ±eht son 3m hohes holzgerÃ¼st halt gefahrlÄ±cher aus als n kÄ±cker ODER  ne landung... je weÄ±ter weg desto wenÄ±ger denken dÄ±e meÄ±sten wohl dass da Ä±rgendwas zusammen gehoert


----------



## TinglTanglTom (6. Oktober 2007)

echt viel schöne pics gibts hier drinnen! viel wald viel air das rockt, zum teil hab ihr ja wahnsins trails in der gegend!

@ribisl
willkommen im club hats bei dir ein fingergelenk auch noch miterwisch? kapselriss odersowas? wenn nich ists gut!





hier ma was von misch, paar wochen schon her mit leihgabel vom geiskopf.
da steht nu übrigends die große erste rampe von der eurobike!


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Oktober 2007)

ja...fett


----------



## ribisl (6. Oktober 2007)

@TinglTanglTom:
nein gsd nicht nur der Mittelhandknochen Nr 5. In nicht ganz 2 Wochen kommt der Gips runter, d.h. die Nightridesaison ist nicht ganz verhaut. Und für Snowrides ist die Hand dann sowieso wieder topfit.

Derweil roll ich mitn Renner am Balkon


----------



## dom92 (8. Oktober 2007)

mr.freeride, aber warum auch immer mit seinem proceed


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Oktober 2007)

Domenik?

Joho, das Bild ist heute spontan im Wald entstanden.
Weil ich mal wider mit dem Proceed rocken wollte


----------



## decolocsta (8. Oktober 2007)

Was soll das Bild dann hier?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Oktober 2007)

tja ich weiß das nicht.
Ich habs nicht hochgeladen


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Oktober 2007)

keine ahnung. das war ja auch mein bruder und nicht ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (10. Oktober 2007)

.... soooo schmeckt der Sommer !



Kammlops BC/Canada


----------



## neikless (11. Oktober 2007)




----------



## iNSANE! (11. Oktober 2007)

Hey Neikless...warum die neuen Wheels? Halten die MTX?
Schöne Fotos.


----------



## neikless (11. Oktober 2007)

mtx um welten haltbarer als 6.1 bei sagen wir mal gleichem gewicht


----------



## maple leaf (11. Oktober 2007)

neikless schrieb:


> .... soooo schmeckt der Sommer !
> 
> 
> 
> Kammlops BC/Canada



geile location, dicke action und pervers fettes bike! Wenn ich mir überlege, das du bald eine flachlinienreischüssel reitest wird mir ganz schlecht!!!:kotz: 

see ya bas


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Oktober 2007)

Servus,
Sw!tch und ich waren nun das letzte Wochenende in Winterberg für dieses Jahr! 
Dafür war das Wetter mehr als gut und wir hatten unseren Fotografen dabei (Bruderherz)
Hier mal ein paar Ausschnitte von mir.  

Long Travel - Big Mountainbike FOREVER! Updates vom RMX folgen wenn auch die Hinterradnabe da ist


----------



## neikless (15. Oktober 2007)

mega fette bilder ober-affen-titten-geiles bike !


----------



## Jendo (15. Oktober 2007)

Klasse Bilder mit derber Action.Respekt 
mfg JEndo


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Oktober 2007)

oh ja man soooo geil 
da komm ich nicht ran... respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (15. Oktober 2007)

Heftige Bilder! Respekt!


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Oktober 2007)

Da weiss einer was er tut! Echt stark...der Manual am Ende ist des I Tüpfelchen als Abschluss...Schöne Saison - Ende.


----------



## bestmove (15. Oktober 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Da weiss einer was er tut! Echt stark...der Manual am Ende ist des I Tüpfelchen als Abschluss...Schöne Saison - Ende.



klar formuliert  ganz dicke Action, mehr brauch man nicht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Oktober 2007)

danke, danke!
Mein Bruder hat insgesamt 250 Bilder von Sw!tch und mir gemacht. Unteranderem auch viele Fotoserien vom Wallride und Jumps.
Da der PC von Sw!tch im arsch werde ich seine besten wohl auch posten.
Ich persöhnlich finde das vom Votec Wallride am besten. Geile Details mit den Grashalmen im Vordergrund und trotzdem alles scharf.


----------



## maple leaf (15. Oktober 2007)

Nenn Dich mal in Mr. Style um!


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Oktober 2007)

*HAMMMMERmäßig*....alter Angeber   !

Nur schön,daß du jetzt die Meßlatte für Pics aus Winterberg so hoch gelegt hast...danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (15. Oktober 2007)

Kann Dein Bruder auch am We?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Oktober 2007)

hm? ich denke schon. Ich werde ihn morgen drauf ansprechen. 
er ist auf jeden Fall schon wieder heiß auf nächstes Jahr.

danke für eure nette Reaktion


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Oktober 2007)

Wir hatten am Wochenende in Oberammergau auch ein kleines,feines RM Treffen,pünktlich zum offiziellen Saisonende des dortigen Parks (mit abendlichem Griller,Freibier und Scheiterhaufen),der eine wirklich "soulige" Strecke zu bieten hat,weshalb ich diese Jahr auch schon zum zweiten mal dort unten war um wieder mit *meth3434* u. *iNSANE!* zu riden.Schade nur,daß die *Lenzen-Airways *diesmal schon ausgebucht war!

iNSANE!








???




meth3434


----------



## decolocsta (15. Oktober 2007)

Das letzte Bike scheint ein neueres Modell zu sein, kenn ich gar nicht, um welches ROCKY handelt es sich da?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Oktober 2007)

cool, die sehen aber auch viel Spaß aus. 
Nach Oberammergau muss ich auch noch mal...nächstes Jahr wird wieder viel gereist


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Oktober 2007)

Saisonstart ´08 ist ab April geplant bzw. beantragt...hängt letztendlich dann aber halt von der dortigen Wetterlage ab,siehe diesen April... 30°C  
Egal wann,aber zum Saisonstart in O´gau steh ich wieder am Lift


----------



## numinisflo (17. Oktober 2007)

Sehr schöne Bilder hier und allen Respekt an Mr. Freeride, das sind mit die geilsten Bilder im ganzen Thread!!!


----------



## neikless (17. Oktober 2007)

cool! es besteht die moeglichkeit das ich april zu hause bin
haltet mich bitte auf dem laufenden souly ! bas und co waeren bestimmt am start und ev. koennte ich/wir bei freunden unterkommen in eschenlohe ende autobahn ... und zusammen runter fahren ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Oktober 2007)

oh danke...welch eine ehre  

ich würde sagen, da bin ich auch dabei (Wenn ich zu dm Zeitpunkt nicht gerade in Saas Fee am boarden bin). Vielleicht hat mein Kumpel aus München bis dahin auch sein RM7 aufgebaut.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Oktober 2007)

neikless schrieb:


> cool! es besteht die moeglichkeit das ich april zu hause bin
> haltet mich bitte auf dem laufenden souly ! bas und co waeren bestimmt am start und ev. koennte ich/wir bei freunden unterkommen in eschenlohe ende autobahn ... und zusammen runter fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (18. Oktober 2007)

*zurueck zu den bildern ROCK n' ACTION*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Oktober 2007)

ich will auch nach Canada!
Wohnst du da?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ich will auch nach Canada!



Ich auch. 

G.


----------



## decolocsta (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich mach mit


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Oktober 2007)

ich auch ...


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Oktober 2007)

Naaa gut....ich dann halt auch


----------



## ribisl (18. Oktober 2007)

ich möcht nächstes Jahr mal Hinfahren und mal schaun, vielleicht mach ich dann auch mit und   dann


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Oktober 2007)

ist das ein geiles Forum! So ein super Zusammenhalt   

bei uns wird es wohl 2009 was


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Oktober 2007)

so hier auch ma bisschen was von mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (18. Oktober 2007)

... fuer alle die 2008 nach whistler wollen habe ev. im sommer 2008
haus in whistler und zimmer zu vermieten ... 5 min via bike zum spielplatz (bikepark)


----------



## Flow.Zero (19. Oktober 2007)

Kannste gleich eins für mich reservieren!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2007)

Hmmmh.......

G.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Oktober 2007)

hey Sw!tchy wir wollen ja nicht das du zu kurz kommst....das sind auch geile Bilder


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Oktober 2007)

ich hasse dich


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Oktober 2007)

das weiß ich doch  
mal sehen was Kairo am wochenende für Videos gezaubert hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Oktober 2007)

noch mal ein kleines Video von mir.
Letzten Sonntag bei unserem Rocky Trail Day im Deister.
Ein lustiger Double mit einer sehr geilen Anfahrt. Super flowig

Nächstes mal sind wir bestimmt noch ein paar mehr Rockys

ich hoffe es funktioniert  

der Dank geht an Kairo für die Videos


----------



## decolocsta (23. Oktober 2007)

Goillll!!!!


----------



## Sw!tch (23. Oktober 2007)

oh ja


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2007)

G.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (25. Oktober 2007)

der double is ja geilo!

wir ham heute auch was neues in den wald gestellt, schnelles gap, teil einer fr strecke

war der 2te versuch aufm pico


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Oktober 2007)

Kein Rocky,aber...schauts euch einfach an


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Oktober 2007)

aua....das muss weh tun.

ja dabei darf eine Marzocchi ruhig kaputt gehen.


----------



## Sw!tch (1. November 2007)

hey tom, geiles gap, schöner style!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (1. November 2007)

danke für die plumen 

da mir grad langweilig ist, gleich nochmal n screenshot....


----------



## Sw!tch (1. November 2007)

schickes trikot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (2. November 2007)

Ja, sehr stylisch. Bisschen Rücken-stretching in der Luft scheint Dir gut zu tun


----------



## TinglTanglTom (2. November 2007)

thx  
PS neues video kommt bald ... da is der ganze mist drinne


----------



## Soulbrother (5. November 2007)

*Vom Wochenende auf den Hometrails​*











*Geht raus und nutzt die letzten schönen Herbsttage,solange es noch geht...​*


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. November 2007)

Ein paar kleine Eindrücke von meinem Livigno Trip:

Das ist das GAP in der aktuellen FREERIDE (4/07). Der Wade steht zum Größenvergleich da.




Hier sind wir auf über 3000 HM und bei -10 Grad (gefühlte -40). Hat aber Super Spaß gemacht!! Vorallem im Tal als wir langsam wieder Gefühl in die Finger bekommen haben!




Kurze Pause an dieser sehr Großgeratenen Hütte! 




Lädt echt tierisch ein das Gebiet um Livigno! Egal ob mit dem Bike, mit Skiern (Snowboard), zu Fuß oder wie auch immer! Auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert!! Und es ist dort Steuerfrei!! 

greetings,


----------



## Sw!tch (7. November 2007)

ja, was soll man sagen, sehr beneidenswert das alles. ich glaube, ich werd auch profi!


----------



## iNSANE! (7. November 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ja, was soll man sagen, sehr beneidenswert das alles. ich glaube, ich werd auch profi!



Genau, dann bekommt man nämlich alles in den Arsch geschoben


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. November 2007)

wer ist denn der mit der gelben Hosen?


----------



## Sw!tch (7. November 2007)

ach , was solls, ich will kein stress


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. November 2007)

einfach schön anzusehen





Und kommt ohne Knick in der Mitte besser rüber..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (21. November 2007)

Klar, ohne den Knick kommt das WESENTLICH besser rüber! Geiler Sprung! 

Hast Du vielleicht auch ein Bild von dem, wo Du zu weit gesprungen und aufs Flat draufgeknallt bist? Würde mich einfach mal interessieren, wie es aussieht.

Und: Perfekte Einläutung des vermutlich kommenden Drops-Trends.


----------



## Jendo (21. November 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Und: Perfekte Einläutung des vermutlich kommenden Drops-Trends.



Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## iNSANE! (21. November 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Habe ich was verpasst?



Hab ich mich auch grad gefragt  

Hehe, ansonsten - völlig überbewertet der Sprung, Mario


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2007)

Ich auuch 
Bis ich mir gedacht hab evtl. der Knick in der Mitte des Bildes im Heft.

G.


----------



## maple leaf (21. November 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> einfach schön anzusehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Absolut abartig das Teil!

Respekt für Deine DICKEN EIER!!! 

bas


----------



## TinglTanglTom (21. November 2007)

jo cooler drop, no-hand wär noch ne feine sache gewesen 

nur screenshot aber war meine letzte bikesession für dieses jahr am geiskopf bevor er vom schnee heimgesucht wurde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (22. November 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Habe ich was verpasst?



Nein, nicht unbedingt. Es ist auch nur eine Vermutung von mir. 

Begründung: Nachdem Bender sich seinen Rücken gebrochen hatte, war sehr lange sehr still um die Drops herum etc., dafür war "Slopestyle" der plötzliche Burner usw. Jetzt beginnen die Leute (vor allerdem die Pros) aber wieder über die Drops zu reden. Wenn jemand anfängt zu reden, dann folgt die Aktion ja recht bald. Den ersten Schritt sehen wir ja schon bei Mr. Lenzen. 
Ich denke, der Trend geht halt eben in diese Richtung weil der Slopestyle-Konzept so langsam ausgelutscht ist. Man will ja den sogenannten "Next Level Shit". Es wird zwar keine plumpe Dropperei mehr geben wie früher, sondern es wir immer mehr Technik eingebaut (z.B. bei Mario's Drop sehr kurze Landung), wenn nicht sogar Tricks. Der Slopestyle verschmilzt sich mit dem Drop/Big Mountain-Riding. Wir haben ja schon genug Beschwerden gehört, dass der Big-Mountain-Riding zu kurz kommt (u.a. Richie Schley), jetzt scheint etwas zu passieren. 

Deswegen denke ich, der Trend geht wieder mehr zu den Drops, wenn nicht sogar zum richtigen Big-Mountain Biking, verschmolzen mit Slopestyle-Elementen.

(Ich rede hier nur vom Biking-Trend! Es ist natürlich selbstverständlich, dass Leute nicht dem Trend folgen und ihrem Gebiet treu bleiben; das ist ja auch okay und richtig! Meine Begründung ist auch nur meine subjektive Meinung, wie ich im Moment die (Pro)-Szene wahrnehme.)


----------



## iNSANE! (22. November 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> wahrnehme.)




Hm - Mein Tipp: weniger davon  - dann klappts auch wieder mit der Wahrnehmung


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. November 2007)

ein sehr schönes Bild von Mario  

habe ich hier gerade im Forum gefunden.
Ich fliege mal wieder übers Road Gap  

aber ne komische Kamerahaltung muss ich sagen.


----------



## Catsoft (26. November 2007)

Es muß nich immer Springen sein, um Adrenalin pur auszuschütten


----------



## Sw!tch (23. Dezember 2007)

der gude wade


----------



## decolocsta (23. Dezember 2007)

krank!


----------



## Homegrown (15. Januar 2008)

So hier mal wieder was von mir...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Januar 2008)

kommt sehr geil rüber  
macht auf jeden Fall wieder richtig Lust


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Januar 2008)

jaa nice!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2008)

Kann mich da nur anschließen, geiles Foto 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (17. Januar 2008)

Klasse Foto, gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Januar 2008)

Ja echt. Sau gute Action! Foto ist Tim-powered?


----------



## Flow.Zero (17. Januar 2008)

Ja, deine Bilder sind echt fett! Ich geh dann mal raus...


----------



## decolocsta (17. Januar 2008)

nightride?


----------



## Homegrown (17. Januar 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ja echt. Sau gute Action! Foto ist Tim-powered?




Erstmal dank an alle...

Das Foto hat der Tim nicht gemacht...


----------



## SBIKERC (27. Januar 2008)

Zum ersten mal Bikepark mit meinem Baby 
Willingen, Freeride






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TinglTanglTom (17. Februar 2008)

seit ihr alle noch im winterschlaf ?

hier mal von unsrem neuen trail spielzeug


----------



## numinisflo (17. Februar 2008)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Februar 2008)

ja aufm zweiten bild kommts noch besser rüber, super stylish


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (18. Februar 2008)

Ist denn da etwas an der Nabe kaputt oder warum dieser gründlicher Check?   

Coole Action! Immer weiter so!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (28. Februar 2008)

thx leute
echt seltsam bei uns gehts schonwieder voll ab...
taste mich wieder bissl ran... erste versuche. sogar über nen frischen double


----------



## decolocsta (28. Februar 2008)

was bei dir rantasten ist, wäre bei mir die Krönung meiner Bikekarriere..


----------



## bestmove (28. Februar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> was bei dir rantasten ist, wäre bei mir die Krönung meiner Bikekarriere..



 Ja, so kann man das ausdrücken, schön rangetastet ...  nice Action


----------



## numinisflo (29. Februar 2008)

Wenn das rantasten ist bin ich gespannt auf die folgenden Aktionen.

Respekt!


----------



## Magura952 (5. März 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Beim durchforsten meiner Festplatte gefunden..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EINFACH NUR AMOK !!!!       Mir würd das Herz stehen bleiben....  Bald ist meins auch da.....*MEGAFREU* !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (6. März 2008)

..was ist bald da? Auf was freust du dich denn??

Mario


----------



## Magura952 (6. März 2008)

Morgen oder Samstag müsste endlich mein Rocky Mountain Slayer 50 kommen  !!


----------



## Magura952 (8. März 2008)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Morgen oder Samstag müsste endlich mein Rocky Mountain Slayer 50 kommen  !!



UND ES IST DA !!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. März 2008)

habe ich gerade wiederentdeckt....
Jungs...freut euch auf den Sommer


----------



## SBIKERC (17. März 2008)

^^ ja am ende das Monats ist schon wieder Sommerzeit 

von heute, Essener Wälder: Pics geknipst von meiner Süßen


----------



## Jendo (17. März 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ^^ ja am ende das Monats ist schon wieder Sommerzeit


...und bei mir hats grad geschneit!


----------



## SBIKERC (18. März 2008)

^^ bei uns ist das Wetter so geil...hier von heute


----------



## Xexano (19. März 2008)

Jo, bei uns hat es auch geschneit, Willingen und Winterberg sind wieder Skitourismusfähig! Skier einpacken, Bike auspacken!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (20. März 2008)

Zur Zeit schneits wohl überall, aber mich juckts nur wenig, da ich zur Zeit eh erkältet bin... Mir fällt negativ auf, dass Deco oder ich nur wenige Actionpix haben, da muss wohl mehr gemacht werden in der nächsten Zeit...

Hier mal eins der ganz wenigen, nichts besonderes im Vergleich zu den "dicke-Eier" Bilder


----------



## Jendo (20. März 2008)

Aber trotzdem ein schönes Bild!
So langsam fängt es hier aber an zu tauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (20. März 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Zur Zeit schneits wohl überall



Überall? Nein    32°


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. März 2008)

Servus,
wir haben heute mal das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und auch endlich mal wieder Bilder gemacht. Ich glaube das sind die ersten Bilder mit meinem Flow in Action.
Auf jeden Fall bei unserem neusten Streich. Step-up Drop oder so  

Es war eigentlich immer ein X-Up, nur leider war der Fotograf nicht fähig ein Tick später abzudrücken


----------



## Flow.Zero (30. März 2008)

Und das mitm Hardtail... Respekt!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. März 2008)

hey danke.  
ja die Landung ist verdammt steil. Das passt dann mit dem Hardtail noch


----------



## Sw!tch (31. März 2008)

Du Sack.

Aber naja, eigentlich kann ich mich nich beschweren


----------



## Jan1210 (31. März 2008)

@ Mr.Freeride + Sw!tch

geiler step up


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2008)

Oh ja, sieht echt gut aus 
Besonders wenn man hier bei mir noch drauf wartet das der Schnee wegschmilzt  

G.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. März 2008)

dankesehr  

ja aber bald ist er ja weg der Schnee.
Hey Jörg ich habe letztens dein Video in dem einen Bikepark gesehen.
Sehr cool. Und ist ja eine verdammt coole Strecke. Ich denke da werden wir dieses Jahr mal vorbeischauen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2008)

Ist eine absolute Holterdipolterstrecke und man braucht ewig da mal flow zu finden 

Hab aber auch noch ein paar Bilder, aus meiner Reaperzeit.
Sind mittlerweile aber 6 Jahre alt.....also oldshool Bilder 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. April 2008)

Das macht die Sache doch dann noch viel interessanter. hehe
Sw!tch hat da 20km entfernt seine Großeltern. Das passt also sehr gut.
Wir können uns ja vorher melden wenn wir rumkommen.

oh ja Oldschool ist immer gut


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. April 2008)

und wieder ein netter build&ride Tag im Wald mit NPJ und Veikko
Diesmal mit dem RMX  
Leider war nach 4 Bildern der Akku leer


----------



## arseburn (1. April 2008)

Bombe  

...auch wenn's bei Euch schön ist und spass macht, musst Du unbedingt mal zu unserem Spot pilgern und ein paar Tips geben...Zeh scheint ja wieder heile zu sein...
Verdammte Arbeit....will auch riden


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. April 2008)

danke.
ja stimmt das muss ich noch machen.
Naja also ganz heil ist er nicht, aber beim Biken muss ich ihn nicht so bewegen wie beim Laufen   

Aber klar mache ich...muss Zeit finden


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Das macht die Sache doch dann noch viel interessanter. hehe
> Sw!tch hat da 20km entfernt seine Großeltern. Das passt also sehr gut.
> Wir können uns ja vorher melden wenn wir rumkommen.



Des ist doch schonmal ein gutes Basislager 

G.


----------



## Saci (3. April 2008)

hier auch ein paar "action"-bilder (action is maßlos übertriebn-ich weiß - aber war en gaanz chilliger tag  )





















s erste mal dieses Jahr mit kurzer hose und tshirt fahrn - da kommt sommerfeeling auf xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (3. April 2008)

Veikko und NPJ? Wie geil, frag sie mal ob sie sich an die beiden "Bayern" erinnern die ihnen letztes Jahr im Spaetsommer die Spine ihres Parks gruen angestrichen haben...hehe...

Sollten sie...also, schoene Gruesse, und respekt - dicke action!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. April 2008)

@ saci
sobald das Adrenalin durchs Blut strömt ist es Action  
Geile Bilder und verdammt hüpscher Rahmen  

@ iNSANE
Danke
ja werde ich ausrichten


----------



## Saci (3. April 2008)

@ Mr.Freeride: ja, das stimmt schon.. naja... und der rahmen is wohl an dem Tag gerissen - bzw, hab den Riss erst abends entdeckt... *grml* - schon das 2. mal.. also an der selben stelle (die nachträglich aufgeschweißte naht ist gerissen) - jetzt wird er wojl zu Richi geschickt - trotzdem plööt... will faahrn (hab zwar nochn biggie- aber des macht bei so kleinen sachen kein spaß *grml*)


----------



## TurboLenzen (3. April 2008)

Auch mal wieder bewegte Bilder von mir...









Bis dann, 
Mario


----------



## Saci (4. April 2008)

@ mario - beide Bilder hammer-stark.. siejht iwie nicht nach heimischen wäldern aus, iwie ..


----------



## TurboLenzen (4. April 2008)

..danke dir!
Sind aber die heimischen Wälder  Das obere ist ein Spot bei mir in Garmisch und das untere ist im Bikepark Oberammergau fotografiert...

(Wer braucht schon BC oder Nord America für geile Spots)


----------



## Dome_2001 (4. April 2008)

Sind aber echt geile Bilder!!!! Da hab ich mal richtig Respekt!! 

Denke mal das ich nach Oberammergau fahren muss .. sieht echt gut aus!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2008)

Des untere gibts auch als Postkarte 

G.


----------



## Flow.Zero (5. April 2008)

Wann macht der Park in Ogau auf? Hätt auch mal wieder bock...


----------



## ribisl (6. April 2008)

Nix luftiges war aber trotzdem nett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2008)

Ein Traumweg        

G.


----------



## Astaroth (6. April 2008)

Genial!


----------



## santacruza (8. April 2008)

zwar nicht gerade profi-artige action, aber immerhin den ein oder anderen rock überfahren


----------



## buggyblast (8. April 2008)

junge, die schönen blumen...


----------



## iNSANE! (9. April 2008)

Ist das letzte Foto in Ebersberg entstanden, SantaCruza?


----------



## santacruza (9. April 2008)

nein ,alle auf isartrails


----------



## SBIKERC (11. April 2008)

Nightriding mit neuer Fotoleuchte 
mit den Switch -> Baumschuppser
RM7 -> ich


----------



## DC. (11. April 2008)

sehr nett.....
übrigens, ich bin gerade frisch nach mülheim gezogen, vll nehmt ihr mich mal zum biken mit


----------



## SBIKERC (11. April 2008)

^^ ich fahre meist in Bottrop/Oberhausen....in Essen fahre ich ehr Touren

habe mir deine Bilder angeguckt...lohnt es sich von Essen aus nach Hoppenbruch auf die Halde zum Freeriden zu kommen? War da mal vor Jahren mit den CC und bin da die Runde gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (11. April 2008)

oberhausen vonderort hat mir letztes mal gefallen  (oder liegt das in bottrop  ) hoppenbruch geht so, sind drei trails die man schön runterfahren kann ohne sprünge. einen NS-drop gibts auch, aber der ist unspektakulär.


----------



## baumschuppser (14. April 2008)

Trip mit SBikerC


----------



## Masira (21. April 2008)

sou, na dann trau ich mich auch mal hier rein  
ich finde das sind zwei ganz schöne fotos von heute... (wind weht durch die klamotten, bauscht also weng auf   xD)
aktion is etz net soo hammer, aber dann passiert hier mal wieder was


----------



## der bengel (23. April 2008)




----------



## arseburn (23. April 2008)

Anfängerstyle aber Rocky Action aufm Heimtrail


----------



## decolocsta (23. April 2008)

was ihr alle habt 

seit mal nicht zu sehr bescheiden, man liest bei fast jedem Bild "nicht so dick" "anfängerbla" "net so Hammer" usw.

sind doch alles tolle Pics, und es geht um den Spaß den jeder dabei hat, Spaß fängt nicht beim Jah Drop an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2008)

So isses 

G.


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. April 2008)

Meine Meinung. Fühlt euch durch nichts und niemanden eingeschüchtert. Auch wenn hier mal große Drops, fette Kicker oder sonst was zu bestaunen sind. Jeder der hier Bilder rein postet mit "Action" hat schon anerkennung verdient!

So viel dazu...
weiter so!


----------



## Soulbrother (23. April 2008)

Seh ich ganz genau so und finde es eigentlich ziemlich schade,daß kaum mal was von der CC /Tour Fraktion beigesteuert wird


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. April 2008)

hey Christian.
Sind das die Trails da in Hamburg wo ich es immer noch nicht geschafft habe hinzukommen? 
Sehr cool. Bei dem Sprung würde mein Hinterbau schon durchhämmern beim Slayer. Was sagt deiner dazu?

So ist es. Wie ich schon mal gesagt habe: Sobald das Adrenalin durch das Blut fließt, ist es Action. Ob klein ob groß, scheiß egal


----------



## Osti (23. April 2008)

ist das ne 36 im RMX? Ist das nicht nen bissl "frontlastig" bzw Tretlager zu tief?


----------



## arseburn (23. April 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hey Christian.
> Sind das die Trails da in Hamburg wo ich es immer noch nicht geschafft habe hinzukommen?
> Sehr cool. Bei dem Sprung würde mein Hinterbau schon durchhämmern beim Slayer. Was sagt deiner dazu?



Moin,

yo, das ist unser Trail, von dem ich dir schon erzählt habe...und er wird größer von tag zu tag  also ich hab meinen dämpfer mit meinen 95kg noch nicht zum durchschlagen gebracht und das obwohl ich schon ein paar mal echt mies nur auf dem hinterrad aufgekommen bin...hab immer noch ca. 1cm Reserve...naja, mal schauen wie lange das noch so geht. Aber sieh mal zu dass du vorbei kommst


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. April 2008)

wir waren heute eigentlich nur so spontan unterwegs ein wenig Radeln und sind dann irgendwie im Dirtpark Oldesloe gelandet. Und "Bupps" kam ein Hobbyfotograf vorbei. Mir ist es ja selber ein wenig unangenehm das wir wieder ohne Helm fotografiert worden sind, aber um mal wieder die Dirt- und Hardtailbilder anzukurbeln wollte ich sie euch nicht vorenthalten  

cu


----------



## Sw!tch (24. April 2008)

Ist das Dritte der verkackte 360?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. April 2008)

nein ein Footplant, fast zu ende ausgeführt


----------



## Unikum777 (24. April 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder eines Normalsterblichen, quasi Alte-Männer-"Action" aus Finale Ligure... Immerhin inklusive 1100 Hm Uphill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der bengel (24. April 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> ist das ne 36 im RMX? Ist das nicht nen bissl "frontlastig" bzw Tretlager zu tief?




nein, geht gut


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. April 2008)

@ Unikum
oh ja sehr geil. Was würde ich dafür geben das auch mal wieder zu machen.


----------



## baumschuppser (25. April 2008)

Essen
Pic by SBikerC


----------



## TinglTanglTom (25. April 2008)

Vom letzten Wochenende am Geiskopf
Pinkbike Video Link


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2008)

Ohhaa...Todesrampenspringen .......dann mache ich dann doch sicherheitshalber lieber in Finale mit
Von den Dingern werd ich mich zu Pfinsten weit entfernt halten 

G.


----------



## arseburn (25. April 2008)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> Vom letzten Wochenende am Geiskopf
> Pinkbike Video Link



sher geil  mal sehen, ob ich sowas dieses Jahr auch noch hinbekomme


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. April 2008)

Servus,
gestern haben wir endlich den neuen Drop eingeweiht.
Leider auch nur einmal, da beim ersten Sprung ein Holzbrett durchgebrochen ist. Deswegen haben wir auch nur diese eine klein Bilderserie.

Cu


----------



## iNSANE! (26. April 2008)

Boa leck! Maximalen Respekt for the man in the Icecream-Van!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. April 2008)

hey danke.
Da das Brett durch war, habe ich kurz danach das Bike wieder gegen das Flow getauscht und bin zu uns in Dirtpark. Da sind dann auch noch ne Menge guter Fotos bei rausgekommen. Habe sie allerdings noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (26. April 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Servus,
> gestern haben wir endlich den neuen Drop eingeweiht.



PORNÖS


----------



## der bengel (27. April 2008)




----------



## Dome_2001 (27. April 2008)

geile Action ... coole Strecke .. !!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (27. April 2008)

geiskopf ist offen olle ollee  wiedermal rampenaction


----------



## Flow.Zero (28. April 2008)

Damn! Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Masira (28. April 2008)

[/QUOTE]

alter verwalter, wohin verschwindet da das hinterrad gerade  ?
starkes bild und krasser drop...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (28. April 2008)

quote ma gescheit...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. April 2008)

das gräbt sich durchs Bremsen gerade in den weichen Waldboden.

Danke

mein Bruder wollte sein neues Objektiv ausprobieren


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. April 2008)

die beiden Bilder habe ich gerade von mir im Winterberg Thread gefunden  

Das Eine ist das neue Gap neben dem großen Drop (leider war er geschlossen)

Auch hier noch mal einen Dank an den Fotografen


----------



## der bengel (29. April 2008)




----------



## Fabeymer (30. April 2008)

Hier mal mein (äußerst bescheidener ) Einstand bei den Actionbildern:


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Mai 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> (äußerst bescheidener )



Stimmt, weil ohne Helm  
Ansonsten - nicht jeder segelt hier über die riesengaps. Also einfach Spass haben


----------



## Fabeymer (1. Mai 2008)

Ohne Helm liegt daran, dass das so nicht geplant war. Wollte eigentlich nur mal die Nobby Nics einrollen.
Sonst natürlich immer mit!


----------



## subdiver (1. Mai 2008)

Lauter Wahnsinnige  
Da kann ich, als Element-, Touren- und Marathonfahrer leider keine Actionbilder bieten


----------



## Osti (1. Mai 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Lauter Wahnsinnige
> Da kann ich, als Element-, Touren- und Marathonfahrer leider keine Actionbilder bieten



nen schönes Tourenbild vor beeindruckender Kulisse mit nem Rocky drauf tut es auch


----------



## arseburn (2. Mai 2008)

Noch eins von Heute....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2008)

Des kommt irgendwie echt gut rüber mit dem WW. 

G.


----------



## Red Dragon (2. Mai 2008)

Extrem tolles Bild!  

Hat richtig Atmosphäre


----------



## ribisl (4. Mai 2008)

Dieses WE in Meran & Bozen:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Mai 2008)

Sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus  
schön technisch

Hey Christian, dein Bild kommt auch richtig geil rüber. S/W und dann noch Weitwinkel


----------



## ribisl (5. Mai 2008)

Ja war verdammt lustig....


----------



## numinisflo (5. Mai 2008)

Ich würde einiges dafür geben jetzt den 4er in Bozen fahren zu dürfen...
Schöne Bilder.


----------



## ribisl (5. Mai 2008)

...wobei der 4b auch sehr sehr interessant war!
Wollt übrigens auch nimma heim!


----------



## el Lingo (5. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte am Sonntag den 6er am Lago, als Bonus zusammen mit Simmons, Schley, Shandrew, Pritzel und noch einigen


----------



## Baumi76 (7. Mai 2008)

ad ribisel´s Dieses WE in Meran & Bozen:

das geht auch mitn Spezi

 






oder mit nem Stinker

  






mir kommts fast vor, als wär ich dabei gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (16. Mai 2008)




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2008)

Ooooooostie, du mußt doch noch dazuschreiben wo die Bilder gemacht sind....sonst zählts net 
Wenn man seit 2 Wochen keinen Lenker mehr in der Hand halten durfte dann tun die Bilder und die davor schon fast weh.
Besonders wenn man noch net weiß ob des Handgelenk bis zu Fronleichnahm für Brixen/Bozen/Meran wieder funktioniert 


G.


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. Mai 2008)

sieht wirklich nett aus. würde mich ja auch interessieren wo das denn ist ...


----------



## Osti (16. Mai 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ooooooostie, du mußt doch noch dazuschreiben wo die Bilder gemacht sind....sonst zählts net



Milchstrasse\Planet_Erde\Europa\Deutschland\Bayern\Chiemgauer_Alpen mehr sog I ned


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. Mai 2008)

trotzdem dicker trail!!! 

Gefällt!! Wünsche Dir weiterhin gute Rides und Trails!!


----------



## numinisflo (16. Mai 2008)

Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> Milchstrasse\Planet_Erde\Europa\Deutschland\Bayern\Chiemgauer_Alpen mehr sog I ned



Reicht ja auch eigentlich........
......aber welches Universum 

G.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (18. Mai 2008)

mal wieder was vom geiskopf


----------



## arseburn (18. Mai 2008)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> mal wieder was vom geiskopf



PORN


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. Mai 2008)

wirklich geile Action


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Mai 2008)

Schöne Bilder!
Darf ich als Neuling auf dem Gebiet mal fragen, wie hoch ca. der kleinste Drop auf dem Bild ist?
Was meint ihr denn, welcher Park in Bayern oder in Österreich ist am besten dafür geeignet, sich mal an solche Action ranzutasten?


----------



## arseburn (18. Mai 2008)

so vom Augenmaß her würde ich auf 0,7m 1,4m und 2,1m Drops tippen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Mai 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> Darf ich als Neuling auf dem Gebiet mal fragen, wie hoch ca. der kleinste Drop auf dem Bild ist?
> Was meint ihr denn, welcher Park in Bayern oder in Österreich ist am besten dafür geeignet, sich mal an solche Action ranzutasten?



Oberammergau


----------



## Jendo (18. Mai 2008)

Fehlt da in der Sequenz ein Bild? Die Gabel federt ja fast gar nicht ein oder täuscht das?

Das zweite Bild hat echt Stil!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (19. Mai 2008)

thx leute

@jendo, is mir auch schon aufgefallen, war die cam zu langsam hehe...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Mai 2008)

oh ja sehr geil.
Ich muss auch endlich mal wieder nach Bischofsmais kommen. 

Ich habe hier noch mal eins von mir gefunden.
Hier teste ich in Oberammergau gerade das Flatline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (19. Mai 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hier teste ich in Oberammergau gerade das Flatline



Sehr fett 
Und was hat dein Test ergeben?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Mai 2008)

hey danke.

Ja ich bin 1x das Flatline in Silber Größe M
und 1x das Braune in L gefahren.

Mein bisheriger Stand nach ein paar Überlegungen:
Es fährt sich schon geil. Der Hinterbau ist schluckfreidiger und sensibler.
Allerdings machte die Fahrt mit meinem RMX danach auch irre Spaß.
Gut, das RMX ist nach meinen Wünschen aufgebaut. Mit dem Aufbau würde sich das Flatline auch noch anders fahren.

Wenn das Geld echt über sein sollte für einen Rahmen und Aufbau, oder wenn das RMX im Arsch ist, dann würde ich es mir kaufen. Es muss aber nicht soo unbedingt sein.

Bisher bin ich immer noch völlig verknallt ins RMX.


----------



## arseburn (19. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich so ein RMX hätte, würde ich mir auch nichts Neues in der Kategorie kaufen, das ist mal sicher  Nur hab ich halt nichts in der Klasse, darum bin ich da ja auch so auf Info-Jagt.
Und was hat Dir besser gefallen der M oder L Rahmen? Genauso verspielt, wie das RMX?
MFG


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Mai 2008)

auf jeden Fall L
ich weiß nicht ob es durch die kurze Gabel kam, aber selbst L fühlte sich recht klein an. Aber es passte.

Nein ich finde das RMX verspielter.

Kauf es dir, es ist trotzdem ein geiles Bike


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Mai 2008)

also für meine Größe (1,82m) hat mir M perfekt gepasst  ich fands einfach nur geil


----------



## arseburn (19. Mai 2008)

also wird für 2,02m L das Richtige sein... ich muss mal sehen, ob ich mir die 200 Spritkosten gönne, um Samstag nach Bad Wildbad und wieder zurück zu fahren


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Mai 2008)

hmm ja aufjedenfall! wieso? was willste da?


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. Mai 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> also wird für 2,02m L das Richtige sein... ich muss mal sehen, ob ich mir die 200 Spritkosten gönne, um Samstag nach Bad Wildbad und wieder zurück zu fahren



Wenn du am nächsten Samstag (24.5.) da hin willst, nur um ein Flatline zu testen - lass es. Nicht dass ich das nicht gutheißen oder dir etwa missgönnen würde, aber wahrscheinlich wärst du eine Woche zu spät dran (wenn ich die Termine noch richtig im Kopf habe, die der Mario gepostet hat)
Das Testcenter war am 17. und 18. Mai in Bad Wildbad.

Oder ich hab da was ganz falsch verstanden  

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Mai 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> also wird für 2,02m L das Richtige sein... ich muss mal sehen, ob ich mir die 200 Spritkosten gönne, um Samstag nach Bad Wildbad und wieder zurück zu fahren



Wenn,dann mußt du am kommenden Wochenende schon nach Winterberg zum Dirtmasterfestival kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Mai 2008)

ja das Testcenter war am 17-18.05 in Bad Wildbad und es war amüsant


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Mai 2008)

jupi
wir sind am Samstag in Winterberg.


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Mai 2008)




----------



## arseburn (20. Mai 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil   huiii, da habt ihr mich aber grad noch mal vor einem schweren Fehler bewahrt  Ich wär wahrscheinlich ganz umsonst dahin gefahren....aber so wirds wohl Winterberg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Mai 2008)

Hey cool,
an welchem Tag wolltest du hinfahren?
Ich bin mit Sw!tch am Samstag da. 
Diesmal allerdings mit dem Flow (siehe Treffen und Termine-Thread)


----------



## arseburn (20. Mai 2008)

Ich werde auch am Samstag da aufkreutzen....allerdings ohne Bike; hab nur den Audi zur Verfügung und da passt kein Bike rein. Aber ich will ja eh nur das Flatline probefahren und besabbern. Wann wollt ihr denn losfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (20. Mai 2008)

Leck mich! So stylische Fotos, ganz im ernst, Suicide Drop ist für mich immernoch einer der stylishsten Old-School Tricks...da habe ich Vanderham und Gracia vor dem inneren Auge  Würde ich auch gern können! Und wenn Du den Oberkörper noch gerade machst bist Du mein Held!

Was nutzt Du beim 2. Foto als Absprung? Heftig heftig...


----------



## ribisl (21. Mai 2008)

Flow ´n Action:


----------



## ribisl (22. Mai 2008)

Ups seh grad, dass die Kette  scheinbar aus der Kefü gsprungen ist


----------



## Osti (22. Mai 2008)

schöne Fotos, aber irgendwie ist immer was vom Rider oder Rad abgeschnitten....


----------



## P3 Killa (23. Mai 2008)

@Insane: bei dem 2. Foto vom Tom nuzt er die auffahrt vom großen Drop als Absprung.


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Mai 2008)

Krasse Idee für einen Transfer!


----------



## blaubaer (26. Mai 2008)

1 1/2 Slayer in Action 
Fotograf ; Ich
Ort ; Mont Raimeux, Jura, Schweiz


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Mai 2008)

oh ja, sieht wieder nach einer menge Spaß aus.
Ich hoffe der Trail ging so, oder ähnlich,  noch ein bisschen weiter


----------



## ribisl (26. Mai 2008)

n´paar SlayerFotos vom ruhigeren Teil der Abfahrt vom letzten WE.


----------



## haural (26. Mai 2008)

Trotz "ruhiger" sieht es für mich nach viel Spass aus...sowas ist halt genau mein Ding. Vor allem mit nem guten Slayer.

Auch alle anderen Fotos (vor allem natürlich die action auf selbigen) der letzten Seiten, kann ich nur sagen: Respekt  und schade dass ich das nicht kann   Ist andererseits aber auch gesünder für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumschuppser (29. Mai 2008)

Hier mal was aus den Ruhrgebiet
Tetraeder Bottrop



ST nahe der Ruhr bei Bochum


----------



## Xexano (30. Mai 2008)

Bisschen shreddern am "Hometrail"...

























Auf der Strecke kann man kaum AirTime haben, sonst fliegt man gegen einen Baum... hier hingegen ist ein Bunnyhop bei höherer Geschwindigkeit immer nützlich wg. dicke Wurzeln auf dem Boden...


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Mai 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4Wbm_zJQ0Zo

Danke Mario


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Mai 2008)

es klebt in den kurven


----------



## TurboLenzen (31. Mai 2008)

Ja Fett!! Und das mit der "Freeride"-Variante 

Coole Sache...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Juni 2008)

Flatline in Action mitm Mr.Stratmann


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Juni 2008)

Meine erste Bildserie 





Mehr oder weniger Action, aber gelungenes Foto meiner Meinung nach.






Sind von nem Homie aus meinem Jahrgang


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2008)

Des letzte kommt mal richtig gut 

G.


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Juni 2008)

Danke, bzw ich werd's weiterleiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (3. Juni 2008)

Das letzte ist wirklich geil! 
Da wird einem glatt schwindelig, wenn man zu lange draufschaut...

MfG


----------



## jota (3. Juni 2008)

das bild langsam hoch und runter scrollen,is dann fast 3d


----------



## arseburn (3. Juni 2008)

kommen alle richtig gut rüber


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Juni 2008)

also ich finde es auch sehr geil.
Ich will auch eine Bilderserie......


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. Juni 2008)

Ist das letzte der 3 Fotos eigentlich nachbearbeitet?


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank an alle!

@ seine Dudeheit: Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Ich frag mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (5. Juni 2008)

Sehr geile Bilder Switchi!


----------



## woodracer (5. Juni 2008)

Hir mal was von mir!
Leider nix dickes aber was solls!!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Juni 2008)

sehr schick  du warst das mitm THE-Helm  sehr geil


----------



## woodracer (6. Juni 2008)

Ja der war ich!
Erstes Rennen wars hehe!


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Juni 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sehr geile Bilder Switchi!



Danke 

Beim 3. Bild wurde ich übrigens lediglich ein wenig nachgeschärft.

@ woodracer: Das Bike ist mir schon in Winterberg aufgefallen. Nächstes Mal sind wir dann hoffentlich auch dabei 

-

Waren heut schon wieder unterwegs um ein paar schöne Bilder zu machen, hier schon mal ein paar die ich gleich geschickt bekommen habe, es folgen noch weitere.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Juni 2008)

sehr schön!


----------



## LautSprecher (6. Juni 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> sehr schön!



BTW..wann hastn dein Flatline fertig?
Gruß Robin


----------



## bestmove (7. Juni 2008)

Sehr geile Bilder Sw!tch, dein Fotograf macht einen guten Job


----------



## woodracer (7. Juni 2008)

@Sw!tch
Jau klar bin wieder dabei und ab nächste Woche erstmal in Willingen  !
Schöne Bilder haste da hochgeladen  !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Juni 2008)

ich glaube die Bilder vom Trail sind echt besser als die Sprungbilder.
Mal sehen wie die anderen geworden sind.

hey Woodracer, bist du das gante Wochenende in Willingen?
Sw!tch und ich sind auch da.

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodracer (7. Juni 2008)

Hi.....Em ja könnte sogar sein das ich von Do bis So da bin hehe  dann könnten wir mal die Freeride Strecke rocken  !


----------



## TinglTanglTom (20. Juni 2008)

good old geiskopf...

danke an steppn fürs foto


----------



## LautSprecher (20. Juni 2008)

Schickes Bike+Bild.


----------



## baumschuppser (29. Juni 2008)

Winterberg von Freitag
Fotos von SBikerC


----------



## Jendo (29. Juni 2008)

Schön Bilder und ein heißes Trikot 
mfg


----------



## ribisl (29. Juni 2008)

Was aus den Bergen von gestern:

















vor ein paar Wochen:


----------



## SBIKERC (29. Juni 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Schön Bilder und ein heißes Trikot
> mfg



danke


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Juni 2008)

@ ribisl
ja sehr schön...genau da wo das Slayer hingehört 
Wo genau ist denn das?


----------



## ribisl (30. Juni 2008)

ersteres: Karawanken
zweiteres: Lienzer Dolomiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2008)

Kanns auch schon fast nimmer abwarten wieder in den Bergen zu fahren und wenn man dann die Bilder noch sieht.
Des tolle sind immer diese kilometerlangen Querabfahrten mit leichtem Gefälle und dazwischen dann mal knackige Schlüsselstellen.

G.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juli 2008)

ein nettes Trail-Bild von Sw!tch und mir.
Quasi die Fortsetzung von dem letzten das er hochgeladen hat 

Müssen ja nicht immer Sprünge etc sein 
Das ist auf unserem kleinen Lokal-Trail vor meiner Haustür


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. Juli 2008)

'trial' schaut zwar anders aus, das ist aber ein sehr feines foto


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juli 2008)

upsi.....ein kleiner Buchstabendreher


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Juli 2008)

Gefaellt mir auch sehr gut!_ "Australien"_; Ohne Handschuhe koennte ich aber echt nie fahren...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Juli 2008)

Danke
wie kommst du auf Australien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (4. Juli 2008)

... ein Bild von meinem Mädchen auf ihrem Slayer in action !


----------



## numinisflo (4. Juli 2008)

Schön. Allerdings würde uns ein Bild ohne Helm u. Bike natürlich viel mehr interessieren...


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Juli 2008)

"australien-style" ist ohne Handschuhe - Ey, Neikless...lass sie doch nicht mit Fullface aber ohne langärmeliges Trikot fahren...Schürfwunden an den Schultern und Bikini passen doch  gar nicht zusammen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juli 2008)

ich war heute mit meinem DH/FR-Azubi (nicht Sw!tch) 
in Schulenberg. Wir hatten nur eine kleine Digicam mit.
Fotos sind echt unscharf, aber diese kleine Video vom letzten Abschnitt ist entstanden.
An einigen stellen ballert die Strecke ganz gut 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jAk6G1lm29k

ich mache das mal so


----------



## Nofaith (16. Juli 2008)

Zwar nicht soviel Action wie bei den FR/DH Bildern, dafür gibt's aber mehr Dreck  




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/139792


----------



## Jendo (16. Juli 2008)

Sehr geiles Bild! richtig dreckig


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Juli 2008)

Wie immer sehr schöne Bilder hier hier! Auch das letzte von Nofaith sieht stark nach Action aus 
Von mir noch ein wenig B-Ware vom letzten Shooting,





sowie ein wenig aufgewirbelter Staub


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Juli 2008)

mich erreichten auch weitere Bilder die ich euch nicht vorenthalten wollte.
Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch 

weitere in meinem Album


----------



## kleiner rocky (17. Juli 2008)

goile action jungs


so mal des einzige gescheite pic von mir






is aber net so der bringer
aber besser wie nix


----------



## LautSprecher (17. Juli 2008)

Vorsicht! Nur CC mit dem Slayer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiner rocky (17. Juli 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Nur CC mit dem Slayer!



oh stimmt ja
bitte sag's keinem weiter dass ich mein armes slayer nich "artgerecht" halte


----------



## LautSprecher (17. Juli 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> oh stimmt ja
> bitte sag's keinem weiter dass ich mein armes slayer nich "artgerecht" halte



Ich hetz dir das Jugendamt auf den Hals


----------



## kleiner rocky (17. Juli 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Ich hetz dir das Jugendamt auf den Hals



oh nein bitte nich
ich hab's net so mit behörden
wenn die erfahren dass ich des arme ding in nem kellerverschlag eingesperrt hab, bekomm ich sicher ganz bösen ärger


----------



## LautSprecher (17. Juli 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> oh nein bitte nich
> ich hab's net so mit behörden
> wenn die erfahren dass ich des arme ding in nem kellerverschlag eingesperrt hab, bekomm ich sicher ganz bösen ärger



Einsperren sollte man dich! Ist aber auch verständlich , Problemkind New Slayer! Das nächste Mal an den Pranger mit dem Ding


----------



## kleiner rocky (18. Juli 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Problemkind



ach was, vllt n bissel schwierig aber sonst ganz pflegeleicht außerdem fügt er sich sein schicksal


----------



## LautSprecher (18. Juli 2008)

kleiner rocky schrieb:


> ach was, vllt n bissel schwierig aber sonst ganz pflegeleicht außerdem fügt er sich sein schicksal



Tod durch Moshen/Auspeitschen/Vergiften/Erschlagen oder nur simples Verkaufen?


----------



## kleiner rocky (18. Juli 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Tod durch Moshen/Auspeitschen/Vergiften/Erschlagen oder nur simples Verkaufen?



ähm... neeeeeeeee...... und verkaufen ganz sicher net
ich würd des ganze eher als schlimmen missbrauch bezeichnen und des is nun wieder auslegeungssache


----------



## LautSprecher (18. Juli 2008)

Was meinst du dann mit Schicksal?


----------



## kleiner rocky (18. Juli 2008)

is doch ganz logisch
mein kleines baby hilft mir dabei meinen grenzbereich auszuloten bzw zu erweitern
da kann es halt situations bedingt dazu kommen dass es n bissel härter rangenommen wird
aber bisher hat's alles mitgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (18. Juli 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


>




Herzlichen Glückwunsch - du hast es auf mein Desktop geschafft!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Juli 2008)

wow danke 

da kann man mal sehen wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind.
Mein Favourite ist das Bild wo ich durch die Kurve drifte 

Ab dem 10. August wird es schöne Bilder aus Porte du Soleil geben


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Juli 2008)

Geiles Foto! Und saubere Arme hast beinand


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juli 2008)

haha danke Felix


----------



## Nofaith (19. Juli 2008)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von 'nem Kumpel mit seinem Flow(durch ihn hab ich immer was zu schrauben  )


----------



## Jeru (19. Juli 2008)

die 2 locations kenn ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (22. Juli 2008)

Sieht interessant aus! Wo ist das denn?


----------



## neikless (4. August 2008)




----------



## Numsi (5. August 2008)

Hier mal ein kleiner Roadgap von mir! 
Nix Wildes aber hat mich schon n bischen Überwindung gekostet


----------



## decolocsta (5. August 2008)

hast es aber net in die andere Schräge geschafft, oder?


----------



## Numsi (5. August 2008)

So gerade eben, war relativ schnell unterwegs. Allerdings musste ich mich 10 Meter weiter aufn Boden schmeißen, weil mir eine Brennnessel Wand den Weg versperrte und ich nich schnell genug zum Stehen kam...


----------



## Homegrown (5. August 2008)

Jeru schrieb:


> die 2 locations kenn ich doch



Waren die nicht mal in einem Video in der MTB Rider ?

Würde auch gerne wissen wo die sind wenn nicht öffentlich gerne auch per PM


----------



## decolocsta (5. August 2008)

Hihi, trotzdem nice, gefällt mir gut...


----------



## slayerrider (6. August 2008)

Ich in Lac Blanc:




Das ist nicht so besonders aber bisschen was anderes.


----------



## der bengel (8. August 2008)




----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. August 2008)

schönes pic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (8. August 2008)

Sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## neikless (9. August 2008)

richtig tolle aufnahme, ne fox 36 hab ich noch nie im RMX gesehen wenns dir passt !


----------



## Sw!tch (9. August 2008)

Jap, klasse Bild!


----------



## der bengel (9. August 2008)

könnte 1-2cm mehr federweg haben, aber fährt sich auch so schon echt gut!
man hat vom hinterbau her die reserven für grobe aktionen und duch die relativ niedrige front fährt es sich auch auf dirt ähnlichen sprüngen noch ganz gut...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. August 2008)

@ der bengel
sehr geiler Wallride 

Wir sind wieder zurück aus Portes du Soleil. Hui war das der Hammer. Für jeden der noch nicht da war kann ich es nur empfehlen. Und auch überhaupt nicht teuer.
Hier ein paar Impressionen. (Mehr in meiner Gallery) Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. August 2008)

Sehr schön 
Superfetter TT !!!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9. August 2008)

Sehr schicke bilder! Da bekommt man direkt Lust hinzufahren


----------



## Sw!tch (9. August 2008)

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten! Auch wenn ich ein wenig Materialpech hatte...

Schade dass auf dem vorletzten Bild die Steile nicht rüberkommt, die WC-Strecke in Champéry hat es absolut in sich.


----------



## slayerrider (9. August 2008)

Der Wallride war doch auf der letzten mtbrider drauf. Wo der Hoppe einen Tuck macht oder?
Gefällt. Die Bilder aus Pds auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (9. August 2008)

Schöne Bilder hier


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. August 2008)

bringt richtiges feeling rüber


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. August 2008)

das beste aus 3 wochen korsika-urlaub:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. August 2008)

wow ein Traum!
Kannst du weiterempfehlen ja?


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. August 2008)

allerdings!  die sucherei nach fahrbaren trails kann aber echt mühsam werden, der blutverlust beim durchqueren der tausenden brombeersträucher summiert sich auch mit der zeit...aber es lohnt sich


----------



## Kairo (10. August 2008)

Ja geil, war auch gerade drei Wochen da, leider ist gleich nach der ersten richtigen Tour die Klemmung von der Steckachse gerissen. So ist es eher ein Wander-Schnorchel-Urlaub geworden

Ich kann Korsika auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen, aber es ist sehr heiß und die Preise sind gesalzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (10. August 2008)

stimmt, 15â¬ fÃ¼r einen teller spaghetti sind ganz normal dort.


----------



## LautSprecher (10. August 2008)

Fette Bilder Joe! 

Schickes Trikot haste da


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. August 2008)

danke  aber so schön weiß wird's wohl nie wieder werden, das gute stück.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. August 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten! Auch wenn ich ein wenig Materialpech hatte...



Was war denn?

Ich war von Donnerstag bis Sonntag dort. In Morzine und am Sonntag dann in Chatel beim iXS-Cup. Nur als Zuschauer Zwei Freunde sind dort gefahren.
Mir hats gleich am ersten Tag das Schaltauge abgerissen-da hatte ich den Urlaub schon abgehakt.Aber ein Bikeladen in Morzine der Rockies verleiht, hat mir ein FAST (er hatte 4 verschiedene Schaltaugen für Rockies-keins hat gepasst) passendes Schaltauge zurecht gefeilt! 
Dann wurde es noch ein richtig geiles Wochenende

Geile Bilder habt ihr geschossen!

MfG


----------



## Sw!tch (11. August 2008)

Mir hats das SaintSchaltwerk zerissen. Die wollten in ChampÃ©ry ca.100â¬ fÃ¼r das Teil haben und mir erzÃ¤hlen dass das schon ein toller Preis sei. Naja und n Deore oder vergleichbares konnte ich aufgrund des neuen Achsensystems am RMX nicht montieren...Tja.

Die Schaltaugen am Switch haben mich zu dessen Zeiten dazu bewegt auf Saint umzurÃ¼sten


----------



## neikless (19. August 2008)

slayer sxc und ich in willigen beim freiridern


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. August 2008)

jaa sehr schön 
das ist der Zielsprung vom Freeride, oder?


----------



## neikless (21. August 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> jaa sehr schön
> das ist der Zielsprung vom Freeride, oder?



ne das ist im oberen teil wo kyrill gewütet hat da sind paar gute tables am stück kurz nach dem ersten shore ... 

bin am sonntag mit ner gruppe anfänger (mich incl.) da !


----------



## Xexano (21. August 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten! Auch wenn ich ein wenig Materialpech hatte...
> 
> Schade dass auf dem vorletzten Bild die Steile nicht rüberkommt, die WC-Strecke in Champéry hat es absolut in sich.



Ja, besonders bei Nässe ist die Strecke richtig... interessant! 

Glücklicherweise hatte ich damals Matschreifen drauf...


----------



## santacruza (25. August 2008)

mal was seltenes...rmx bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. August 2008)

mit Kondition und Kraft geht alles.....sehr cool 
Und wieder ein schönes Panorama


----------



## Soulbrother (25. August 2008)

Ich glaub du hast den Einsatzzweck vom RMX falsch verstanden


----------



## santacruza (25. August 2008)

wieso? is doch ein mountainbike in den mountains, oder


----------



## ribisl (25. August 2008)

Mein Flow in Verwendung:


----------



## der bengel (25. August 2008)




----------



## Ikonoklast (30. August 2008)




----------



## Sw!tch (31. August 2008)

Der Nohander ist traumhaft und schön hoch, Rest ist auch nicht übel...


----------



## slayerrider (31. August 2008)

suzide rockt, bild ehr nicht so.


----------



## Soulbrother (31. August 2008)

*FLOW*-racing mit Niko,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (1. September 2008)

...Niko nochmal als Ghostrider,





und die arme Anja nach der action


----------



## Masira (1. September 2008)

autsch, gute besserung!

darf man auf das helmcam vid hoffen oder ist es nichts geworden?


----------



## Soulbrother (1. September 2008)

Bin gerade am Sichten und Schneiden,kann noch paar Tage dauern,aber es wird bestimmt *hier* erscheinen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. September 2008)

ja *******...währe ich doch bloß dicht dran gefahren...

Dad Ghost Bild sieht so groß ja noch besser aus hihi


----------



## Soulbrother (8. September 2008)

Ich hätte ja liebend gern den player in der kleinen Version(weil beste Qualität) direkt hier reingesetzt,aber scheinbar funzt das nur mit YouTube und leider nicht mit MyVideo 

Also Tip:auf der Seite direkt unter -Link mit eingebautem Player-auf KLEIN und dann auf VORSCHAU klicken 

*Winterberg:mit Mr.Freeride u. Neikless*


----------



## Jendo (8. September 2008)

Nice 
Hoffentlich komm ich diese Saison auch mal zu fahren...ganz übel bei mir!
Gruß
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (8. September 2008)

ich würd's bei pinkbike hochladen!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. September 2008)

oh ja sehr gut gemacht Axel. 

Ich glaube wir müssen beim nächsten Mal die Kamera ein bisschen höher stellen.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. September 2008)

Stimmt,die darf ein bisschen höher...das ändern wir dann im Oktober...ist halt das Erstlingswerk mit der Helmcam 

Joe,warum bei pinkbike?Ist der Qualitätsverlust da geringer?


----------



## JoeDesperado (8. September 2008)

ich glaub schon! die videos dort wirken auf jeden fall besser aufgelöst.


----------



## numinisflo (8. September 2008)

Schönes Video Axel, macht definitiv Lust aufs biken!

Hier mal eins von mir auf dem Flatline in Whistler:


----------



## Jeru (8. September 2008)

ich erwähne jetzt nicht dass ich neidisch bin ...


----------



## Soulbrother (9. September 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Nice
> Hoffentlich komm ich diese Saison auch mal zu fahren...ganz übel bei mir!
> Gruß
> Jendo



Es wäre ja mal langsam an der Zeit 



JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ich glaub schon! die videos dort wirken auf jeden fall besser aufgelöst.



Stimmt  ,deshalb jetzt  *Winterberg *hier bei pinkbike.



numinisflo schrieb:


> Schönes Video Axel, macht definitiv Lust aufs biken!
> 
> Hier mal eins von mir auf dem Flatline in Whistler:



Also,ich finde DAS steht dir gut...hättest du dir mal lieber so Eins gekauft


----------



## arseburn (9. September 2008)

Was habt ihr denn für eine Camera benutzt?


----------



## Soulbrother (10. September 2008)

Oregon ATC 3000


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2008)

Hi, wir waren heute mal wieder ein wenig im Wald unterwegs....diesmal mit dem Slayer. 
Diesmal stand meine Freundin das erste mal hinter der Kamera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (15. September 2008)

wär ich nur mit meinem SXC gefahren, dann wär wohl auch der rahmen nicht eingegangen. aber egal. location: saalbach-hinterglemm, adidas freeride - strecke, pro-line:









das örtchen ist auf jeden fall sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## neikless (17. September 2008)

wenn wir schon beim sxc sind ...


----------



## Hoschiii (17. September 2008)




----------



## K!vin (18. September 2008)

hier mal en video von mir

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-92609699974512537&hl=de

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-430591034295802943&hl=de


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. September 2008)

gefällt mir, endlich tut sich mal was in der dirt-szene  schick!


----------



## big toe (19. September 2008)

@Kevin

Schöne Videos! In Winterberg hab ich dich auch life gesehen.

Den Wald aus dem ersten Video kenne ich (Meli), wohnst du zufällig an der Bergstraße?

Ciao


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. September 2008)

oh ja sehr sehr klasse


----------



## K!vin (19. September 2008)

jo ich wohne an der bergstrasse, in alsbach, das ist direkt unterm melibokus

gruß kk


----------



## big toe (19. September 2008)

Meli bin ich auch des Öfteren. Da sich aber immer die Wanderer und Förster beschweren ists nen bissel nervig! 

Bist du einer der aktiv die Rinne mitgestaltet hat? Die geht mir nämlich ganz gut rein!

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K!vin (19. September 2008)

mein kumpel un ich haben die rinne gebaut! warn damals jeden tag da, bis iwelche deppen die sprünge kleiner gebaut ham, jetzt sind wir immer in seeheim an den h20 trails fahrn die wir auch gebaut haben


----------



## Ikonoklast (20. September 2008)

Rinne ist älter als du, du hast vielleicht irgendwann mal mitgebaut, aber die Sache gibts schon mindestens 10 Jahre (da war ich das erste mal dort) und wenn du jetzt 14 bist... Naja fährst schönen Style!


----------



## big toe (20. September 2008)

@kevin

H20 Trails kenne ich gar nicht! Ist das der Dirtpark in deinem Video? 

Wenn nicht, kannst du mir mal ungefähr erklären  wo ich den Trail finde? (natürlich per PN).

Ciao Christof


----------



## K!vin (21. September 2008)

ja mh das stimmt, als ich vor 4 jahren das erste mal in der rinne war, waren da 2 kleine absprünge ohne landung und ne steilkurve. wir haben die rinne total erweitert mit größeren jumps kurven drops hoch und runtergefahre...
naja egal macht auf jedne fall nen heiden spaß


----------



## Bikeaddict (23. September 2008)

letzte Woche in Vorarlberg:





mehr Bilder findet ihr auf meiner Seite:


----------



## big toe (23. September 2008)

Sehr schönes Bild! So wie das aussieht, könnte es auch das Cover einer Zeitung sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (23. September 2008)

schaut wie immer super aus!
ist das ein ergon rucksack? wenn ja, wie taugt dir der? hält er was die werbung verspricht?


----------



## Bikeaddict (23. September 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> schaut wie immer super aus!
> ist das ein ergon rucksack? wenn ja, wie taugt dir der? hält er was die werbung verspricht?



ist ein lezyne-rucksack und der hält was lezyne verspricht 

im ernst: ich bin sehr zufrieden damit! er hat extrem viele fächer und bietet platz um normales radl-zeug, protektoren, kamera und blitz unterzubringen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. September 2008)

ah, verdammt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. September 2008)

Recht hat er der große Onkel
sehr sehr schickes Bild. Ein Traum 

Und verdammt hüpscher Rahmen


----------



## iNSANE! (23. September 2008)

Hallo, mein Beitrag


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. September 2008)

oh jeah, so wollen wir das Crossfire sehen  Whistler?
sehen wir uns am 4. und 5. in Oberammergau?


----------



## Soulbrother (23. September 2008)

Der alte Drecksack...den will ich gar nicht sehen  

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## iNSANE! (23. September 2008)

Hehe, wenn O Gau da offen hat...y not?!

Danke sonst...Gruß!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. September 2008)

wo wir gerade beim RMX sind 
Hab hier noch mal 3 Bilder aus Portes du Soleil.

so sieht es aus wenn es leicht schief geht. Beim ersten Sprung schön zu weit und unten Im Flat geladet 





danach gings


----------



## iNSANE! (23. September 2008)

Alles geile Bilder - ganz schön flach der TT. Das dritte Bild hat durch die Körperhaltung einen super style.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2008)

Der TT kommt richtig gut.
Verdammt ich hab doch die gleiche Gabel und trotzdem kann ich des net

G.


----------



## LautSprecher (23. September 2008)

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. September 2008)

danke Jungs

hey Felix, das gleiche kann ich von deinem Letzten aber auch behaupten. Hat auch ein wenig was von Race


----------



## Ikonoklast (27. September 2008)

mal komplett anderst:


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Oktober 2008)

*Niko in Lenggries:*








JJ1 Drop:





JJ2 Drop:











*Mario in Ogau:*





*Euch zwei zu fotografieren macht mir richtig Spass,so wie ihr abgeht *​


----------



## numinisflo (16. Oktober 2008)

Starke Bilder! Top!
Wie hoch ist denn der große Drop den der Niko springt?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## santacruza (16. Oktober 2008)

arschwasserfall hoch


----------



## numinisflo (16. Oktober 2008)

Auf jeden Fall, aber eben diese Höhe wollte ich ansatzweise quantifizieren lassen.


----------



## Sw!tch (16. Oktober 2008)

Angegeben ist der JJ2 mit 6 Metern! 
Supergeile Fotos, wie gern wäre ich dabei gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (16. Oktober 2008)

Sehr krass und echt Respekt für die Eier!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Oktober 2008)

danke!
Freut mich das es euch gefällt.
Es wurden in Winterberg schon wieder ein paar Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
und wieder ist ein Treffen vorrüber und es sind wieder ein paar nette Bilder entstanden. Mein süßer kleiner Hangaffe (meine Freundin) hat den ganzen Tag ausgehalten und ist am Hang rumgelaufen und hat ein paar Bilder gemacht.

Hey Axel, ich hoffe es ist in deinem Interesse das ich eine Sequenz daraus gemacht habe


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hi,
> und wieder ist ein Treffen vorrüber und es sind wieder ein paar nette Bilder entstanden. Mein süßer kleiner Hangaffe (meine Freundin) hat den ganzen Tag ausgehalten und ist am Hang rumgelaufen und hat ein paar Bilder gemacht.
> 
> Hey Axel, ich hoffe es ist in deinem Interesse das ich eine Sequenz daraus gemacht habe



Das hast du sogar prima gemacht,gefällt mir super gut so,thx 

Lauter feine Bilder hat sie da geschossen,deine Sequenz an der wall gefällt mir auch besonders gut.Sauber,das das an den Wellen so gut gepasst hat,da hätte sogar noch ein Dritter platz gehabt...nächstes mal dann


----------



## blaubaer (15. November 2008)

nicht all zu heftige action, aber spass und schön war die woche SüdFrankreich; Castellane alle mal ...

erster DH nach 4h Uphill, ganze runde 53km 








wie man es richtig macht, mit mehr speed ...




nö war gar nicht steil da links runter


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. November 2008)

Diese Trails sehen immer nach so viel Spaß aus 
Ja und irgendwie schade das dein Bike hier echt eine absolute seltenheit ist.
Ich weiß gerade nicht mehr das Gewicht. Hast du die 15kg Marke erreicht? Mein Cult steht jetzt, Quasi im Endstadium, mit 15,6 Kg da.

Der Axel dürfte sich jetzt vielleicht wundern  
Mit Stahlfeder, Spankvorbau und den uralten Hayes MAG wog es bei seiner Wage auch 15,7 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (17. November 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade nicht mehr das Gewicht. Hast du die 15kg Marke erreicht?



nö, leider bis jetzt nicht, immer noch um die 16-16.4kg 
aber vllcht mit der nächsten umbauphase


----------



## ribisl (28. November 2008)

Ich mag den Schnee! Mein Flow auch!


----------



## numinisflo (28. November 2008)

Ich will auch so viel Schnee! Schöne Bilder.


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Dezember 2008)

Brrr...da fang ich an zu frieren,auch wenn es Spass macht zur Abwechslung mal im Schnee zu riden,wie man sehen kann 

Deshalb hier gleich mal in bewegten Bildern Part1 und Part2 unseres Treffens aus wärmeren Zeiten:




Part3 ist ab demnächst in Arbeit ​


----------



## Fabeymer (12. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Bilder! Nächstes Jahr bin ich mit von der Partie, wenn Ihr Euch wieder das schöne Oberbayern als Location für das Treffen aussucht.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön!


----------



## bestmove (12. Dezember 2008)

sehr geil, vor allem das zweite gefällt mir sehr gut  genau das richtige bei dem Wetter!


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. Dezember 2008)

super video


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Dezember 2008)

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! Sehr schön


----------



## Sw!tch (12. Dezember 2008)

Das zweite gefällt mir auch sehr gut, kommt richtig gute Stimmung rüber 
   Beide vermitteln mir jedoch recht schmerzhaft und unverblümt, dass ich schon seit ganzen fünf Monaten nicht mehr richtig Mountainbiken war.

Ribissl's Bilder machen dafür noch mehr Lust auf anständigen Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (12. Dezember 2008)

Vielen dank euch allen,da war die Mühe sich da hochzuquälen ja mehrfach  nicht umsonst.Denn allein das Runterfahren hatte schon mehr als entschädigt.
Umso schöner wenn dann auch noch die "Mitbringsel" gefallen


----------



## bestmove (3. Januar 2009)

Auf in die neue Saison ...


----------



## neikless (8. Januar 2009)

wo wir schon bei krasser action sind


----------



## neikless (8. Januar 2009)

hi hi noch eins auf´m handy gefunden


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Januar 2009)

ich kann es gerade nicht zuordnen....sehe ich auf dem ersten Bild ein 2007er Flow in whisky??? Sieht so ein bisschen merkwürdig aus.

Oder ich bin blind und habe Hallu's 

Und wenn du ganz lieb bist verrätst du mir ende Juli wo du die Jacke her hast 

Sonst sehr geil


----------



## Xexano (9. Januar 2009)




----------



## Switch-Rider (13. Januar 2009)

so mal eins von mir ich fahr erst seit 4 monaten also hab ich keine bilder von bikeparks und so nur von so dummen flat drops aber naja hier mal welche


----------



## Numsi (13. Januar 2009)

Sieht ja ganz nett aus, trotzdem würde ich dir bei so einem Rad von Flatdrops abraten!


----------



## Switch-Rider (16. Januar 2009)

naja bis jetzt bin ich noch nicht durch geschlagen ich lande immer sehr weich^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (17. Januar 2009)

Für mich ist kein vernünftiger Drop zu hoch aber mit Flatdrops kann man mich jagen...ist gar nicht gut für Rücken,Gelenke und fürs Bike ;-)


----------



## Jendo (17. Januar 2009)

Flatdrops klatschen ganz ordentlich. Das schöne an der ganze Treppen-, Mauern- oder sonstigen Stadtaction ist das es immer in unmittelbarer nähe ist und Abend noch beleuchtet ist. Für die Stadtkinder unter uns eine tolle Sache, solange Material und Körper halten


----------



## numinisflo (17. Januar 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Flatdrops klatschen ganz ordentlich. Das schöne an der ganze Treppen-, Mauern- oder sonstigen Stadtaction ist das es immer in unmittelbarer nähe ist und Abend noch beleuchtet ist. Für die Stadtkinder unter uns eine tolle Sache, solange Material und Körper halten



Ich wollts grad sagen...


----------



## Switch-Rider (18. Januar 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Flatdrops klatschen ganz ordentlich. Das schöne an der ganze Treppen-, Mauern- oder sonstigen Stadtaction ist das es immer in unmittelbarer nähe ist und Abend noch beleuchtet ist. Für die Stadtkinder unter uns eine tolle Sache, solange Material und Körper halten



naja stadtkind bin ich nich ich wohn in nem Dorf und wir haben auch möglichkeiten zu bauen und haben auch viele trails aber da ich erst seit 4 monaten fahr konnt ich au noch nicht viel bauen^^ und mitm körper hab ich echt kein problem ich lande da total weich ich spür da überhaupt nichts selbst mitm hardtail nur minimal


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Januar 2009)

Der 3. und letzte Teil vom Saisonabschluss ist jetzt (eben gerade) auch endlich mal fertig geworden:

​


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Januar 2009)

ist ja ganz nett gworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (18. Januar 2009)

ganz nettes video- nur die helmkameraaufnahmen - gerade am anfang..is ned so schön.. aber egal  
aber iwie war ich en bissle von den trails enttäuscht - auf fotos sahs dort immer iiwe schöner aus.. oder lags dran das es am saisonende war?


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Januar 2009)

Diese Saison bin ich garantiert mal in Oberammergau! Das, was auf dem Video zu sehen ist, ist ganz genau nach meinem Geschmack. Schön!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Januar 2009)

hey cool, ich habe gar nicht gewusst das da noch eins kommt. 

ja die Cam wackelt in der Halterrung noch ein wenig. Müßen wir das nächste mal noch etwas besser lösen.

Da sieht auch bei weiten nicht alles vom Trail!
Ein paar richtig coole stellen fehlen noch.


----------



## Switch-Rider (18. Januar 2009)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Sind von nem Homie aus meinem Jahrgang



Erstmal sehr cooles Bild  Wie macht man den so ein Foto ist das Nachbearbeitet ?


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Januar 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ja die Cam wackelt in der Halterrung noch ein wenig. Müßen wir das nächste mal noch etwas besser lösen.



Ne,ne in der Halterung sitzt sie schon satt.Das Problem ist das Gummiband zur Helmbefestigung.Das gibt einfach zuviel nach bei Erschütterungen.Aber meine letzten Testversuche mit der Befestigung am Rahmen sind bisher sehr vielversprechend








Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Da sieht auch bei weiten nicht alles vom Trail!
> Ein paar richtig coole stellen fehlen noch.



Jo,genau so isses


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Januar 2009)

coole, gschicht! Macht doch wider Lust in Ogau zu schredden!!
Kanns kaum erwarten...

Jeeehaaa,


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Januar 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> Erstmal sehr cooles Bild  Wie macht man den so ein Foto ist das Nachbearbeitet ?



ich tippe mal stark auf einen selektiven oder radikalen (weiß gerade nicht welcher von beiden es ist) Weichzeichner, diesen auf strahlenförmig einstellen und den  Biker zum Schluss wieder mit dem Protokoll Pinsel herstellen


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Januar 2009)

Geht sowas nicht auch, wenn man den Fahrer fokussiert und dann schnell rauszoomt, während man auslöst?


----------



## Switch-Rider (22. Januar 2009)

baumschuppser schrieb:


> Essen
> Pic by SBikerC


 
hi kurze frage wie rammt ihr bei drops und ns die stämme in den boden buddelt ihr löcher ?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Januar 2009)

selbstverständlich. Ab einer gewissen Dicke ist da nicht mehr viel mit rammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (25. Januar 2009)

Hab heut nen paar Bilder gemacht von unserem neuen Drop:


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. Januar 2009)

Nachdem das Eis einigermaßen wieder abgeschmolzen ist, war ich heute auch mal wieder mein Flatline ausführen.
Hatten leider nur eine doofe Digicam dabei.Nächste Woche gibts ne schöne Fotosession mit professionellem Equipment


----------



## Switch-Rider (31. Januar 2009)

Wieder nen paar Bilder gemacht mehr in meinem Album:


----------



## blaubaer (1. Februar 2009)

von heute, wetter war ganz anders als erwartet, mit schnee rechnete niemand, und oben rum hatte es jede menge eis, die schichten waren: Schnee- laub- eis, was es nicht einfach machte...


----------



## Switch-Rider (1. Februar 2009)

ja bei schnee fahren find ich ist die hölle hoffentlich kommt bald der sommer wieder


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Februar 2009)

Sehr löblich ...ich wollte heut eigentlich auch mal mit dem Flaty vor die Tür...eigentlich


----------



## Switch-Rider (1. Februar 2009)

ja bei dem wetter aber mitm flatty würd ich au bei dem wetter gehn^^


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Februar 2009)




----------



## neikless (6. Februar 2009)

smoooooooth ! ! ! schöne aufnahmen hoffe da entstehen im sommer auch schöne wenn 
ich versuche dran / im bild  zu bleiben ... schöner trail nimmste mich da mal mit ? bei uns ist noch HackelSchoschStyle angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (6. Februar 2009)

Logo,das wär sogar ganz gut.Da könnten wir schon mal ein paar Kamerapositionen ausprobieren 

14.00/15.00?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Februar 2009)

2x Helmkamera und min. 2x Fotokamera! Ich würde sagen das wird gut dokumentiert in Whistler 

Solche aufnahmen haben was.
Ich war letztes Wochenende auch los um Probeaufnahmen von unsere neuen Helmcam zu machen.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute sie hochzuladen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. März 2009)

Wir waren gestern in der heimischen Skatehalle.
Ich habe mich da wieder ein wenig um den 360° gekümmert. Nach etlichen Versuchen kam am Ende 1. mit ner sauberen Landung bei raus.

Ein paar Eindrücke


----------



## Sw!tch (2. März 2009)

Ja man, die 360-Onefoots waren total krass


----------



## Switch-Rider (2. März 2009)

schöne bilder und schön große halle


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. März 2009)

Hi,
ich habe das Video jetzt doch mal hochgeladen.
Kleiner Test der neuen Helmkamera auf meinem Flatline und Slayer. 
Die Qualität bekomme bis jetzt leider nicht besser hin.

Der Sound ist leider auch völlig verschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. März 2009)

Dieser Sound...ich weiß nicht,irgendwie...der kommt mir so bekannt vor,aber woher nur   

Also als Helmkamera an sich ist deine prima,die wackelt ja mal gar nicht am Trichter, im Gegensatz zu meiner.Ich werde meine nur noch als "on board" nehmen,da funzt die richtig gut.
Und wenn du bis Juli dann noch ein besseres Programm zum Komprimieren hast sind wir bestens gerüstet


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. März 2009)

so sind unsere Videos immer wieder zu erkennen 
Wir haben noch ein Set an Linsen bekommen, da müsste noch eine da bei sein mit noch mehr Weitwinkel. Damit man noch mehr von Vorne sieht.

Ja Programm wird sich organisiert


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. März 2009)

Ich war heute noch mal mit dem Slayer im Wald.

Solche Sprünge macht mein Hinterbau mit dem DHX 5 ganz gut mit. Ohne Linkberührung 

Mehr Bilder im New Slayer Thread


----------



## Soulbrother (10. März 2009)

Ja genau,üb schon mal ein bisschen,daß du demnächst noch mithalten kannst


----------



## blaubaer (22. März 2009)

von heute, mehr 5h Altitude riden und sonne geniessen ...


----------



## Switch-Rider (22. März 2009)

alle schöne bilder ich möcht auch wieder fahren gehn aber mien bike is grad leider im arsch...


----------



## Fabeymer (22. März 2009)

Zuviele Flatdrops?


----------



## iNSANE! (22. März 2009)

blaubaer - Deine Trails, und den ganz besonders, würde ich auch mal gerne fahren!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. März 2009)

da schließe ich mich dem iNSANE! an 

Du bringst immer so hammer Trail-Bilder


----------



## blaubaer (23. März 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> blaubaer - Deine Trails, und den ganz besonders, würde ich auch mal gerne fahren!


 


Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> da schließe ich mich dem iNSANE! an
> 
> Du bringst immer so hammer Trail-Bilder


 
Danke und die saison hat erst angefangen, da stehen noch einige  trails auf dem plan für diese jahr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (23. März 2009)

Ich besuch Dich einfach mal den Sommer  Schweiz ist ja nicht aus der Welt!


----------



## Numsi (23. März 2009)

Oh Schweiz is gut, da wohnt n Kollege, den ich dieses Jahr eh mal besuchen wollte  Sieht echt seeehr nett aus das Ganze!


----------



## Switch-Rider (28. März 2009)

War heut au unterwegs auf unserem Trail:


----------



## neikless (29. März 2009)

schöne bilder ... sieht aus als hättest du nen gute tag mit viel spass gehabt
beim ersten bild siehts sehr perfekt aus schöne flugbahn bei den anderen bildern
hängt das HR etwas tief / beine etwas zu gestreckt nur so ein style tipp von mir 
wenn du die beine etwas anziehst das bike hochziehst siehts noch besser aus
und du fleigst höcher und weiter ... 
aber jeder sollte seinen eigenen style finden und spass haben - ride on !


----------



## Switch-Rider (29. März 2009)

Danke für die Tipps neikless 

ich fahr auch erst seit 5 monaten da muss ichs erstmal so im bender style lernen  

aber ich werds probieren


----------



## Bikeaddict (5. April 2009)

2. Versuch:
Video: Bandit: http://www.amotion.at/wordpress/
Fahrer: ich: http://www.bikewithpassion.com/
Bike: Sollte hier jeder kennen ;-)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3998613"]Wienerwald[/ame]


----------



## Soulbrother (5. April 2009)

Alter,was für ein hammergeiles Video,echt saustark!


----------



## iNSANE! (5. April 2009)

"Heute bleibt das Fully kalt - heute rockst Du den Wienerwald"

Echt supergut! Von wegen Hardtails sind tot...starke Performance


----------



## haural (5. April 2009)

Echtes Kompliment, sowohl für Fahrer als auch Video. Sind genau die Trails die ich mag, leider aber zu technisch für mein Fahrkönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Numsi (5. April 2009)

Wirklich ein top Streifen! Und auch von mir Respekt an deine Technik, die Geschichte mit dem Hinterrad umsetzen muss ich nochn bischen perfektionieren


----------



## Bikeaddict (5. April 2009)

Danke euch allen! Hardtail fahren macht echt Spaß, speziell jetzt wo sich endlich wieder die Sonne blicken lässt 

Eine größere Version des Videos gibts jetzt unter: 
www.bikewithpassion.com

Schöne Grüße, 
Johannes


----------



## Ikonoklast (9. April 2009)

beim Freeriden mitm Switch entstanden


----------



## GM210 (9. April 2009)

Nice!

Ich hätt da zu viel Schiss zu. Respekt. Aber Du bist ja glaub ih auch "richtiger" dirter


----------



## Ikonoklast (10. April 2009)

Ich bin in erster Linie Downhiller ;D


----------



## ribisl (10. April 2009)

So war heut das erste Mal heuer in gebirgigen Gefielden unterwegs, aber über 1200/1300m hats dann doch noch Schnee. Aber drunter wars herrlichen trocken, zumindest auf den Südhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (10. April 2009)

Von heute.
Nicht wirklich spektakulär, aber ich mag das Bild. Vor allem, weil ich kaum Material von mir beim Biken habe.


----------



## Flame-Blade (14. April 2009)

Neu gebautes Gap

Hoffentlich gibts bald mal wieder ne Fotosession mit ner guten Cam


----------



## Ikonoklast (14. April 2009)

Sehr gängig!


----------



## ribisl (14. April 2009)

Was von WE...


----------



## Sw!tch (14. April 2009)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Neu gebautes Gap



Na das habt ihr ja schnell realisiert! Fett


----------



## Flame-Blade (14. April 2009)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Na das habt ihr ja schnell realisiert! Fett



Jep,stand innerhalb von ein paar Stunden und macht verdammt Laune mit der Ruppelanfahrt davor.


----------



## The_Freak (15. April 2009)




----------



## Geißbock__ (15. April 2009)

Was von heute


----------



## slayerrider (15. April 2009)

The_Freak schrieb:


> bild


nice. Die Location sieht super aus. Ist aber nicht in KA oder?


----------



## el Lingo (16. April 2009)

Fabian, das ist doch der Ladies Only! Nen guten Ersatz habt Ihr da für die Brücke gebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (17. April 2009)

Joa der Northshore war uns auf Dauer zu langweilig ;-)

Mach mal den Rücken klar und komm mal wieder ne Runde biken!


----------



## Flame-Blade (21. April 2009)

Sorry für Doppelpost

Auf dem ersten Bild ist noch alles Ok,das zweite zeigt wieviel Vertrauen man in Magnesium stecken kann


@Meik

An dem Sprung haben sich jetzt schon zwei Leute zerbrochen...mal sehen wie lange der steht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. April 2009)

ist das nicht in Lüneburg auf diesem ADAC Gelände?

Und wie schlecht war es diesmal?
Ich habe es mir diesmal geklemmt da hinzu fahren.


----------



## Flame-Blade (24. April 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ist das nicht in Lüneburg auf diesem ADAC Gelände?
> 
> Und wie schlecht war es diesmal?
> Ich habe es mir diesmal geklemmt da hinzu fahren.




Naja war eigentlich ganz nett...was will man denn von dem Hügel groß erwarten?


----------



## el Lingo (24. April 2009)

Wow, schon zwei kaputt ist ne hohe Quote für die kurze Zeit. Ich schaue mal im "Heimatforum", wen es erwischt hat...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. April 2009)

ja wir waren letztes Jahr da.
Die Seppen wollten 10 Euro Startgbühr haben damit man nur ein wenig  über die Dirts oder die Strecken fahren kann.

Wir waren alle mit den Dirtbikes da. Ich bin dann für 10 Euro 4 mal den DH runter und dann sind wir abgehauen.


----------



## MrFaker (24. April 2009)

ich hatte langeweile und habe mal meine racecam, die ich normal am auto einsetze am RM6 getestet 

scheint ganz gut zu gehen 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puwjKHAbFQ8"]YouTube - ride on RM6[/ame]



lg chris


----------



## bernd_spiegel (25. April 2009)

ich würde nur der bremsleitung mal das reiben an der gabel abgewöhnen


----------



## Nofaith (26. April 2009)

Element gestern im Einsatz!
(Man beachte den ängstlichen Gesichtsausdruck des Berg-Trikot-Trägers)





Fotografiert von meinem Lieblings-Fan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (26. April 2009)

ziemlich schwer mit dem Rad über die Box, deswegen geht er nicht aufrechter bei mir dort


----------



## Soulbrother (26. April 2009)

RM-cc-racing!!! 
Schade das es hier im thread so selten CC-Bikes zu sehen gibt


----------



## mr320 (26. April 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ich hatte langeweile und habe mal meine racecam, die ich normal am auto einsetze am RM6 getestet
> 
> scheint ganz gut zu gehen
> 
> ...




Was ist das für ne Camera. Tolle Videoqualität. Bezugsquelle ???


----------



## MrFaker (26. April 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> ich würde nur der bremsleitung mal das reiben an der gabel abgewöhnen



mhm aber wohin damit, wird so oder so kontakt haben

@mr320

pacelog

aber da geht mehr, muss ich mal ordentlich einstellen, bin nicht so 100% zufrieden mit der qualität auf dem video

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. April 2009)

ein paar Eindrücke von unserem Bikeparkbesuch dieses Jahr.
Das Flatline hat sich ganz gut gemacht. Das nächste mal aber mit mehr Rockys auf der Piste 

Für die ersten beiden Bilder danke ich S.T.A.L.K.E.R und seinen Kumpel für die Bilder.


----------



## MrFaker (26. April 2009)

yeahh cool cool 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (26. April 2009)

Wow, richtig geile Aktion


----------



## Sw!tch (27. April 2009)

Paar aus Wberg hab ich auch zugesendet bekommen:
















dafür danke von benni, chakamoto und vorallem an S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 

und hier noch zwei, drei etwas ältere von nem spot in der näheren Umgebung, props an Niko


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. April 2009)

yeeeehaa! Mein absoluter Favourit ist das zweite Bild.

Das kurz Helmcam-Video mache ich auch noch fertig


----------



## Fabeymer (27. April 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Element gestern im Einsatz!
> (Man beachte den ängstlichen Gesichtsausdruck des Berg-Trikot-Trägers)
> 
> 
> ...



Wrooooooom!

Schönes Bild, super getroffen!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. April 2009)

jaaa das sieht man schön die Überlegenheit der Rocky's 
Schön auf der Überholspur


----------



## Ikonoklast (1. Mai 2009)

Switch Freeriden und so...


----------



## el Lingo (1. Mai 2009)

wichtig ist "und so..."


----------



## slayerrider (1. Mai 2009)

Freeride mit tight pants, yeah!!
Action ist sick!


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. Mai 2009)

mehr und so:


----------



## MrFaker (7. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p3eGaDrY28"]YouTube - RM6, KÃ¶nigsstuhl 2009[/ame] 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (10. Mai 2009)

nochn Hander aufm Trail!


----------



## blaubaer (10. Mai 2009)

von heute, mich findet man leider nur hinter der Cam...


----------



## Xexano (10. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht richtig entscheiden, welche Bilder die Besten sind...


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Mai 2009)

Sabrina´sche beim WC in La Bresse.1Platz! 




Pic by Speedbullit


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Mai 2009)

Super gefahren, sie hat sichs echt verdient. Bin ma gespannt wie sie abschneidet wenn Mrs. Atherton wieder am Start is.


----------



## neikless (12. Mai 2009)

jetzt hab ich es woran mich diese verstrebung/dampferaufnahme erinnert
an "Cannondale" bah pfuii ich muss mir den mund auswaschen gehen ...


----------



## maple leaf (12. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich es woran mich diese verstrebung/dampferaufnahme erinnert
> an "Cannondale" bah pfuii ich muss mir den mund auswaschen gehen ...




Ich mag die obere Verstrebung auch nicht!

Aber die Farbe müsste doch genau Dein Style sein...


----------



## neikless (12. Mai 2009)

ja bin farben sind selbstbewusst find ich gut 
kann/muss ja nicht jeder im weiss/schwarz einheitsbrei mitschwimmen ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Mai 2009)

Eine Abfahrt auf dem Winterberg Downhill aus meiner Sicht.
Das größere Video lade ich noch hoch.

Leider ist schon wieder der Ton verstezt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (13. Mai 2009)

Verdammt schnell, verdammt gut, verdammt stylisch!


----------



## Jendo (13. Mai 2009)

und verdammt kurze Strecke!


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Mai 2009)

Egoist!


----------



## MrFaker (13. Mai 2009)

@mr.freeride

schön 

wo hast du denn dein mikro, die windgeräusche sind störend

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Mai 2009)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Egoist!



abwarten! Ich sach doch es kommt noch! Warst bei den hochladeproblemen doch selbst dabei.


danke 


@ chrisRM6
hinter dem Helm. Ich finde ein wenig gehören die dazu damit man auch hört das man schnell unterwegs ist, aber ich werde das Mirko noch mal anders positionieren.


----------



## MrFaker (13. Mai 2009)

ich habe mein mikro im rucksack drin

ich habe equiq. das zulässt, das man GPS video overlays machen kann

heißt, du hast dein video und kannst später geschwindigkeit und strecke einblenden, dann weißt du auch wie schnell du warst 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Mai 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ich habe mein mikro im rucksack drin
> 
> ich habe equiq. das zulässt, das man GPS video overlays machen kann
> 
> ...



muss man haben oder auch nicht 

@ Niko
sehr schön!


----------



## Bikeaddict (19. Mai 2009)

Wieder mal Hardtail-Action!

Video: Bandit: http://www.amotion.at/wordpress/
Fahrer: ich: http://www.bikewithpassion.com/
Auf beiden Seiten gibts das Video dann auch größer ;-)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4715951"]The Next Level 1[/ame]


----------



## blaubaer (19. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hinter dem Helm. Ich finde ein wenig gehören die dazu damit man auch hört das man schnell unterwegs ist, aber ich werde das Mirko noch mal anders positionieren.


 
Tipp : einfach etwas schaumgummi um das Mikro wickeln, wenn es geht, reduziert die windgeräusche um mind. die hälfte  
und der Düsentriebwerksefekt verschwindet


----------



## a.nienie (19. Mai 2009)

Bikeaddict schrieb:


> Wieder mal Hardtail-Action!
> ...



sehr gut


----------



## MrFaker (19. Mai 2009)

@Bikeaddict

tolles video und fette location 

darunter kann man es sicher auch krachen lassen 

lg chris


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Mai 2009)

Echt gut! Schön gefilmt und krasse Körper & Bikebeherrschung. Location ist eh ein Traum!


----------



## joseppe (19. Mai 2009)

Bikeaddict schrieb:


> Wieder mal Hardtail-Action!



junge, junge. du bist doch nicht mehr ganz dicht! 
wie kann man nur in derartigem gelände so abgehen??? 	

supergeniales video und hammer fahrkönnen!


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Mai 2009)

Zur Abwechslung mal *Raceaction*,vom Dirtmastersfestival am letzten Woende,am Start Mr.Freeride:


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal *Raceaction*,vom Dirtmastersfestival am letzten Woende,am Start Mr.Freeride:




und wie lief es für Euch?!


----------



## maple leaf (25. Mai 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> und wie lief es für Euch?!


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297974&page=71


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corpsegrinder (25. Mai 2009)

Der soulbrother


----------



## Flow.Zero (25. Mai 2009)

Gehört das purple Flatline dir?


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Mai 2009)

Klar,ich bin ja auch amtierender deutscher Meister! ...das ist der Dennis

Ich bin untendrunter.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Mai 2009)

das ist Dennis Stratmann


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. Mai 2009)

Keins vom DH...hab mir die Zeit noch ein wenig auf der 4x vertrieben


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Mai 2009)

hier ein paar ausgesuchte Bilder von uns! Bilder sind von meiner Freundin

Sw!tch





















Soulbrother









ich


----------



## maple leaf (25. Mai 2009)

YES sehr sehr geil! Besonders das letzte am Startsprung mach mich ganz wuschig...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Mai 2009)

ja davon hat der S.T.A.L.K.E.R noch eins aus etwas besserer Perspektive


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Mai 2009)

der Dank geht an ewoq für das Bild 
und der Soulbrother im Hintergrund auf der Bank.
Das war mein Rennlauf.






danke an Think_Pink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (25. Mai 2009)

Yeah, sehr feine Action  Glückwunsch an alle Beteiligten!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. Mai 2009)

Geile Bilder


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. Mai 2009)

hammer!!


----------



## Tribe86 (26. Mai 2009)

Cool


----------



## MrFaker (26. Mai 2009)

coole bilder 

lg chris


----------



## Dome_2001 (26. Mai 2009)

Coole Bilder!!! Hattet ja richtig Spaß und ein klasse Wetter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Mai 2009)

noch ein paar Bilder vom S.T.A.L.K.E.R 









mehr in meinem Album


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Mai 2009)

Super geile action du alter Poser...wie immer 

Ich habe im Laufe des Tages auch schon einige schöne Bilder zugeschickt bekommen.Da ich aber noch nicht alle habe und auch noch mit der Bearbeitung beschäftigt bin,werde ich sie dann nach und nach hier reinschieben!


*Vielen Dank an die Bikeactioncrew für den support ,ohne euch wäre das Wochenende nicht ganz so streßfrei geworden wie es das letztendlich war! ​*





 





*Freitag-freies Training,am Ausgang vom ersten Busstop*



​


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *Vielen Dank an die Bikeactioncrew für den support ,ohne euch wäre das Wochenende nicht ganz so streßfrei geworden wie es das letztendlich war! ​*



Oh ja da bedanke ich mich auch noch mal, das Ihr sogar mich so nett aufgenommen habt.


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Oh ja da bedanke ich mich auch noch mal, das Ihr *sogar mich *so nett aufgenommen habt.



...ja in der Tat,dafür muß man schon ein großes Herz haben


----------



## maple leaf (27. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ​




Ganz links ist Nico oder...?​


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Mai 2009)

Jo,allerdings war er an dem Tag etwas puppenhaft drauf


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Mai 2009)

*Samstag Seedingrun,Start...​*


​
*... und Stepdown vorm Steinfeld​*



Besten Dank für die Bilder an Mr.Freeride´s Luisa und S.T.A.L.K.E.R ! ​


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Mai 2009)

*Sonntag,Rennlauf:​*
















*So,alles ordentlich erledigt...jetzt dorscht *



Fotos: ulrichB,corpsegrinder,S.T.A.L.K.E.R ...vielen Dank ihr Lieben


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Mai 2009)

Tolle Bilder! Beim ersten hast Du bestimmt gerade in Richtung Kamera gezwinkert, oder?


----------



## slayerrider (28. Mai 2009)

Soul, was hast du für eine Scheibe in der Crowbar? Fireiridium?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (29. Mai 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Fireiridium?



Ja!


----------



## Ikonoklast (29. Mai 2009)

Super Location, super Rad, nur bisschen zuviel Wind, aber das macht nix:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Mai 2009)

huuu schöne Location und geile Perspektive 
geht die Landung da unten etwa noch so weiter?

By the way
Dein Flatline ist sehr cool geworden


----------



## Switch-Rider (29. Mai 2009)

year  schöpnes pic


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. Mai 2009)

Ich lande ca. beim Busch den man rechts unten sieht, dann sinds noch 2m und dann kommt ne Rundung ins Flache. Wirklich schön zu fahren. dann 15m Platz für 2mal reintreten und nen 7m weites Roadgap bei dem die Landung noch nicht fertig ist.


----------



## Flame-Blade (2. Juni 2009)

Mittlerweile habe ich auch Fotos vom DH von mir gefunden...

















Grüße


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. Juni 2009)

Sieht schnell aus!


----------



## Niggels (28. Juni 2009)

Flatline Pro Leihbike in WiBe, weil mein Rmx nicht fertig geworden ist :/


----------



## Niggels (28. Juni 2009)

*Doppelt hält besser*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (8. Juli 2009)

So

Back @ Home from Canada

Muss erstmal Fotos sichten.Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack aus Kamloops


----------



## Sw!tch (8. Juli 2009)

Traumhafte Location


----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Juli 2009)

Klasse Location aber der Drop ist ja auch nicht ohne !!!


----------



## Switch-Rider (8. Juli 2009)

naja also cih find den Drop von der Höhe nichs o wie hoch is dass denn ? aber hammer super location  wenn man das so sagen kann ^^


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Juli 2009)

Voll geil, sowohl Location, als auch die Action! 

Super!


----------



## neikless (8. Juli 2009)

naja also das ist schon ein respektable höhe,
schönes bild ... ist das die bike ranche ?

der boden da ist auch nicht immmer ganz einfach
locker, sandig , rutschig, weich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (9. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> naja also das ist schon ein respektable höhe,
> schönes bild ... ist das die bike ranche ?
> 
> der boden da ist auch nicht immmer ganz einfach
> locker, sandig , rutschig, weich ...



Ja das ist die Bike Ranch in Kamloops.Sehr interessant zu fahren dort.Aber der Boden in Kamloops ist echt die Härte.Hab mich 2x dort zerlegt weil ich nach Gaps einfach in tiefem Sand eingesunken bin.Staub ohne Ende!


----------



## GM210 (9. Juli 2009)

Also mir Pussy wär das schon viel zu hoch. Respekt an Flame - Blade. 

ikonoklast kriegt auch nen


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Juli 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> naja also cih find den Drop von der Höhe nichs o wie hoch is dass denn ? aber hammer super location  wenn man das so sagen kann ^^



Also ich finde es immer noch hoch .. Denke auch, wie auch bestätigt wurde, nicht jeder würde sich da runter stürzen ... Ich persönlich gehöre zu den ...


----------



## Switch-Rider (9. Juli 2009)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Also ich finde es immer noch hoch .. Denke auch, wie auch bestätigt wurde, nicht jeder würde sich da runter stürzen ... Ich persönlich gehöre zu den ...




ja es ist schon hoch aber ich find noch nich so hoch das ich mich nich runter trauen würde  oh man wie gerne würd ich da wohnen ^^


----------



## neikless (9. Juli 2009)

solche böden sind wir in (d) wohl nicht gewohnt ...
@ alle die hier über höhe usw babbeln zeigt selbst erst mal was !!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Juli 2009)

@switch-rider: na dann viel spaß. bei mir ist wirklich schon solch eine Höhe einfach viel zu hoch. Hab aber respekt vor jedem der da runter dropt ... möglicherweise bin ich einfach schon zu alt und denke einfach zu viel nach


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Juli 2009)

Zu alt gibts net  ...nur körperlich am Ende


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Juli 2009)

lol, hat was die aussage ... aber umso älter ich werde desto mehr denke ich über die möglichen schmerzen nach


----------



## maple leaf (10. Juli 2009)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> So
> 
> Back @ Home from Canada
> 
> Muss erstmal Fotos sichten.Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack aus Kamloops



Also mir wär`s viel viel zu hoch...

Respekt für die kranke action!

Bas


----------



## numinisflo (10. Juli 2009)

Kann ich nur zustimmen. Absolut geile Bilder aus Canada, bitte mehr davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (10. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich das so ansehe, ist er im Deister schon größere Dinger gesprungen


----------



## Niggels (10. Juli 2009)

Wo stehen denn im Deister noch fettere Dinger rum?


----------



## Flame-Blade (10. Juli 2009)

Kinners mir gings auch nicht um die Größe.Auf die kommts eben nicht immer an

Waren nur einen Tag da und ich wollte unbedingt ein Foto von einer Klippe runter.Auf die schnelle hab ich dann nur dieses kleine Dröppchen mit total verhunzter Landung gefunden.Egal,runter da!

Pssst gestanden hab ich den trotzdem nicht
Voderrad einfach in dem hässlichen Boden eingesunken.











Unsere Kollegen kommen Sonntag wieder mit noch mehr Bildern.Zbs. von einem Robbi Burdon North-Shore Stepup aus Kelowna

@Niggels

Der olle North Shore Drop hinterm Dropland war zbs. höher


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Juli 2009)

ach so, dann ist das erste Bild der Flug und die weiter unten dann die LAndung .. wow .. da hat es dich aber gut gebröselt .. trotzdem respekt das Du so krasse teile überhaupt angehst!!


----------



## el Lingo (10. Juli 2009)

An genau den hinerm Dropland, der mit dem alten Schlauch fixiert war, habe ich auch gedacht.


----------



## Switch-Rider (11. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> solche böden sind wir in (d) wohl nicht gewohnt ...
> @ alle die hier über höhe usw babbeln zeigt selbst erst mal was !!!



Ich würd ja was zeigen  geht aber leider nich ich fahr kein Rocky Mountain mehr ^^ Kann schon sein das der Untergrund dort echt hart ist kann ich auf dem Bild ja nich erkennen  aber von der Höhe ist der jetzt halt einfach nich so der Brecher  trozdem super Bild


----------



## Fabeymer (12. Juli 2009)

Mit der Action aus Kamloops kann ich nicht mithalten, aber hier trotzdem ein paar Bilder vom Slayer im Einsatz. 

Abfahrt vom Brauneck/Lenggries:


----------



## GM210 (12. Juli 2009)

Natur


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. Juli 2009)

ISt doch auch echt nett!! Mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit macht das sicherlich auch mega laune!! Geile Bilder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (13. Juli 2009)

Spaß hat's auf jeden Fall gemacht und die Quälerei auf den Gipfel hat sich mehr als gelohnt! War sausteil...hat man dem Berg aus der Distanz gar nicht so zugetraut.


----------



## b-o (13. Juli 2009)

was aus den heimischen wäldern....

waren zu viert unterwegs 3 haben nen slayer - 1 mal kette gerissen, 1mal der bolzen vom hinterbau gebrochen - einmal an ner wurzel hängen geblieben und dickes/wundes schienbein

batterie von meinem trigger war leer - daher gibts nen langweiliges bild mit dem bisschen vorhandenen licht.


----------



## Cuberius (20. Juli 2009)

Meiner einer beim local Dh-Rennen.






Werd die Tage noch ein paar Bilder reinstellen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (8. August 2009)

Mal mein Switch SE in Winterberg ausgeführt, diesmal sogar mit genug Zeit und "Kamera-Neffe" (Danke Tim)














Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Seve (15. August 2009)

Hi,

ich bin neu im Rocky Forum und möchte mich gerne mit ein paar bildern aus Leogang und Saalbach vorstellen!





















Grüße Seve


----------



## Sw!tch (15. August 2009)

na hallohallo, coole fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (16. August 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder, die Totem im Slayer gefällt mir super! Kannst Du vielleicht ein bisschen was erzählen, wie das mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert und wie sich das Bike insgesamt fährt? Was steckt denn für eine drin?
Danke!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. August 2009)

hey ho!
oh ja sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## numinisflo (16. August 2009)

Herzlich willkommen. Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. August 2009)

hey, noch 2 Bilder von unserer Whistler Reise bei den ich mich doch entschieden habe sie hochzuladen!

Von den anderen Helden gibt es auch noch sehr sehr schöne Bilder! Allerdings kann ich nicht genau beurteilen welche sie am besten finden und ob sie sie hochladen möchten. Deswegen überlasse ich es lieber euch 

Bilder CD kommt demnächst!


----------



## Standrohr (18. August 2009)

besonders das erste is geil

man droppt in die landung weiter unten, oder?
oder ist es komplett fahrbar


----------



## Soulbrother (18. August 2009)

Ist komplett fahrbar.Das Gleiche nochmal aus anderer bzw. meiner Perspektive:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. August 2009)

hättest das Bild gerade drehen müssen. So sieht es überhaupt nicht mehr steil aus!
ABer danke fürs Bild


----------



## neikless (19. August 2009)

ha ha stimmt in dem fall wäre dir beim wallride wohl das wasser aus dem lost lake
entgegen gelaufen 
tja in dem fall finde ich meine perspektive (erstes bild von niko)
deutlich besser !!! wird der action eher gerecht !!! ich bin halt doch besser an der knipse !

fahrbar ja ... aber auf jeden fall was für gute nerven und dicke eier !
am ende schwebt man wohl mehr als mann rollt , und der einschlag unten war
auch nicht gerade sanft , was ich mein unserem MasterOfStyle beobachten konnte.


----------



## maple leaf (19. August 2009)

@MOS

Beide sehr DICK!


----------



## Soulbrother (19. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> tja in dem fall finde ich meine perspektive (erstes bild von niko)
> deutlich besser !!! wird der action eher gerecht !!! ich bin halt doch besser an der knipse !



Sofern man dich plaziert und dir die Kamera einstellt,stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht ein einigermaßen vernünftiges Bild zu bekommen,das stimmt 




Allerdings hättest du das Bild mal gerade aufnehmen müssen,so sieht man ja gar nicht wie steil das war  

Überlässt man dir aber ALLES alleine ...oweh,oweh dann kommt sowas bei raus:




Wie gut das ich von euch nur ordentliche Bilder gemacht habe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (19. August 2009)

... naja das bild von MOS ist doch nicht schlecht geworden 

bei dem foto von dir hab ich gezittert weil ich so angst um dich hatte ...
+ an der stelle habe ich streng nach deinen vorgaben bilder gemacht
das was ich von MOS gemacht habe nach meinen vorstellungen ist 
immerhin ganz ansehnlich geworden in diesem sinne -SCHNAUZE LUTSCHER- !!!


----------



## Soulbrother (19. August 2009)

Babbelste´s dir wieder schee ?!



neikless schrieb:


> bei dem foto von dir hab ich gezittert weil ich so angst um dich hatte ...





Feierabend für heute,ich fahr jetzt mal schön mim Schiffsche zum Baden und


----------



## Sw!tch (19. August 2009)

immer wieder amüsant die drei von der tankstelle!


----------



## Soulbrother (19. August 2009)

...wir sorgen hier wenigstens für Unterhaltung


----------



## maple leaf (19. August 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Feierabend für heute,ich fahr jetzt mal schön mim Schiffsche zum Baden und



Dau Sau...!


----------



## Soulbrother (19. August 2009)

...war gut heute!Das muß ich am Wochenende wiederholen,wenn ich schon nicht biken kann.


Nochwas von den "Kindern" ...

















...und den "alten Säcken"





Es gibt noch einen Haufen mehr gute und bisher noch nicht gezeigte Bilder, u.a. sogar welche die der Nici gemacht hat   aber für die Auswahl braucht es noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## Soulbrother (20. August 2009)

Passt hier auch nochmal gut zu unseren Bildern:

http://freecaster.tv/MTB/1009012/Crankworx-09-Garbanzo-DH:-Marc-Beaumont-Helmet-Cam


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


>



Ein Traum 

G.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. August 2009)

hey danke 
freut mich das es euch gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (21. August 2009)

ganz schön steil, aber steil genug kann es ja nie sein ne 

lg chris


----------



## blaubaer (23. August 2009)

heute mal die etwas andere Rock`n Action erlebt 





wärend der fahrt das Hinterrad ausgehängt 

an irgendeinem ast hängengeblieben, dadurch ging der schnellspanner auf und das rad wurde rausgehebelt.
merkte dies erst, wärendessen ich  über dem lenker hing, hinten bremste und der hebel bis zum lenker ging.
bis auf ein verbogenes Schaltauge und Schaltwerk kam ich noch glimpflich davon, hätte schlimmer enden können. ist mir seit 20jahren biken noch nie passiert ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. August 2009)

hart !!!


----------



## neikless (23. August 2009)

... du fährst das ding einfach zu hart !
 ... schön das dir nichts passiert ist !!!
... hinfallen, aufstehen , schütteln und weiter !


----------



## neikless (24. August 2009)

wade auf ss
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9oDVkNxS1E&feature=related"]YouTube - Shandro & Simmons hit Italy on SLX brakes[/ame]
und auf flatline wc / muss ja
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-etP9GVhVg&feature=related"]YouTube - Shandro and Simmons ride on SAINT disc brakes[/ame]
schön zu sehen ist auch , das wenn die sponsoren wade nicht im nacken sitzen`er diesen trail mit dem sxc slayer fährt
irgendwo gibts auch von dem rockfaces eindrucksvolle bilder !!! bäm !!


----------



## blaubaer (25. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... du fährst das ding einfach zu hart !



dass musst ich auch feststellen, ist jetzt auch grund dass ich dass Slayer SS doch behalt und wiederaufbau ...  




neikless schrieb:


> ... hinfallen, aufstehen , schütteln und weiter !



etwas anderes kenn ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (25. August 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> heute mal die etwas andere Rock`n Action erlebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also mein alti knackst auch schon mal hier und da 

habe dann mal einen gang zurückgeschalten und lass das freeriden etwas damit 

lg chris


----------



## dortmund biker (27. August 2009)

ich hab mein sxc auf einer kleinen cc-tour (  ) mim verein im allgäu ausgeführt:






























alle bilder von einem tag ende juli rund um den schrofenpass (oberstdorf).

viele grüße,
carsten.


----------



## numinisflo (29. August 2009)

Sehr geile Bilder aus Oberstdorf.


----------



## Niggels (30. August 2009)

In Merxhausen dieses We


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. August 2009)

was....das ist Oberstdorf???
Hui ich glaube dann muss ich doch noch mal einen alten Kumpel besuchen  
Sieht nach einer verdammt guten Strecke aus.

Der Adler fliegt schon


----------



## MrFaker (31. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> was....*das ist Oberstdorf???*
> Hui ich glaube dann muss ich doch noch mal einen alten Kumpel besuchen
> Sieht nach einer verdammt guten Strecke aus.
> 
> Der Adler fliegt schon



meine eltern gehen ca. 50x im jahr dort urlaub machen, nach meiner nachfrage ob dort etwas dabei ist immer "nein", gleich mal zeigen und zur sau machen 

lg chris


----------



## neikless (1. September 2009)

ein klein wenig bc xc
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbzt9V3o6NQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Kill Me, Thrill Me in Whistler, BC[/ame]


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. September 2009)




----------



## Niggels (5. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Der Adler fliegt schon



Aber sicher und ich muss sagen, das kann er ziehmlich gut


----------



## dortmund biker (5. September 2009)

nunja rund um oberstdorf, wir sind aber in oberstdorf an der jugendherberge gestartet.

freut mich, dass die bilder gefallen! 

das nebelhorn oberstdorf macht seinem namen alle ehre (hinten ich):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (7. September 2009)

Rheingaumarathon. Steilabfahrt vor dem Ziel. War echt sau steil. 3/4 sind den Chickenway gefahren den es extra gab


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2009)

Rheingaumarathon,wie geil,gibts den echt noch?!Den bin ich vor 8 Jahren zuletzt mitgefahren...krass wie die Zeit rennt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. September 2009)

dann wird es ja mal wieder Zeit 
wie gehts dem Knie?
Ich habe gerade seit 2,5 Wochen Rückenblockade


----------



## neikless (7. September 2009)

... kommt alle am 16-20 sep nach b mais !


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> dann wird es ja mal wieder Zeit
> wie gehts dem Knie?
> Ich habe gerade seit 2,5 Wochen Rückenblockade



jo,vielleicht dann mal ein Vertex zum Winterbasteln 

Arthrose,morgen früh Termin beim doc.

Was issn Rückenblockade?Meine Bandscheiben spüre ich seit wir wieder hier sind auch ganz ordentlich ...alles ätzend zur Zeit


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. September 2009)

ja weiß nicht. Hat begonnen als wir in Baunlage waren. Erst unterhalb des Schulterblattes und ist dann den Rücken nach oben gewandert bis zum Hals, Nacken und Schulterbereich.


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. September 2009)

ohje. Wünsch euch gute Besserung. Hab auch gerade die Grippe. Hoffe morgen fit zu sein. Da gehts zum Probetraining ins Fitnessstudio wegen Untermuskulatur nach falscher Reha und daraus resultierenden Problemen. Hab die Woche Urlaub und muss das nutzen. Muss mich aufs Flatline einschießen. Ist doch was anderes als das 04er Switch 





Auch Rheingau. Das ist noch ganz gut. Auf den andeen guck ich als hock ich gerade aufm Thron und werd gleich bewusstlos


----------



## auerer (7. September 2009)




----------



## auerer (7. September 2009)

Im Bikepark Spicak, CZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auerer (7. September 2009)




----------



## Sw!tch (22. September 2009)

Noch zwei aus Whtistler, leider nicht so hochwertig:










und zwei aus Ogau von Samstag von einem Florian:


----------



## Jako (22. September 2009)

hi, wer hat denn die fotos am samstag in ogau gemacht? ich wurde da auch geschossen... gruß jako


----------



## Sw!tch (22. September 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/koenigflori


----------



## Jako (22. September 2009)

...danke, habe mir schon gedacht das ich nicht drauf bin - war zu schnell


----------



## Soulbrother (22. September 2009)

Och man Alex,ohne mich,du bist zu früh ...ich komm doch erst in 14Tagen wieder nach Ogau! 

Ich lade dir später nochmal deine Whistler Bilder ,von oben,ebenfalls hier hoch,nur bissl bearbeitet 


*Whistlerkollegen*,checkt mal in der neuen RIDER den Chris auf *Seite 44 *,wieso sind wir Dödel eigentlich nicht auf die Idee gekommen diese Stelle ebenfalls als Wallride zu nehmen...dürfte wesentlich geschmeidiger zu fahren sein als unsere Version 

Hab auch noch was bzgl. Wallride



(Photo:Niko)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (22. September 2009)

1x Alex u. 1x Niko


----------



## neikless (23. September 2009)

... will auch mitmachen !


----------



## Sw!tch (23. September 2009)

Geil!!

und danke, Souli!

ich bin ungefähr vom 15.-21. Oktober wieder im Süden, da würd ich wieder gern nach Ogau und eigentlich auch mal nach Bischofsmais!
Ansonsten wahrscheinlich Lengries unter der Woche.

Achja wisst ihr was? Ich hab mir neue Pedalen gegönnt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. September 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *Whistlerkollegen*,checkt mal in der neuen RIDER den Chris auf *Seite 44 *,wieso sind wir Dödel eigentlich nicht auf die Idee gekommen diese Stelle ebenfalls als Wallride zu nehmen...dürfte wesentlich geschmeidiger zu fahren sein als unsere Version



Haben wir doch! Wir sind genau so gefahren. Das Bild täuscht ein wenig. Wir sind immer links von der Rinne gefahren......naja jedenfalls Alex, Niki und Ich


----------



## slayerrider (23. September 2009)

nice action hier!


----------



## Soulbrother (23. September 2009)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Geil!!
> 
> und danke, Souli!
> 
> ...



Neiiiin,wirklich neue Pedale? Kaum zu glauben  ...

Prima,17/18.10 dann zum Ogaufinale,ne?!



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Haben wir doch! Wir sind genau so gefahren. Das Bild täuscht ein wenig. Wir sind immer links von der Rinne gefahren......naja jedenfalls Alex, Niki und Ich



Märchenonkel 

Das von uns beiden war,glaube ich, auch noch nicht hier


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi
ein paar Impressionen von unserem kleinen Roadtrip nach Garmisch, Leogang und Bischofsmais!

Auf dem Weg zum Plansee von Garmisch




Hoch richtung Esterberalm zum Farchanter Trail. 
Ich hatte mir den Kopf zerbrochen wie ich sie da hoch bekomme (sehr steil und anspruchsvoll) und da fährt die tatsächlich mit 2 mal kurz absteigen da hoch.




Farchanter Trail












Leogang












Bischofsmais DH
















4X


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Oktober 2009)

jojo fette Fotos!


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön


----------



## dortmund biker (6. Oktober 2009)

sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (7. Oktober 2009)

bei dem Roadtrip hätte ich auch nicht nein gesagt.


----------



## b-o (8. Oktober 2009)

war gestern auch mal wider ein bisschen scouten und haben noch nen par wenige shots vorm sonnenuntergang in den kasten bekommen....
der rückweg war dann nicht allzuspassig, denn der schwarzwald hat seinem namen alle ehre gemacht und es war schwarz... :-D

das auf dem bild bin dann mal ich  mit meinem feinen slayer sxc anniversary







ist nicht der finale shot.... war dann schon zu spät und die sonne geht nun halt sau schnell unter da sinds nur nen par minuten in der "blauen-stunde" aber es wird die tage wiederholt


----------



## el Lingo (8. Oktober 2009)

Sieht klasse aus, vor allem mit den Farben. Das Bike gefällt mir auch, was ich von hier so erkennen kann!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Oktober 2009)

wo isn der Trail?


----------



## blaubaer (14. Oktober 2009)

wieder mal die etwas andere Action
von letzter woche im süden Frankreichs, 3 Rockys auf 1615m.ü.M


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Oktober 2009)

sehr heftig!
Wie immer eine Traumlandschaft!


----------



## Flame-Blade (17. Oktober 2009)

Hier ein paar Bilder der diesjährigen,vermurksten Saison...


----------



## blaubaer (22. Oktober 2009)

noch ein paar bilder von den Ferien 
qualität ist eher besch...eiden  die aufnahmen wurden mit einer GoPro helmcam im Fotomodus gemacht...

Rocky Abflug im Doppelpack  








solche trails könnt ich den ganzen Tag heizen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. November 2009)

Landung testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. November 2009)




----------



## BP. (1. November 2009)

kreysi!


----------



## numinisflo (1. November 2009)

Brutal geiles Bild und heftige Action. Das hat definitiv Magazin-Charakter.
Super.


----------



## dortmund biker (1. November 2009)

krass.


----------



## Sw!tch (1. November 2009)

Das Schwein hat sich abgepackt und mich aus dem bild retuschiert!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. November 2009)

njoa unten bin ich im weichen Sand seitlich weggesagt.
Die Flugphase war leider auch nicht die beste.

Nun dauert es erst mal ein wenig bis es wieder los geht.
Rippen geprellt und meine Gabel hat sich irgendwie verbogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (1. November 2009)

bäm ! krasse sache man ... hattest du doch selbst gesagt das man das ding kaum droppen kann - du schon eh ! bäm bäm bäm !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. November 2009)

hammer geil Niko! ich ziehe den Hut.


----------



## Fabeymer (1. November 2009)

Richtig, richtig dick! Willst Du nicht mal bei Rocky anfragen von wegen Teamfahrer und so? 

Wie weit/tief ist es in etwa bis zum Beginn der Landung? Sieht krass hoch aus!


----------



## Flame-Blade (1. November 2009)

Schöne Sache Niko!Gibts dazu auch ein Video?

Musst auch mal wieder in den Deister kommen.Gibt hier bald nen schönen Double über ein nettes Loch.Ne sehr geile Fotolocation wenn das ganze Ding fertig is.


----------



## Soulbrother (1. November 2009)

Flame-Blade,dein Bauwerk da sieht schon sehr ordentlich aus!



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Nun dauert es erst mal ein wenig bis es wieder los geht.
> Rippen geprellt und meine Gabel hat sich irgendwie verbogen.



Geile Aktion du alter  ...  probierst du es dann nochmal? Ach warum frag ich eigentlich ...hau rein!Schade um die schöne WC 
Schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Giuliano.B (1. November 2009)

Jepp. Hut ab. Böser Drop


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. November 2009)

jup wir waren letzten Sonntag da un habe die Jungs getroffen als sie die Landung gebaut haben. Ist das ding noch immer da? Am selben Tag kam ja noch der Förtser und andere wichtige Personen um es zu Fotografieren.

Ja s gibt ein Video.

@XL
ja danke. Ja ich muss mal sehen was damit ist. Dabei sieht das wegdriften gar nicht so schlimm aus.
ja ich muss mal sehen. Eigenlich muss ich....dann aber mit mehr Style. 
Das war schon recht verkackt alles.

@Fabemeyer
haha joa hätte natürlich was, aber sowas dickes soll eigentlich nicht zur Altäglichkeit werden.


----------



## Jurek (3. November 2009)

Geiler Drop!!!
Auch die anderen Bilder gefallen mir echt richtig  gut!!

Nun auch ma eins von mir, auch wenns net sow ne fette action is. . 






servus. .. .
______________________
 Verkaufe  Crankbrothers Joplin R 30,9mm
bei ebay:http://cgi.ebay.de/Crank-Brothers-j...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item19b773212b


----------



## pieleh (3. November 2009)

Auch von mir mal 'nen "Action"-Bild - von der wahrscheinlich letzten Alpen-Trail-Tour vorm Winter:




Grüße


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. November 2009)

Meine Freundin macht den Deister unsicher. 
Danke fürs tolle Jah-Drop Bild 

@ jurek
dein Bild finde ich echt gelungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (4. November 2009)

wow sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. November 2009)

ich sag ja, sehr professionell  nice!


----------



## numinisflo (5. November 2009)

Nice. Schön auch mal eine Lady riden zu sehen.


----------



## Ikonoklast (5. November 2009)

Mit einem roten Oberteil hätte man viel mehr aus dem Foto machen können 

Aber schon ganz gut so !


----------



## el Lingo (5. November 2009)

Yeah! Ladies Only, letzte Kurve vor dem Steinfeld. 
Sobald meine Gabel wieder da ist, muss ich auch mal wieder in den Deister!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. November 2009)

@ ikonoklast
es war an dem Tag zu kalt für das rote T-Shirt. Und die Regenjacke wäre zu labberig gewesen 

@ el Lingo
na auf jeden Fall


----------



## rumpf (16. November 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


>



Und du wunderst dich über ne verbogene Feder 

Giebt`s davon auch ein vid ? Die Landung (gesprungene Höhe würd mich mal interessieren ......Mann,Mann,Mann harter Drop


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. November 2009)

da bin ich mit dem RMX runter und nicht mit dem Flatline.

Ja es gibt ein Video, aber aus einer sehr bekackten Perspektive und nict so schön rausgezoomt.

Hinterrad ist auf der Hälfte des obersten Brettes gelandet und das Vorderrad auf der 3. Platte von oben (helle Platte).
Höhe kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Aber danke


----------



## rumpf (16. November 2009)

OK ! 

Auf jeden Fall hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (16. November 2009)

Das sind doch um die 6m oder ? aber des ist schon ne ziemlich harte Landung


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. November 2009)

die Landung könnte bei einer vernümpftigen Flugphase richtiger Landetechnik gar nicht mal so hart werden.
Aber wie gesagt...beim ersten mal habe ich es leider verkackt


----------



## Sw!tch (18. November 2009)

Hab auch mal wieder ein paar kleine












Mehr im Album


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. November 2009)

sehr schöne Schräglage!!


----------



## rumpf (18. November 2009)

Klein aber fein !


----------



## Sw!tch (19. November 2009)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (18. Februar 2010)

Hier noch ein foto vom verregneten herbst


----------



## Cuberius (18. Februar 2010)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Hier noch ein foto vom verregneten herbst



Echt schönes Foto!


----------



## Flame-Blade (19. Februar 2010)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Hier noch ein foto vom verregneten herbst



Schönes Bild


Hach ich will wieder Sommer...Gott sei Dank gehts für mich den März über ins warme Brasilien mit Bike


----------



## Flame-Blade (21. Februar 2010)

Heute kurzerhand einen neuen Trail in den Schnee geschaufelt...


----------



## Hoschiii (23. Februar 2010)

Hier mal was von meiner Ausfahrt am Sonntag...


----------



## slayerrider (27. Februar 2010)

nice!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Februar 2010)

wow fett!


----------



## njoerd (2. März 2010)




----------



## dortmund biker (14. März 2010)

von heute.


----------



## Flame-Blade (6. April 2010)

Um den Thread für den Sommer mal aus der Versenkung zu holen gibts hier ein paar Bilder aus Brasilien.Mehr Fotos im Album...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (6. April 2010)

Was ist das denn für ein Vorbau ? Nette Bilder !


----------



## Flame-Blade (6. April 2010)

Vorbau ist ein integrierter von Marzocchi ;-)


----------



## neikless (6. April 2010)

FETT !!! mit dem BIKE kommt man viel rum eh  sieht echt gut aus !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. April 2010)

super Sache! Vorallem das erste hat was, wie inem Fantasy Film


----------



## Flame-Blade (8. April 2010)

Danke Leute,ich hätte viel dafür gegeben an der Stelle nochmal ein Foto mit mehr Bikeaction hinzukriegen.Leider lässt es sich mehr als schlecht fahren wenn die Hinterradbremse komplett den Dienst versagt.Da schleppt man das Bike 10000 km mit und dann sowas xD


----------



## Sw!tch (27. April 2010)

Niko ist aufgrund der aktuellen Umstände leider nur hinter der Kamera!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. April 2010)

bääm


----------



## Soulbrother (28. April 2010)

Schöne Bilder auf der Seite,so langsam gehts echt wieder los


----------



## Flame-Blade (28. April 2010)

Das 3. von oben ist echt gut...schöne Schräglage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (29. April 2010)

Danke


----------



## neikless (29. April 2010)

geil sw!tch-bitch als ich deine bilder gesehen haben habe ich mich
entschlossen mein rmx für sonntag auszupacken  hoffe ich bekomme es zusammen
bis dann ... wiberg

echt schöne bilder nur das shield am helm glänzt zusehr


----------



## numinisflo (29. April 2010)

Schöne Bilder, sowohl von Switch als auch von Flame-Blade.


----------



## Sw!tch (29. April 2010)

danke euch beiden!




neikless schrieb:


> geil sw!tch-bitch als ich deine bilder gesehen haben habe ich mich
> entschlossen mein rmx für sonntag auszupacken  hoffe ich bekomme es zusammen
> bis dann ... wiberg



dann hatte das ganze ja einen sinn 

@ soulbro & niki: komisch, hätte wetten können, dass zumindest einer von euch wegen der boxxer rumfrotzelt


----------



## Soulbrother (29. April 2010)

Niiiieeemaaaaals


----------



## momerx (30. April 2010)

Mahlzeit ... dann will ich auch mal ... 









... bin ich froh das der Winter sich ver....... hat !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (30. April 2010)

Yeah, schön Bilder hier 
Die Saison ist eröffnet ... gestern, schönes Wetter, schön leer, happy riding


----------



## njoerd (30. April 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Yeah, schön Bilder hier
> Die Saison ist eröffnet ... gestern, schönes Wetter, schön leer, happy riding



so schön wie dein fahrrad  
udn schönes bild


----------



## Edmonton (30. April 2010)

Tolle Bilder hier. 

@momerx  
Bild 1. Gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## Cuberius (2. Mai 2010)

So langsam füllt sich der Thread wieder mit vielen schönen neuen Bildern!


----------



## el Lingo (3. Mai 2010)

Sonntag im Deister!


----------



## Flame-Blade (4. Mai 2010)

Ham wa das nich schön gebaut? ;-)


----------



## njoerd (4. Mai 2010)

ja sehr schön, hab das ding nochmal mit einem jemand dazwischen als vergleich fotografiert  (nur handy)


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Mai 2010)

Ohja schön, bei euch lohnt sich das hochschieben


----------



## bestmove (4. Mai 2010)

Respekt, sehr fettes Ding


----------



## el Lingo (5. Mai 2010)

Klein Langenhagen und die Abfahrt ab Dropland waren schon immer der beste Teil des Deisters! Aber der Absprung ist ein bisschen kaputt



Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Ham wa das nich schön gebaut? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (5. Mai 2010)

Wer spricht von hochschieben? Mittlerweile fahren wir die meiste Zeit rauf...



Sw!tch schrieb:


> Ohja schön, bei euch lohnt sich das hochschieben


----------



## Flame-Blade (5. Mai 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Klein Langenhagen und die Abfahrt ab Dropland waren schon immer der beste Teil des Deisters! Aber der Absprung ist ein bisschen kaputt



Welcher Absprung?

Und nein,definitiv mit Abstand nicht der beste Teil


----------



## el Lingo (5. Mai 2010)

Der Absprung direkt nach der Linkskurve, also rein, ist an der Kante kaputt. Zumindest am Sonntag. Ich kenne nicht viele Stücke, die mehr Flow haben. Der Ladies bis zum Graben, wo früher die Leiter rüber ging, war auch immer klasse. Aber sonst fällt mir bei Grabweg, Lady, Farnweg und Frankweg nicht viel ein...


----------



## Flame-Blade (5. Mai 2010)

Da denkst du in zu kleinem Maßstab.Der Deister ist schließlich noch sehr viel größer.

Meine Lieblingstrails befinden sich alle auf der anderen Deisterseite...obwohl der neue Fahrnweg auch äusserst genial geworden ist.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Mai 2010)

Sehr sehr cool.
Ich seh schon...wir müssen mal wieder vorbeikommen!

Ach und schön zu sehen das ich jetzt nach einem roten Switch in Braunlage suchen muss wenn wir uns mal nicht verabredet haben


----------



## el Lingo (5. Mai 2010)

Genau danach musst Du schauen! Hast Du es vorher noch nicht auf den Bildern gesehen?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Mai 2010)

nein noch nicht.....aber jetzt


----------



## el Lingo (6. Mai 2010)

Zwar keine Action, aber hier ist es:


----------



## neikless (6. Mai 2010)

2006/2007 war echt die beste rocky zeit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (6. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> 2006/2007 war echt die beste rocky zeit !



Word!

Obwohl ich noch 2005 mit reinnehmen würde.


----------



## Homegrown (6. Mai 2010)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Word!
> 
> Obwohl ich noch 2005 mit reinnehmen würde.



2004 Markteinführung des RMX


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Mai 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wer spricht von hochschieben? Mittlerweile fahren wir die meiste Zeit rauf...



ihr seid schneller oben, wir sind schneller unten...


----------



## el Lingo (6. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nicht...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Mai 2010)

jaaa 2005 kommt mit dazu.

Ja ein richtig schöns Ding
Hast du jetzt 19,5 Zoll genommen?


----------



## el Lingo (7. Mai 2010)

Ja, ist ein 19,5er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (10. Mai 2010)

heute im Wald:


----------



## njoerd (10. Mai 2010)

find den no hander hier immer noch hammer


----------



## Cuberius (10. Mai 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> find den no hander hier immer noch hammer



Kann mich da nur anschließen. Der sieht echt gut aus. Bild Nr. 3 finde ich aber auch echt gut.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Mai 2010)

wieder sehr sehr coole Bilder


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Mai 2010)

Da ich noch nicht ganz fahren kann schmeiße ich einfach noch mal eins vom letzten Jahr hier rein.
Der Mini Jahr Drop aus einer anderen Sicht. Hier sieht man schön wie ich verkrampfe während der Flugphase.

Ich freue mich auf viele weiter, schöne Bilder von euch


----------



## Switcherer (11. Mai 2010)

Ja da würde ich auch verkrampfen...!

Respekt


----------



## neikless (11. Mai 2010)

das hast du sehr schön hinbekommen , bender style ! 
dicke eier und total krank dazu !


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Komplimente. Sehr geiler Drop!


----------



## blaubaer (11. Mai 2010)

Stille Action


----------



## neikless (12. Mai 2010)

... man kann sich die action vorstellen , schönes pic !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (12. Mai 2010)

Hammer Trail!! Will auch ..


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Mai 2010)

Der Blaubaer haut sowieso immer die geilsten Spots auf seinen Bildern raus 

Ikonoklast übrigens auch


----------



## blaubaer (12. Mai 2010)

Danke @llen


----------



## atha58 (12. Mai 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/619478

ist ein rocky mountain switch 03


----------



## numinisflo (14. Mai 2010)

Wundervolles Bild blaubär! Save as wallpaper...


----------



## el Lingo (15. Mai 2010)

Gestern im Harz:






Bild 1 Magdeburger Weg, Bild 2 Märchstieg.


----------



## Ikonoklast (17. Mai 2010)




----------



## Edmonton (17. Mai 2010)

@Ikonoklast
Sehr schön.


----------



## Ikonoklast (18. Mai 2010)

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (19. Mai 2010)

quaili leider nicht so berauschend. Das erst aber ganz nett.


----------



## dortmund biker (19. Mai 2010)

ein sxc in artgerechter umgebung ("rocky mountain" halt...  ):










und dann noch im renneinsatz:






bilder sind vom langen letztem wochenende, vom ochsenkopf und aus osternohe.
morgen gehts dann wieder los nach winterberg. 

ich glaube, es wird zeit für einen downhiller...


----------



## Flame-Blade (19. Mai 2010)

Bilder 2 und 3 sehen mal ganz nach meinem Geschmack aus...schön North-Shore-like ;-)

Freue mich auch schon auf Winterberg...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Mai 2010)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> ich glaube, es wird zeit für einen downhiller...



hört man da ein Flatline klopfen?


----------



## neikless (19. Mai 2010)

...würde ich zumindest überdenken !


----------



## dortmund biker (19. Mai 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> hört man da ein Flatline klopfen?



 gefallen würde es mir schon, besonders das neue...
realistisch gesehen wirds aber erst zur nächsten saision was damit.
sry fürs offtopic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (19. Mai 2010)

yeah! ich muss auch endlich mal an den ochsenkopf. sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## blaubaer (20. Mai 2010)

diese sxc bilder  machen richtig laune auf biken 

auch noch was von mir, mit der neuen GoPro HD etwas getestet

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11847196"]Go Pro Test Movie`lein on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Mai 2010)

Die sxc-smokey-mountain-pics gefallen mir auch sehr gut!



blaubaer schrieb:


> auch noch was von mir, mit der neuen GoPro HD etwas getestet



Sieht doch schon ma top aus 

Hab Meine auch vor kurzem bekommen,als Mitbringsel vom SeaOtterFestival.Als zusätzliche Halter hab ich mir noch den Saugnapf (hauptsächlich fürs Segeln) und den Brustgurt besorgt...bin aber leider noch nicht zum Testen gekommen.

Hast du jetzt bei deinen Aufnahmen erst mal die voreingestellte Größe (für vertikal maximale Höhe) gelassen ?Bei deiner Lenkerhalterkonstruktion hast du auch den Saugnapf dran,oder?Sah zumindest so aus


----------



## dortmund biker (20. Mai 2010)

danke leute! 

das gopro video gefällt mir auch - schöne trails.


----------



## Dome_2001 (20. Mai 2010)

@Blaubär: Du hast unverschämt geile Trails


----------



## blaubaer (20. Mai 2010)

Danke allen 



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt bei deinen Aufnahmen erst mal die voreingestellte Größe (für vertikal maximale Höhe) gelassen ?Bei deiner Lenkerhalterkonstruktion hast du auch den Saugnapf dran,oder?Sah zumindest so aus



ja, mit den einstellungen hab ich noch nichts probiert, einfach mal so übernommen (r4) 
Die Lenkerhalterung ist alles eigenbau, mit einem Klebepad  
ist aber eben nicht so vibrationsarm wie ich mir dass so vorgestellt hab.
dies klebepad`s, 4stk, welche dabei sind kleben wie sau  einmal angebracht, k.a. wie man die wieder unterbekommt 

hab mir jetzt noch die Lenker/Sattelstützen halterung bestellt und hoffe dass die besser und vielseiteiger einsetzbar ist.


----------



## slayerrider (21. Mai 2010)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> ein sxc in artgerechter umgebung


unglaublich was manche mit dem sxc machen. Mein Händler hat gesagt, das ich auf keinen Fall springen darf und als ich dann ein paarmal bissle härter (aber kein Bikepark oder sowas wie in den Pics) dann ist gleich zwei mal die Achse gebrochen....


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. Mai 2010)

Wer kennt diesen Mann? Sachdienliche Hinweise an die Kripo Hamburg! 






[/URL][/IMG]

Blick auf Riva vom M. Altissimo. Nach ein paar Anfangsschwierigkeiten  war es doch eine sehr lässige Tour. Dank dem Kollegen am Foto??? Also wer kennt ihm?


----------



## el Lingo (23. Mai 2010)

2330hm runter sind schon sehr gut gewesen, vor allem auf dem 6er Trail!
Grüße zurück aus Braunschweig


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. Mai 2010)

Slayer im Einsatz





War im Bikepark Albstadt und die Strecken sind dort richtig gut. 

Sag nur, klein aber fein!!

Danke für den super Tag dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edmonton (23. Mai 2010)

Hier mal mein Flatline im Einsatz.
Bildqualität ist nicht so toll. Aber man kann was erkennen. 







Das Flatline macht so ein Spaß, auf den Trails. Genial


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Mai 2010)

^^ ... ja,du sagst es!


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Mai 2010)

Ha...was für ein komisches Gefühl auf der ersten Fahrt...seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr mit Klickies gefahren,hinten starr und vorne nur noch sehr straffe 120mm,sogar das 1cm schmalere Innenlager war spürbar.Da ist erst mal alles wieder so ungewhont und brutal direkt,aber ab der 3. Fahrt lief es dann immer besser.Man gewöhnt sich doch,sogar relativ schnell,(wieder) an alles


----------



## neikless (30. Mai 2010)

sehr schön ! und ab der 5ten Fahrt gab es sicher Kaffee & Kuchen 
was haste da auf den Schultern ?


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Mai 2010)

Nix da Kuchen,aber ohne Käffsche zwischendurch geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## bestmove (30. Mai 2010)

Word! Käffsche is immer Pflicht!





Leogang rockt


----------



## blaubaer (30. Mai 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ha...was für ein komisches Gefühl auf der ersten Fahrt...



so erging es mir letztes Wo`ende auch als ich nach 2 jahren Pause wider mal eine DH- strecke runterschlich  


singeltrails rocken ohne ende

nur mit dem Altitude 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12154864"]Herrenfluh - Schneematt on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Flame-Blade (31. Mai 2010)

Schöne Bilder aus Leogang ;-)

Hier was vom Dirtmasters...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## slayerrider (31. Mai 2010)

2. Bild: keinen Finger an der Bremse???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (31. Mai 2010)

Wer Bremst, verliert...


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. Mai 2010)

Schönes Video!! Schöne Bilder!! 

einfach nur schön!!

@el Lingo: Dazu sag ich nur: Bremsen ist die Verschwendung von wertvoller         Bewegungsenegie in Wärme!


----------



## slayerrider (31. Mai 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wer Bremst, verliert...


klar, daher habe ich kein Bremse montiert.

Aber da er einen hat, denke ich mal, er will auch manchmal bremsen und daher wäre es gut wenn er einen Finger an der Bremse hat.


----------



## neikless (31. Mai 2010)

ich bremse gern , (nur) um wieder richtig gas geben zu können


----------



## Bayer (31. Mai 2010)

wer in der kurve nicht bremst war auf der geraden zu langsam


----------



## Flame-Blade (31. Mai 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Aber da er einen hat, denke ich mal, er will auch manchmal bremsen und daher wäre es gut wenn er einen Finger an der Bremse hat.



Danke das du dir so Sorgen um mich machst...ist aber völlig unbegründet.Ich bin des Bremens mächtig

War da leider grade wieder in vollem Antritt da ich mich im Steinfeld zerschoßen habe.Und da ist der Finger nunmal völlig Fehl am Platz an der Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (31. Mai 2010)

die leogangbilder haben ne schöne stimmung, finde ich!

alpen


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (1. Juni 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ha...was für ein komisches Gefühl auf der ersten Fahrt...seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr mit Klickies gefahren,hinten starr und vorne nur noch sehr straffe 120mm,sogar das 1cm schmalere Innenlager war spürbar.Da ist erst mal alles wieder so ungewhont und brutal direkt,aber ab der 3. Fahrt lief es dann immer besser.Man gewöhnt sich doch,sogar relativ schnell,(wieder) an alles



Hey Soulbrother - hab mal eine Frage zu Deinem Neckbrace - trägst Du das auf einer safetyjacket oder einfach auf dem trikot - was für ein Hersteller ist das und ist das noch irgendwie sonst befestigt ?


----------



## momerx (2. Juni 2010)

...schicke Rennbilder !!!...mal was von mir...Nissan DH-Cup Malmedy 2010






... für das Foddo Dank an marvelous Mr. Dennis Stratmann ...


----------



## slayerrider (2. Juni 2010)

dem würde ich auch mal gerne vor die kamera fahren...


----------



## rumpf (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hat auch mal kurz`n Rocky 



Jetzt ist`s verkauft


----------



## dortmund biker (2. Juni 2010)

schade 

schöner double.


----------



## slayerrider (3. Juni 2010)

hat der erste gepasst?
Lac Blanc rulzzzz


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Juni 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Hey Soulbrother - hab mal eine Frage zu Deinem Neckbrace - trägst Du das auf einer safetyjacket oder einfach auf dem trikot - was für ein Hersteller ist das und ist das noch irgendwie sonst befestigt ?



- mal so,mal so...aber meistens wie hier gerade ohne Safetyjacket
- Leatt Brace
- da ist noch zusätzlich ein Brustgurt zur Befestigung mit dabei


----------



## Edmonton (3. Juni 2010)

Hi!
Wieder Flatline in Action. Es hat wie immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## el Lingo (6. Juni 2010)

Anstatt nur an den Bikes zu schrauben, war ich heute wieder unterwegs in Schulenberg:










Dabei hat die 66 vorne manchmal ganz schön laut angeschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juni 2010)

Ein RMX in freier Wildbahn.
Letztes Wochenende im Bikepark Braunlage.


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Juni 2010)

yeah!!!


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2010)

Fett


----------



## neikless (9. Juni 2010)

du kranke seele ... ist das da wo ich denke das es ist ?
mit dem flatline haben wir nur drüber geredet , mit dem
RMX hast du es gemacht , das sagt doch alles !


----------



## Cuberius (9. Juni 2010)

Echt geile Action + ein schönes Foto!


----------



## neikless (9. Juni 2010)

ich stell es mal hier rein weiss nicht wo sonst


----------



## qwwq20091 (10. Juni 2010)

Action kommt später!


----------



## qwwq20091 (10. Juni 2010)

Und...Action!  Hund heisst der Ralf!


----------



## Jendo (10. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (10. Juni 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ein RMX in freier Wildbahn.
> Letztes Wochenende im Bikepark Braunlage.



Sehr cool, bin Sonntag da, muss ich mir mal anschauen. Die Klippe habe ich schon seit letztem Jahr im Auge, nur noch nie angeschaut...


----------



## Flame-Blade (10. Juni 2010)

Sehr cooles Foto Nico!

Bin nächsten Sonntag zum ersten Mal da...wo ist denn die Klippe?

Bin mal gespannt wie weit ich beim Bikefliegen einen Tag davor komme...


----------



## el Lingo (10. Juni 2010)

Die Klippe ist einige hundert Meter unterhalb der Mittelstation. Bikefliegen ist schon dieses Wochenende???


----------



## Flame-Blade (10. Juni 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Die Klippe ist einige hundert Meter unterhalb der Mittelstation. Bikefliegen ist schon dieses Wochenende???



Nee,Samstag den 19.6


----------



## el Lingo (13. Juni 2010)

Bikepark ist heute ausgefallen, dafür gestern eine Tour mit kurzem Abstecher über den Wurmberg:


----------



## neikless (13. Juni 2010)

die shore strecke oder , echt gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (13. Juni 2010)

Genau die ist es, aber ich finde, die könnte ein bisschen spannender sein. Ist schon alles sehr easy zu fahren. Spaß macht sie aber dennoch...


----------



## Dome_2001 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich wäre froh wenn ich immer 30 Kilometer bis zur nächsten Shore fahren müsste und dann ist es auch nur die in Bad Wildbad ... Sieht doch nett aus!!


----------



## argh (15. Juni 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Genau die ist es, aber ich finde, die könnte ein bisschen spannender sein. Ist schon alles sehr easy zu fahren. Spaß macht sie aber dennoch...



Dann ist sie was für mich!


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Juni 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


>



Mit Flaty wärs halt zu einfach gewesen 

Das sagt ALLES:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juni 2010)

hehe....abwarten 
Das RMX wird Whistler auch noch besuchen


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2010)

Video mit Cam Cole auf seinem Flatty:

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artikel/1097/video-day-hills-cam-cole


----------



## Arsen (22. Juni 2010)

Ein wenig Steel Action von der Hausrunde 

Fahrer: Numinisflo
Bike: Blizzard 20th anniversary edition


----------



## Flame-Blade (23. Juni 2010)

Cooles Bild 


Hier mal der erste kleine Zusammenschnitt von nem Video von mir.Komme warscheinlich die nächsten Wochen nicht dazu den Trail weiterzufilmen und habe deswegen schonmal provisorisch was zusammengeschnitten.

Shredding the Fahrnweg


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. Juni 2010)

Nicht schlecht!! Ich hab nicht mal einen Berg in der Nähe wo ich so lange abfahren könnte. Für sowas muss ich mindestens 20 km mit dem Auto Richtung Schwarzwald oder Alb !! Netter Trail!!


----------



## Flame-Blade (23. Juni 2010)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht!! Ich hab nicht mal einen Berg in der Nähe wo ich so lange abfahren könnte. Für sowas muss ich mindestens 20 km mit dem Auto Richtung Schwarzwald oder Alb !! Netter Trail!!




Puh das waren vllt 20% des Trails was wir abgefilmt haben...der ist noch eeeiniges länger ;-)

Ist halt einer der naturbelasseneren schnellen Trails bei uns...die mit den großen Sprüngen werden auch noch gefilmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (23. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt, neid pur!!! Geile Strecke!!


----------



## bestmove (23. Juni 2010)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, neid pur!!! Geile Strecke!!



Neid gehört zu den 7 Hauptsünden der katholischen Kirche. Dem Neid zugrunde liegt ein Minderwertigkeitsgefühl, das uns veranlassen kann, den anderen zu schikanieren, ihn schlecht zu machen, abzuwerten oder gar gewalttätig zu werden 

Davon ab: Sehr feiner Trail


----------



## njoerd (23. Juni 2010)

mit ner helmcam kannst du den trail noch besser rüberbringen, weiß nicht ob du eine hast. weil eigentlich ist der noch geiler als in dem video


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2010)

Arsen schrieb:


> Ein wenig Steel Action von der Hausrunde
> 
> Fahrer: Numinisflo
> Bike: Blizzard 20th anniversary edition



Hab ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen das Bild. Schön wars. 

@Flame-Blade:


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Juni 2010)

Dieses Psychogrinsen  Geil


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. Juni 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Neid gehört zu den 7 Hauptsünden der katholischen Kirche. Dem Neid zugrunde liegt ein Minderwertigkeitsgefühl, das uns veranlassen kann, den anderen zu schikanieren, ihn schlecht zu machen, abzuwerten oder gar gewalttätig zu werden
> 
> Davon ab: Sehr feiner Trail



Ich gönne jedem alles! Aber ich will auch sowas haben!!


----------



## njoerd (23. Juni 2010)

dann komm vorbei


----------



## Edmonton (23. Juni 2010)

@Flame-Blade
Tolles Video 
Vor allem der Trail gefällt mir.


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. Juni 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> dann komm vorbei



Laut Google sind es schlappe 570 km :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (23. Juni 2010)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Laut Google sind es schlappe 570 km :-(



uff hmmm   wir haben auch ferienwohnungen hier


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. Juni 2010)

Da könnte man ja fast auch Winterberg auf dem Weg mit nehmen ...

ne spaß, ich gehe erstmal im Urlaub in den Bikepark im Elsass


----------



## Flame-Blade (23. Juni 2010)

Also wirklich...das ist fürs Zusehen noch einer der langweiligsten Trails bei uns.Haben letzens Mal nachgezählt und sind auf fast 30 Trails gekommen wovon ca. 15 gut bebaut sind.

Also jeder der es nicht glaubt...der Deister ist echt ein geniales Bikegebiet.Wir haben hier auf kleinstem Raum einiges geschaffen.Das Video ist wie gesagt noch lange nicht fertig.


----------



## njoerd (24. Juni 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Also wirklich...das ist fürs Zusehen noch einer der langweiligsten Trails bei uns.Haben letzens Mal nachgezählt und sind auf fast 30 Trails gekommen wovon ca. 15 gut bebaut sind.
> 
> Also jeder der es nicht glaubt...der Deister ist echt ein geniales Bikegebiet.Wir haben hier auf kleinstem Raum einiges geschaffen.Das Video ist wie gesagt noch lange nicht fertig.




ganz genau 
manchmal wünsche ich mir einen lift


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (24. Juni 2010)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Laut Google sind es schlappe 570 km :-(



Also bitte mal ! Wenn Du in Böblingen wohnst und meinst in der Nähe von HANNOVER kann man besser biken   Junge - dann kann dir keiner helfen !


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Juni 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ...auch noch was von mir, mit der neuen GoPro HD etwas getestet



 ...ich wollte auch schon meine lokalen Runden zusammenschneiden,aber blöderweise bekommt der Vista Mediaplayer/Moviemaker die HD-GoPro Dateien nicht geöffnet  

Hilft alles nix,ich brauche also ein vernünftiges Schneid-Brennprogramm dafür,ohne viel Furz u. Feuerstein... Marco,welches nimmst du denn dafür?



Bis es soweit ist,paar ganz normale Bilder von gestern,Trailsurfen mit Element DH und dem Floh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (24. Juni 2010)

diese Bilder machen richtig lust auf Biken 
zum glück, hab ich schon "feierabend" ...

GoPro, ich benutz Adobe Premiere Elements 8.0 
falls du dich für jenes entscheidest, könnte sein, dass das Movie im schneideprogramm nicht ruckelfrei läuft, ist bei mir jedenfalls so, k.a. wiso ?. wenn alles gerendert wird, ist aber danach alles wie bei vimeo sichtbar i.o. und von bester Qualität  

wie z.b. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12530466"]Home Trails on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. Juni 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Also bitte mal ! Wenn Du in Böblingen wohnst und meinst in der Nähe von HANNOVER kann man besser biken   Junge - dann kann dir keiner helfen !



Hab ich ja nie behauptet 

Hab immer nur gesagt das ich sowas auch haben will. Ich habe mehr oder weniger Bad Wildbad und Albstadt um die Ecke. 

Aber so ein Trail wie im Video vor der Haustüre wäre schon fein


----------



## stucki1983 (24. Juni 2010)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht!! Ich hab nicht mal einen Berg in der Nähe wo ich so lange abfahren könnte. Für sowas muss ich mindestens 20 km mit dem Auto Richtung Schwarzwald oder Alb !! Netter Trail!!



also mir fallen schon3 ein in unmittelbarer Umgebung von BB ... fahr mal mit dem bike ins  7 mühlen tal....


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. Juni 2010)

stucki1983 schrieb:


> also mir fallen schon3 ein in unmittelbarer Umgebung von BB ... fahr mal mit dem bike ins  7 mühlen tal....



Ich glaub ich meld mich mal bei dir heute abend mal per PN


----------



## neikless (24. Juni 2010)

hier mal ein älteres bild von mir



2008 whistler flatline demobike


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Juni 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> GoPro, ich benutz Adobe Premiere Elements 8.0



Danke 

Noch ein Nachschlag vom "Duck dich" ...


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. Juni 2010)

So langsam wird das eng


----------



## Flame-Blade (29. Juni 2010)

Bin grade wieder über ein Bild aus Brasilien gestolpert...Flatline unter Höchst-Beanspruchung :-D


----------



## Giuliano.B (29. Juni 2010)

Hast dir mal gedacht du fährst es kurz als Hardtail mit Starrgabel?


----------



## Flame-Blade (30. Juni 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Hast dir mal gedacht du fährst es kurz als Hardtail mit Starrgabel?



Is man halt schneller auf dem Trail


Nee aber die Landungen waren da echt zum Teil verhurt aufgrund des  Tropenregens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Juli 2010)

Frammersbach letztes Wochenende. Bergab hat´s auf den Trails so Spaß gemacht mit dem Element


----------



## Niggels (4. Juli 2010)




----------



## Ikonoklast (5. Juli 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Frammersbach letztes Wochenende. Bergab hat´s auf den Trails so Spaß gemacht mit dem Element




ich wollte soo gerne hin, und dann scheiß Blockseminar


----------



## blaubaer (6. Juli 2010)

gestern hats auch gerockt; Chasseral, 1600m.ü.M, Schweiz.


----------



## Cuberius (6. Juli 2010)

Jetzt, wo ich das Foto gesehen hab, hab ich echt Lust zu biken.


----------



## dortmund biker (6. Juli 2010)

SXC rocken in Wibe:
















Osternohe:



und nochmal Wibe:


----------



## Nofaith (6. Juli 2010)

SXC im Einsatz bei den RockyDays 2010


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Juli 2010)

Genießt diesen geilen Sommer!!!...in 3 Monaten wird die Uhr schon wieder umgestellt


----------



## bestmove (11. Juli 2010)

Sehr geiles Video, Axel  und der Hund ist auch klasse 
Hast du eigentlich nen Kameramann dabei oder alles mit Stativ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (11. Juli 2010)

Klasse Video. Macht so richtig Lust auf biken. 

Hab aber mein Bike diesmal icht mit in den Karpaten weil es mich letztes Jahr nicht überzeugt hatte, da muss ich der Freeride echt recht geben!! Aber nächste Woche Sonntag wieder ..


----------



## neikless (12. Juli 2010)

... sehr cool ! für mich Video der Woche ... da zeigt dir der Sir Winston mal
wo es lang geht


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Juli 2010)

Freut mich,danke...hat sich die Mühe ja gelohnt 

Nein René...leider hatte ich keinen Kameramann zur Verfügung,alles mit Stativ selber gefilmt.

LG aus OBB


----------



## Jurek (22. Juli 2010)

Hey,
Hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema Rock`n`Action mit meim Slayer SXC

















Sers


----------



## dortmund biker (23. Juli 2010)

nice.


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Juli 2010)

ganz so viel action kann ich leider nicht bieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (27. Juli 2010)

coole Strecke, noch geiler Sturtz!! Ist das Dein Hometrail?


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Juli 2010)

danke! das ist sozusagen mein erweiterter hometrail, leider nicht direkt vor der haustüre


----------



## Flow.Zero (27. Juli 2010)

gefääällt!


----------



## Dirty Rufus (29. Juli 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8011


----------



## Olly Ultimate (2. August 2010)

Mal wieder ein RMX..


----------



## neikless (2. August 2010)

sehr schön ! wo ? Kappl ist doch ein Ischgl oder ?


----------



## Olly Ultimate (2. August 2010)

Genau, Fotos wurden in Ischgl geschossen und Kappl ist das Dorf vor Ischgl.


----------



## neikless (3. August 2010)

... also sollte man mal nach ischgl kommen !?


----------



## blaubaer (3. August 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13827180"]Bloody Trail on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Cuberius (3. August 2010)

Jedes mal, wenn ich deine Bilder und Videos sehe, weiß ich, ich wohne falsch!
Richtig schöne Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (4. August 2010)

Schönes Vid Marco,die Verletzung wirst du wahrscheinlich überleben 


Ein kleines Mitbringsel,Quickie vom Urlaubs (-home-) trail:


----------



## blaubaer (4. August 2010)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Jedes mal, wenn ich deine Bilder und Videos sehe, weiß ich, ich wohne falsch!
> Richtig schöne Trails!



Danke 



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Schönes Vid Marco,die Verletzung wirst du wahrscheinlich überleben
> 
> 
> Ein kleines Mitbringsel,Quickie vom Urlaubs (-home-) trail:



auch Danke, gleichfalls, Du hast aber auch schöne wurzlige trails


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. August 2010)

falls es noch keiner gesehen hat...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZap3zUD0-8"]YouTube- âªfrist real day (Freeride slopstyle) Rocky Mounteain in HDâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## neikless (6. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNTejL2CAPk&feature=related"]YouTube- âªwade crashâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Soulbrother (6. August 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/13930235"]http://www.vimeo.com/13930235[/ame]


----------



## neikless (6. August 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10398838"]Pipeline, North Vancouver - RM Altitude 29er on Vimeo[/ame]

und fÃ¼r den Herr Souly noch mal in 26"  (neu.modischer.schnigg.schnack 29er)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo5bIsFayUE"]YouTube- âªPipeline  Trail on Fromme in North Vancovuer2010.wmvâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## bestmove (6. August 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> und sowas will cheffe her tun, wie ich mich (nicht) freue!



Hast du deine Pillen nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge bekommen?


----------



## Soulbrother (6. August 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> und für den Herr Souly noch mal in 26"  (neu.modischer.schnigg.schnack 29er)



Danke!Schade,daß man den trail nicht importieren kann...der ist ja mal sowas von Zucker 

29" ist nach wie vor fürn Bobbes


----------



## bestmove (6. August 2010)

yep, 29er ist nicht diskussionsfähig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. August 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hast du deine Pillen nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge bekommen?



ich nehme die Pillen immer in der gleichen Reihenfolge... wüsste nicht das es heute anders gewesen wäre  ... weshalb?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2010)

ich habe den Satz auch nicht verstanden.

Der Wade weiß was gut ist und fährt ein Coil Dämpfer im Slayer 
Ansonsten kann auch der Godfather das Video nicht ganz retten.


----------



## neikless (7. August 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Danke!Schade,daß man den trail nicht importieren kann...der ist ja mal sowas von Zucker



ja wirklich schade ... aber da gibt es nur eine lösung 
nächstes jahr also 2 bike kisten Alti/Rmx


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2010)

wir können doch nicht 6 Bikes mitnehmen....oder doch?


----------



## neikless (8. August 2010)

frag doch mal bei den fluggesellschaften nach 
ich verzichte auch auf sonstiges gepäck 
aber 2 bikes sollten reichen.


----------



## blaubaer (10. August 2010)

gestern Schweiz, Jura, Raimeux 1302m.ü.M.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14025189"]Raimeux on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (10. August 2010)

Cooles Video, geile Strecke, coole Freundin, viel Mühe!!
Dafür Danke!


----------



## blaubaer (10. August 2010)

Danke

aber wie kommst Du auf Freundin ? er hat zwar etwas längere haare...


----------



## Soulbrother (11. August 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> gestern Schweiz, Jura, Raimeux 1302m.ü.M.


----------



## neikless (11. August 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> 29" ist nach wie vor fÃ¼rn Bobbes





bestmove schrieb:


> yep, 29er ist nicht diskussionsfÃ¤hig!



schau dir mal an ... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBPb-Fh7oLA"]YouTube- âªWhistler in November WTBâ¬â[/nomedia] da lÃ¤sst 29er die 26er ganz schon alt aussehen 

ich bin ja auch dagegen jedem trend anchzurennen aber ein weiterer horizont tut sicher nicht weh,
das selbe sturre geknurre gab es auch seinerzeit zu themen wie federgabeln oder scheibenbremsen ...


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. August 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> aber wie kommst Du auf Freundin ? er hat zwar etwas längere haare...



Im Abspann steht doch ein Frauenname bei .. naja verstehen muss ich das nicht ... Trotzdem gutes Video und nette Strecke


----------



## blaubaer (20. August 2010)

schon wieder unterwegs gewesen





das war auch Action  
zum vorteil wenn man Swampthing`s montiert hat


----------



## argh (23. August 2010)

Aber von Nachteil, wenn das linke Pedal fehlt. Sieht zumindest so aus.


----------



## blaubaer (23. August 2010)

das pedal hat nur die gleiche farbe wie der sumpf  
hatte eh die falschen pedale montiert bei der tour


----------



## numinisflo (23. August 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


>





Wirklich ein wundervolles Bild!


----------



## el Lingo (23. August 2010)

Nur bräuchte es einen Blitz zur Aufhellung des Fahrers... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (24. August 2010)

Grade von nem kleinen Roadtrip zurück...hier schonmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.
Fotos werden morgen gesichtet

Ist leider nur aus nem Video ausgeschnitten...


----------



## Ikonoklast (24. August 2010)

krass!


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. August 2010)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> krass!




Das Video dazu is auch oben

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8488

Weitere Fotos im Album...


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (25. August 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Das Video dazu is auch oben
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8488
> 
> Weitere Fotos im Album...



Hmmmm - die Bilder sind fett ! 

Allerdings verspricht der Sprung auf dem Bild mehr als das Video dann halten kann.

Leider nicht so cool.

Wo ist denn das zweite Bild aufgenommen ?


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. August 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Hmmmm - die Bilder sind fett !
> 
> Allerdings verspricht der Sprung auf dem Bild mehr als das Video dann halten kann.
> 
> ...



Ja die Videoposition ist etwas unglücklich gewählt...bin aber warscheinlich demnächst wieder in der Gegend und dann mit vernünftigem Fotograph

Klein war das Gap aber nicht wie die Seitenansicht verrät

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/7/2/1/4/_/large/13_1282641331.jpg

Das zweite Bild ist in Tschechien entstanden...


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. August 2010)

3 wochen korsika-urlaub auf 3 minuten komprimiert:


----------



## Sw!tch (26. August 2010)

respekt,krasses gap. 
das haben die meisten deiner fotos gemeinsam,  sowie die gewichtung beweis>entertainment>style

das korsika-video macht laune. die GoPro ist einfach genial


----------



## Flame-Blade (27. August 2010)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> respekt,krasses gap.
> das haben die meisten deiner fotos gemeinsam,  sowie die gewichtung beweis>entertainment>style
> 
> das korsika-video macht laune. die GoPro ist einfach genial




Muss ich dir Recht gegeben.Aber meine Devise ist erstmal bei großen Sachen heile runter zu kommen.Später wenn es der Sprung erlaubt kann man auch an Style denken.

*hust* Bei dem großen Drop von Mr.Freeride kann ich mich auch nicht an Style erinnern zbs. 
Was nicht heißt das er das nicht kann...



Das Korsika-Video ist echt schön!


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. August 2010)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> 3 wochen korsika-urlaub auf 3 minuten komprimiert:



Verdammt schöne Landschaft und bei uns das Wetter hier!!

Cooler Style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. August 2010)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> 3 wochen korsika-urlaub auf 3 minuten komprimiert:



erinnert mich sehr an meinen Gardasee Urlaub diesen Jahres


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. August 2010)

ich finde das Video auch richtig klasse.....macht verdammt Lust auf Urlaub und Trails fahren 

Und den Rahmen klaue ich dir bald


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. August 2010)

freut mich wirklich 
den rahmen musst du schon meinen kalten fingern entreißen


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. September 2010)

haben auch mal was gebaut. Absprung ist da oben wo ich auf den ersten Bild stehe, erkennt man schlecht, da ist nen Baumstamm mit Absprung damit das gerade ist und nicht so steil





Und ohne Style bin ich auch mal runtergeplumpst...


----------



## Jendo (2. September 2010)

Schaut richtig gut aus. Jetzt noch ein paar großformatige Bilder...


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. September 2010)

draufklicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschiii (6. September 2010)

Gestern in Winterberg. Rahmen (2006er in L mit DHX 5.0) steht zum Verkauf.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. September 2010)

cool (das Bild)
nicht cool das du es verkaufst........naja hätte es nicht ein 2007er sein können


----------



## Flame-Blade (18. September 2010)

Hach ein RMX wäre echt nochmal ein Traumrad.Aber wird wohl nächstes Jahr auf ein Canfield hinauslaufen.


Was neues kleines aus dem Deister...

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/160418/


----------



## numinisflo (19. September 2010)

Schönes Video. Der Deister wird mir immer sympathischer...


----------



## dortmund biker (19. September 2010)

slayer sxc, mini-downhillrad!


----------



## numinisflo (19. September 2010)

Immer schön verrückt schauen!


----------



## hugolost (19. September 2010)

Bombentrichter herunter.


----------



## Hoschiii (20. September 2010)

Wie geil. Das ist 500 Meter von mir zuhause entfernt . Aber du musst (von oben gesehen) weiter rechts anfahren.


----------



## hugolost (20. September 2010)

Das passte so. man sieht immer mehr und mehr Spuren darunter.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. September 2010)

Hallo,

nach dem ersten Slayer- Treffen 2010 im Pfälzerwald besteht wohl großes Interesse an einer Wiederholung in 2011.
Ich denke, wir es dann einfach nur *Rocky Mountain- Treffen 2011 *nennen.
So fühlt sich keiner ausgegrenzt.
Einen Termin gibt es noch nicht, kommt aber rechtzeitig.

Wer also Interesse hat, bitte PM.
Ihr werdet dann in den Verteiler aufgenommen.

Ride fine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (22. September 2010)

Slayer SS in Action ... was für ein Spaß


----------



## Jurek (22. September 2010)

Jurek schrieb:


>



LIVIGNO + ROCKY MOUNTAIN = YEAH BABY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Livigno rules


----------



## numinisflo (23. September 2010)

Was ist denn das gelbe Ding? Ein Luftkissen zum reinspringen oder was?


----------



## Fabeymer (23. September 2010)

Korrekt.


----------



## Jendo (23. September 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Was ist denn das gelbe Ding? Ein Luftkissen zum reinspringen oder was?



Ne, das ist Beton


----------



## bestmove (23. September 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Was ist denn das gelbe Ding? Ein Luftkissen zum reinspringen oder was?


Jep, und einfach nur GEIL


----------



## neikless (24. September 2010)

ja sieht spassig aus , was passiert da auf dem letzten bild ? absturz ?


----------



## Jendo (24. September 2010)

nosedive 360


----------



## bestmove (24. September 2010)

Gut erkannt, der ging in die Hose ... besser gesagt ins Kissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (24. September 2010)

sehr geile Sache...da kann man sich als alter Sack mal richtig austoben ohne ständig den Job im Hinterkopf haben zu müssen!

Da muß ich auch irgendwann noch hin!


----------



## neikless (24. September 2010)

nach livigno würde ich auch gern wieder - rocky treffen 2011 ?


----------



## bestmove (25. September 2010)

Alles eine Frage des Termins ... aber grundsätzlich wäre ich dabei


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. September 2010)

mal wieder was von mir...zur abwechslung hab ich die gopro die letzten 4 tage im gasteinertal mal nur für fotos verwendet:






der Ankogel im Hintergrund...












mein bruder muss sich noch an's neue radl (BMC supertrail, ein seeehr feines gerät...) gewöhnen:
















































"tree dodging"


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. September 2010)

doppelpost, sorry...


----------



## blaubaer (27. September 2010)

von gestern 









mal schnell in einen Sekundenschlaf gefallen 





danach andere Linienwahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edmonton (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi
Hier ein paar Bilder von heute. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. 











Auf den Bilder kommt das garnicht so rüber.

Gruß


----------



## Ben-Der (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi leute, 

hier mal mein Flatline in Action. 














Gruß Ben

Und wems gefällt, immer schön "gefällt mir" klicken..... Danke


----------



## Ikonoklast (19. Oktober 2010)

sehr gut!


----------



## Sw!tch (20. Oktober 2010)

yeah


----------



## Sw!tch (23. Oktober 2010)

eins noch aus 2009


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Oktober 2010)

...damit der montag nicht ganz so trist beginnt, hier was buntes vom wochenende aus graz - natürlich mit dem SXC (ein votec VSX hat sich allerdings auch ins video geschummelt):


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Oktober 2010)

sehr schick!
mach weiter so.............


----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2010)

Gefällt mir! Toll gemacht mit den ganzen Kameraeinstellungen....


----------



## crazydriver (25. Oktober 2010)

eine foto from spain
manzaneda bike park


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Oktober 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> sehr schick!
> mach weiter so.............



mach ich sicher 



[email protected] schrieb:


> Gefällt mir! Toll gemacht mit den ganzen Kameraeinstellungen....



danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (26. Oktober 2010)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ...damit der montag nicht ganz so trist beginnt, hier was buntes vom wochenende aus graz - natürlich mit dem SXC (ein votec VSX hat sich allerdings auch ins video geschummelt):



Verdammt cooles Video und Strecke!!


----------



## bedampft (14. November 2010)

Vom letzten Wochenende.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. November 2010)

beim durchstöbern wieder gefunden.

Hier muss mal wieder gute alte RMX Action rein 

Haltet durch bis zum Frühling


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. November 2010)

Bischofsmais?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. November 2010)

joho, fast ganz oben am DH


----------



## RattleHead (24. November 2010)

auch bisschofsmais auf RMX!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2010)

bedampft schrieb:


> Vom letzten Wochenende.



Wer hat dir den verbogenen Rahmen verkauft?


----------



## bedampft (25. November 2010)

Der gleiche der mir die Unwucht in die Laufräder geschlagen hat


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. November 2010)

Eindeutiger Garantiefall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (30. Januar 2011)

keine Rocky`s unterwegs im moment ? 

hab heute mal altes Filmmaterial vom Aug.2010 verarbeitet, da im moment noch nicht biken ist bei mir

[ame="http://vimeo.com/19350563"]Belchen - Gugger Aug. 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## njoerd (30. Januar 2011)

doch  aber will nicht jede GoPro HD Hero Testvideo hier hochladen


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. Januar 2011)

...von mir gibt's momentan sowieso nur action auf 2 brettln bzw einen [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tKEJNq58no"]YouTube        - Teaser Trailer - Sportgastein, GoPro HD Hero, Tiefschnee[/nomedia] für mein nächstes skivideo-projekt 
aber der nächste korsika-urlaub kommt bestimmt...


----------



## Flame-Blade (30. Januar 2011)

Doch,Rockys sind unterwegs.Wären noch mehr schöne entstanden wenn ich mir nicht 2 Finger kaputt gemacht hätte auf dem Eis.


----------



## MrFaker (1. Februar 2011)

flame blade tolle bilder


----------



## Flame-Blade (2. Februar 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> flame blade tolle bilder



Danke...

Mir ist aufgefallen das die Bäume bei den Gap-Fotos von unten einfach mal ein perfektes Ahornblatt ergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (2. Februar 2011)

haha, ja beim letzten besonders deutlich zu erkennen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Februar 2011)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ...von mir gibt's momentan sowieso nur action auf 2 brettln



wunderschöner powder!


----------



## numinisflo (3. Februar 2011)

Starke Bilder flame-blade! TOP!


----------



## Edmonton (20. Februar 2011)

Hi
Hier ein Foto von vor zwei Wochen. An dem Tag ging es richtig gut. 




Das Foto verfäscht, es ist alles viel steiler. Die Landung ist gut, kein harter Einschlag.


----------



## Sw!tch (6. März 2011)

Nochmal durchstöbert und was aus Whistler09 ausgegraben


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. März 2011)

auf den ersten Blick denke ich an Vanderham 

oh ja das war geil!
Ha, ich wollte dir ja noch antworten!


----------



## Sw!tch (6. März 2011)

danke


----------



## neikless (7. März 2011)

phat!


----------



## mohrstefan (7. März 2011)

Ah


----------



## Soulbrother (7. März 2011)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Nochmal durchstöbert und was aus Whistler09 ausgegraben




Achja...schee wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (8. März 2011)

Danke Jungs!
Ja, das waren so mit die besten 2 Wochen


----------



## el Lingo (21. März 2011)

Hier mal 3 Bilder von gestern auf den Deister-Trails (Barbie-Grab). Bin wieder auf dem Switch unterwegs und es geht verdammt gut!


----------



## bestmove (21. März 2011)

Feine Pics  Was ist mit deinem neues SS?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2011)

Das waren noch Räder

G.


----------



## el Lingo (22. März 2011)

Das SS ist recht rasch wieder verkauft, war aber ein super Bike.


----------



## [email protected] (22. März 2011)

Warum? War das SS dann doch zu identisch vom Einsatzzweck wie das Switch? Oder hats nen anderen Grund?


----------



## el Lingo (22. März 2011)

Nee, das war einfach so, keine triftigen Gründe.


----------



## SchrottRox (24. März 2011)

War das wieder ein Wetterchen heute! Und ich durfte Zuhause bleiben 

Das habe ich natürlich sofort für eine Tour bei uns im schönen Jagsttal genutzt  Die wahnsinns Aktion ist dabei allerdings nicht gewesen, aber ich hab mir Mühe gegeben trotzdem ein paar nette Pics zu schießen.
(was ja alleine auch nicht immer so einfach ist...)

















...und das Slayer fasziniert mich jedesmal aufs neue


----------



## mohrstefan (24. März 2011)

Besorg dier eine 950KS R )
Dem geht viel besser !!
Top Top Bilder )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (24. März 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Besorg dier eine 950KS R )
> Dem geht viel besser !!
> Top Top Bilder )



Danke 

Ja, die KS ist mittlerweile echt gut. Am Slayer ist eine Maverick Speedball, die macht ein bisschen mehr Pflegeaufwand - und der Verstellbereich ist halt auch recht mager...aber besser wie nix


----------



## Homegrown (25. März 2011)

So auch mal wieder ein Bild von mir letzte Saison mitm RMX danach kommt was neues...


----------



## el Lingo (28. März 2011)

Und noch eins vom letzten Wochenende mit dem Niko:



Der Hip-Jump ist einfach klasse...


----------



## Sw!tch (29. März 2011)




----------



## Soulbrother (29. März 2011)

Schöne Bilder!  ...es geht endlich wieder los


----------



## hugolost (31. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (31. März 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SRx1x7rPwM&feature=player_embedded#at=52http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SRx1x7rPwM&feature=player_embedded#at=52


----------



## SchrottRox (31. März 2011)




----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. April 2011)

Heute hatten wir endlich mal wieder ein kleines Photoshooting auf unseren heimischen Trails.

....verdammt ist das Slayer 2011 ein geiler Rahmen! Ich kann mich kaum noch beruhigen


----------



## Flame-Blade (2. April 2011)

Hier nochmal ein Foto von dem Hipjump den El Lingo schon gepostet hatte 







Es wird wieder schön langsam


----------



## SchrottRox (2. April 2011)

Wow, geile Aktion 

Mein kleines durfte heute auch mal in den Park:






...o.k. - sieht bei mir ein bissl sehr verkrampft aus


----------



## el Lingo (2. April 2011)

Fabian, wo ist das zweite aufgenommen?


----------



## njoerd (3. April 2011)

das ist doch ein paar sprünge nach dem hip jump oder? nach dem anlieger?


----------



## Cuberius (3. April 2011)

Echt schöne Bilder!


----------



## blaubaer (3. April 2011)

stillstehende Action





das am mast stehende ist @dantist`s Uzzi


----------



## Flame-Blade (4. April 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Fabian, wo ist das zweite aufgenommen?



Auch auf dem Barbie-Grab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (4. April 2011)

Ja, nach Njoerds Kommentar war mir dann auch klar, wo das ist. Linksanlieger und dann direkt danach der Sprung mit der Drehung nach rechts...


----------



## Sw!tch (4. April 2011)

Niko, schreib mal Bikeaction an! Die suchen doch bestimmt Ersatz für...wie war sein Name?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. April 2011)

mr. coolman


----------



## njoerd (9. April 2011)




----------



## el Lingo (9. April 2011)

Farnweg?


----------



## Flame-Blade (9. April 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Farnweg?



Nein,Rakete


----------



## el Lingo (9. April 2011)

Verdammt, die kenne ich noch nicht. Dafür war ich letztes Wochenende auf dem Satteliten Trail.


----------



## Flame-Blade (9. April 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Verdammt, die kenne ich noch nicht. Dafür war ich letztes Wochenende auf dem Satteliten Trail.



Du schwärmst immer vom Deister und kennst die mit Abstand besten Trails nicht 

Ich fahre nur noch zu 10% auf der Wennigser Seite...

Unsern guten alten Step Up am Teerweg haben wir heute ein wenig männlicher gestaltet...


----------



## el Lingo (10. April 2011)

Sieht wohl so aus, aber das wird geändert. Der Step-up sieht mehr als gut aus, auch auf der Rakete?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2011)

mal 2 Slayer in artgerechter Haltung: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzlAbk7ih7Q"]YouTube        - Eggis on Slayers[/nomedia]

Beim nächsten Mal mit Helmhalter, der wackelt nicht so.


----------



## SchrottRox (14. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> mal 2 Slayer in artgerechter Haltung: YouTube        - Eggis on Slayers
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal mit Helmhalter, der wackelt nicht so.



Wenn es wieder mal jemandem langweilig ist und er ne viertel Stunde übrig hat, dann hilft vielleicht mein neuestes Filmchen zur Überbrückung:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12936/h

Ist mit der ContourHD aufgenommen. Kamera war am Lenker und der Sattelstütze befestigt. Meinem Slayer ist bei 4:10 übrigens nichts passiert 
Das Einkorn ist ein "Berg" bei Schwäbisch Hall - da wo wir die Weizenkaltschale zu uns nehmen  Die Tour hat ca. 52 km und 900 hm und das Highlight sind natürlich das Einkorn selbst und der Bühlertalwanderweg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. April 2011)

Man muss "Rocky Mountain" und "Rock´n Action" jetzt auch mal anders sehen.

Also er hat zwar kein Rocky Mountain aber er ist in den Rocky Mountains 

Was der Sw!tch da in Whistler treibt ist schon wieder der Oberknaller 
Das muss einfach hier rein!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22643086"]Whistler Peak Waterfall on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Flame-Blade (22. April 2011)

Nice!


----------



## mohrstefan (22. April 2011)

**** 
Ohh.. sagen darf man es,schreiben nicht


----------



## Sw!tch (23. April 2011)

Ey du sssack...danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (24. April 2011)

Das erste Mal wieder "richtig" fahren dürfen nach Schlüsselbein-Op: 







Cheers!


----------



## Nasum (29. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5uNRddhFlc"]YouTube        - Bikepark Winterberg Road Gap 2011[/nomedia]


RM Switch im Bikepark Winterberg...mein erstes mal dort und es war klasse.


----------



## blaubaer (14. Mai 2011)

Kurze Sonnenschein Feierabendrunde, mit dem Slayer, bevor das Regenwochenende kam 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23722243"]Feierabend Runde - Hochjming on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Mai 2011)

geht nicht


----------



## Jurek (22. Mai 2011)

Mal ein kurzes video von mir. das meiste ist von mir auf meinem sxc gefahren. ein paar stellen fahr ich auch mit dem dirtbike von meinem großen bro. mein kleiner bruder ist auch mal zu sehen. n paar freunde sind auch noch drauf.... na gut. aber alles ist in mindelheim... wo man uns jetzt uns unsere kleinen trails gesperrt hat..... 
ich hoffe einfach, dass es euch taugt.
verbesserungsvorschläge sind willkommen !!!!!!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/24074107"]http://vimeo.com/24074107[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Mai 2011)

sehr schön gemacht. Die Anfangsszene ist sehr sehr geil.
Nur würde ich auf keinen Fall Lieder verwenden die schon in großen Bikefilmen vorkamen.


----------



## RattleHead (23. Mai 2011)

@jurek Cool Vid!


----------



## Jurek (23. Mai 2011)

DankeDanke



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Nur würde ich auf keinen Fall Lieder verwenden die schon in großen Bikefilmen vorkamen.




Okayy, dann nehm ich das nächste mal andere Lieder. ich dacht nur das es passt und einfach genial ist. aber wenns eher negativ auffällt, hör ich auf deinen rat


----------



## dortmund biker (31. Mai 2011)

Jurek schrieb:


> DankeDanke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man vergleicht halt unbewusst dein video mit dem was man schon zu dem lied kennt - so gehts mir jedenfalls. und gegen seasons kommen wir alle nicht an.


----------



## SchrottRox (7. Juni 2011)

Auch ich habe ein kleines Filmchen zusammengeschnippelt 

...war letzte Woche spontan mal wieder am Mt. Grappa und habe dem kleinen Rocky zum ersten Mal die schönen Berge Norditaliens gezeigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (7. Juni 2011)




----------



## Dome_2001 (7. Juni 2011)

Gefällt!!


----------



## RMB-Rider (8. Juni 2011)

Jepp!
Das Bild ist recht gut gelungen!


----------



## Pecoloco (8. Juni 2011)

Da die eigentliche Action schon im anderen Thema ist, hier noch eine kleine:


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Juni 2011)

Ich mags einfach .. 


Alleine Videos drehen ist echt stressig! Daher nur so kurz


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juni 2011)

da steigt der Peco gleich mit 120 ins Rocky Forum ein


----------



## Pecoloco (10. Juni 2011)

Logo


----------



## Dome_2001 (12. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Juni 2011)

mal ne andere "Action" vonem Rocky 























Alpe d'Huez vor einer Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (19. Juni 2011)

Mit offenem Helm. Unverantwortlicher Rowdie....

Teil der Megaavalanche auch gefahrn?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Juni 2011)

mehr als umkippen beinem Schnitt von 13 km/h kann man nicht  nee leider keine Zeit mehr gehabt da das nurn kurzer Trip war.


----------



## Edmonton (26. Juni 2011)

Hier mal andere Action. (Flowtrail Stromberg)


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Juni 2011)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Alpe d'Huez vor einer Woche.



endlich mal ne "ACTION"  ohne Integralhelm


----------



## derschotte (28. Juni 2011)

Streetsession Stuttgart 2003 (müsste die gleiche gewesen sein, nach der ich in der Bildzeitung auf Seite 3 landete  )


----------



## MrFaker (2. Juli 2011)

kein wunder, dass du eine neue schwinge suchst, das tut ja meinen knochen weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (5. Juli 2011)

nen Jahr später bei der Session hab ich das Teil ebenfalls auf einem Rm7 komplett geflattet. Da hält die Schwinge immer noch.


----------



## A_N_D_Y (11. Juli 2011)




----------



## Giuliano.B (12. Juli 2011)

Letzte Woche als ich nach ´nem dreiviertel Jahr zum zweiten mal wieder aufm DH gesessen hab. Komm aber wieder schnell und gut rein und fühle mich wohl auf dem Rad. Ist halt ein Rocky 
















Und hier mal ein Kollesch von mir.


----------



## Edmonton (12. Juli 2011)

@Giuliano.B
Super Fotos. 
Dein Kollesch gibt ganz schön Gas.


----------



## Giuliano.B (12. Juli 2011)

Thx. Der fährt auch German IXS DH Cup Lizensklasse. So bissl mein Mentor


----------



## GM210 (12. Juli 2011)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> nen Jahr später bei der Session hab ich das Teil ebenfalls auf einem Rm7 komplett geflattet. Da hält die Schwinge immer noch.



Bei Deinem Gewicht auch kein Wunder! Ich würde Dich auf so 65kg schätzen?
Kommt das hin?


----------



## Ikonoklast (13. Juli 2011)

65kg bei 192 wären dann doch zu hart!


----------



## GM210 (13. Juli 2011)

Das stimmt wohl . Dann würdest Du bei 1cm weniger Körpergröße satte 28kg weniger wiegen als ich. Eher unwahrscheinlich. War ja nicht fies gemeint. Ich hatte Dich nur im ibc-roadtrip video gesehen und musste daran denken, dass so ein Leichtgewicht selbstverständlich den Hinterbau nicht so einfach klein kriegt.


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Juli 2011)

Hiwenn nicht hier !!!
habe noch zwei SCHALTAUGEN über,für en SXC/New Slayer,Switch passend
eins in blau
eins in silber,Made in Canada,CNC
15 Inkl. PM an mich 

VERKAUFT


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Juli 2011)

Heute in Beerfelden gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (24. Juli 2011)

A_N_D_Y schrieb:


>



Schönes Bild! In welchem Park warst du da unterwegs?


----------



## A_N_D_Y (28. Juli 2011)

@Fabeymer: 

dankschön!
des war in hinterglemm am schattberg(hacklbergtrail).


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Juli 2011)

Interessant, so sieht es da also aus, wenn es trocken ist bzw. nicht regnet. 
War vergangenes Wochenende auch in Saalbach unterwegs, frag lieber nicht nach dem Wetter. 
Spaß hat es aber trotzdem gemacht und eine extrem steile Lernkurve gab es noch dazu. 

Würde mich trotzdem freuen, wenn das nächste Mal wieder schönes Wetter ist...war jetzt zum zweiten Mal in der Gegend und nach dem Gesetz der Serie wäre jetzt wieder Sonne an der Reihe.


----------



## Hoschiii (16. August 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (16. August 2011)

@hoschiii: Tolles Pic und toller Avatar


----------



## Giuliano.B (19. August 2011)

Mal was aus Beerfelden


----------



## [email protected] (21. August 2011)

La Roots im Lac Blanc Park:


----------



## mohrstefan (21. August 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SvcV173Xy8"]Flowtrail Stromberg      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Ist ein top trail


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2011)

Bist du das auf deinem Rocky?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. August 2011)

sehr schöne Bilder hier 

mal etwas andere Action Bilder 
Von diesem Wochenende beim 24h Rennen am Nürburgring.

Erste Wechsel von mir und meinem Bruder




Nach der ersten Runde  Bis zur Nacht war noch alles super!


----------



## motleycrew-jh (24. August 2011)

Wie gefällt euch  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/960861 
das Bild ? 

Würd mich über eure Votes freuen


----------



## Maddes_W (24. August 2011)

wie arm ist das denn?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. August 2011)

das ist ja gar kein Rocky Mountain!
Aber die Farben und die Schärfe ist sehr schön geworden.


----------



## gobo (25. August 2011)

mach ich auch mal mit!

mr.freeride:
hätteste mal was gesagt dann ich dich eingeladen und wir hätten den bikepark ferme libert gerockt hier in malmedy/belgien!!!
warst in meiner nähe!


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. August 2011)

slayer SXC in action im salzburger land:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (28. August 2011)

Sehr schönes Video. War sicherlich aufwendig. Hinlaufen, Kammera aufbauen, zum Bike, runterfahren, anhalten Kamera holen und dann wieder von vorne!

Nette Strecke!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2011)

Habe auch noch ein Filmchen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx-7dgEJuqQ"]Eggis on Slayers 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## [email protected] (28. August 2011)

Nicht von mir, habs gerade gefunden: [ame="http://vimeo.com/28197486"]Rocky Mountain Slayer on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe auch noch ein Filmchen: Eggis on Slayers 2      - YouTube



Ja die Abfahrt die ist wirklich goil!!

Wo ist denn die? Bei uns im Revier? Wenn ja sollten wir uns mal treffen


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2011)

Ich hatte doch vor länger mal nachgefragt, wer Lust und Zeit auf ein gemeinsames Treffen hat?
Letztes Jahr ist ein kleines Slayertreffen zustande gekommen.
Soll im Sptember wiederholt werden, im Pfälzerwald.

Dann lernst du die Abfahrt kennen.
Ist der Zieleinlauf quasi.

Ansonsten gibt es den GANZEN Tag solche Abfahrten, versprochen.

Bei Interesse PM.............


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. August 2011)

Ah, okay, die Strecke sieht auf jedenfall nett aus. 

Muss mal schauen ob ich dieses Jahr schon mich für ein paar Tage verziehen kann. Hab Nachwuchs bekommen und daher muss ich schauen wie meine Frau reagiert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2011)

Geplant ist ein Freitag- Samstag- Sonntag Nähe Landau.
Alten Termin im August musste ich leider verschieben.

Soll aber im September noch stattfinden.
Ich tüfftel noch an einem Termin so in der Monatsmitte.

Unterkunft besorgt sich jeder selbst, ich bin behilflich.
Manch kommen auch nur  ein oder zwei Tage.

Die Teilnehmer vom letzten Jahr waren begeistert und kommen wieder.

Gib mir eine Mailadresse und du kommst in den Verteiler.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. August 2011)

Hey, sehr schöne Trails!

Bikepark Braunlage an meinem lieblings Felsen mal wieder mit dem RMX 
Leider hatten wir nur ein Handy an dem Tag dabei.


----------



## [email protected] (29. August 2011)

Na, das nenn ich mal artgerecht!


----------



## SchrottRox (31. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe auch noch ein Filmchen: Eggis on Slayers 2      - YouTube



Wow - ihr lasst ja ganz schön krachen in euren Wäldern 

Hab noch was langsameres von vor ein paar Tagen, leider nur ein  Rocky:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (3. September 2011)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> slayer SXC in action im salzburger land:




Sehr schön gemachtes Video mal wieder 


Von mir gibts auch mal was bewegtes Material...das letze für die nähere Zukunft

Sunny Days in PDS

edit: Wie zum Teufel kriegt man mpora Videos eingebettet?!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Wow - ihr lasst ja ganz schön krachen in euren Wäldern
> ....



Das Slayer lässt es immer so krachen, nicht ich.
Ich sitze nur drauf und halte mich fest..............


----------



## Der Toni (4. September 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> ...Von mir gibts auch mal was bewegtes Material...das letze für die nähere Zukunft
> 
> Sunny Days in PDS



Sehr schön.


----------



## Arthur27 (4. September 2011)

@ Flame-Blade:

Sehr geiles Video   
In einigen Szenen könnte die GoPro etwas höher positioniert sein damit man mehr vom Trail sieht, aber ansonsten wirlich top. 

Hast dich beim letzen Sturz verletzt ? Schon die Flugphase sah heikel aus ...


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. September 2011)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> slayer SXC in action im salzburger land:




...dazu noch ein paar fotos:


















und was bisserl finstereres:


----------



## Flame-Blade (4. September 2011)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> @ Flame-Blade:
> 
> Sehr geiles Video
> In einigen Szenen könnte die GoPro etwas höher positioniert sein damit man mehr vom Trail sieht, aber ansonsten wirlich top.
> ...



Das kommt auch immer ganz auf die Position auf dem Rad an...aber ein bisschen höher wäre manchmal besser gewesen,das Stimmt 

Leider ja...Schulter war wieder draussen


----------



## neikless (9. September 2011)




----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. September 2011)

die junge dame ist ja auch mal wieder unterwegs


----------



## mohrstefan (10. September 2011)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> die junge dame ist ja auch mal wieder unterwegs


finde ich auchklasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (11. September 2011)

Klasse!

...vor allen das erste Bild Auch wenn es unter erschwerten Belichtungsverhälnissen gemacht wurde - der Bildausschnitt ist sensationell


----------



## hugolost (17. September 2011)

Ich auf meinem Slayer


----------



## gobo (17. September 2011)

wo ist kothen??


----------



## hugolost (17. September 2011)

In Wuppertal eine DH/FR strecke mitten in der stadt. 1300m/120hm


----------



## Astaroth (20. September 2011)

Erste Versuche mit dem Slayer


----------



## hugolost (24. September 2011)

Lite Action:



Mehr kommen noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (24. September 2011)

Ohh,ich bin gespannt


----------



## hugolost (24. September 2011)

Blick nach vorne (am besten in HD anschauen)

Blick nach hinten lädt gerade hoch


----------



## mohrstefan (24. September 2011)

hugolost schrieb:


> Blick nach vorne (am besten in HD anschauen)
> 
> Blick nach hinten lädt gerade hoch


 Das ist der Perfekte  Elment Trail


----------



## hugolost (24. September 2011)

Wenn man die Sprünge auslässt ist es sehr Flowig.

edit:  

Blick nach hinten


----------



## hugolost (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich und mein Slayer


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Oktober 2011)

da haste aber einige SCHÖHHHNE sachen,die ich selbst;Biken würde;AUSGELASSEN
befriedigend 
Musik wäher nicht schlecht Lallll Lall Lall Lal


----------



## hugolost (16. Oktober 2011)

Bringt bei der Bullet nix. Man hört nur den Wind rauschen die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Ikonoklast (18. Oktober 2011)

kleiner Sprung auf unserer neuen Dh Strecke


----------



## na!To (21. Oktober 2011)

Vom vergangenen Samstag:


----------



## spatzel (21. Oktober 2011)

......und vergiß bitte nicht deinen Fahrfehler einzugestehen......jaja,der Gejagte......Spaß hets gmacht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (22. Oktober 2011)

Die Spitzkehre kam halt einfach zuschnell auf uns/mich zu


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön!
Ist es denn auch sonst gut gelaufen für euch?


----------



## spatzel (23. Oktober 2011)

Yep,hat Spaß gemacht!Bis auf das unfreiwillige Über-den-Lenker-stürzen von na!To(und das bergauf!aufgrund eines plötzlich in das Laufrad springenden Astes)und die verdammten kalten Duschen in der Halle wars ne gelungene Ausfahrt.Aber die Fahrtechnik mancher Mitfahrer ließ dann doch manchmal zu wünschen übrig,was dann zu Staus mitten im Wald führte.....nächstes Jahr fahren wir doch etwas zügiger los


----------



## spatzel (23. Oktober 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Die Spitzkehre kam halt einfach zuschnell auf uns/mich zu



......und die ist uns einfach so PLÖTZLICH vors Rad gesprungen......


----------



## na!To (24. Oktober 2011)

Ey, das kleine, weiße Schild mit Pfeil schwebte knapp 20cm über dem Boden, das darf und kann man gerne mal übersehen. Vorallem wenn man so nen Niner Fahrer im Nacken hat


----------



## spatzel (30. Oktober 2011)

.........tja, die GT-Rocky Mountain-Niner Fahrer rocken halt.....


----------



## hugolost (31. Oktober 2011)

Mit meinem Slayer mal wieder in Winterberg gewesen


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Oktober 2011)

War auch da,aber !!!
binn nur Trail gefahren)


----------



## Flame-Blade (1. November 2011)

So,vorraussichtlich die letze Rocky Action von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2011)

Warum....nicht drübergekommen? 


G.


----------



## Flame-Blade (1. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warum....nicht drübergekommen?
> 
> 
> G.



Nein,heute stand die erste Probefahrt mit meinem neuen Schätzchen an.Der Rocky Rahmen liegt in der Ecke


----------



## mohrstefan (1. November 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> So,vorraussichtlich die letze Rocky Action von mir


PDS 
und schön Trocken


----------



## Flame-Blade (1. November 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> PDS
> und schön Trocken



Mit dem Wetter hatten wir Glück.Ein paar Teile waren aber immer noch todesschlammig.Hier nochmal das passende Video dazu inkl. äusserst unrühmlichem Ende


----------



## mohrstefan (1. November 2011)

Geiles Video
Kann ich alles nachvollziehen


----------



## blaubaer (11. November 2011)

wiedermal die etwas andere Rock`n Action von mir

Nightride mit dem Altitude 





und einmal das Slayer, auf der Suche nach der Sonne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (11. November 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wiedermal die etwas andere Rock`n Action von mir



Das gefällt


----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2011)

@Blaubaer: Das hat zwar keine Action, rockt dafür aber um so mehr...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. November 2011)

Heute haben wir auch mal wieder Bilder gemacht.


----------



## hugolost (20. November 2011)

Wozu brauchst du dann noch das RMX?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (20. November 2011)

für die großen sachen, natürlich


----------



## mohrstefan (20. November 2011)

alex m. schrieb:


> für die großen sachen, natürlich


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. November 2011)

joa, und um sicherer und schneller DH und FR Strecken zu fahren.
Das Slayer macht solche Sprünge schon sehr gut mit. Trotzdem ist der Unterschied zum richtigen Big Bike immer noch ganz schön groß.
Größere Drops und Gaps werde ich mit dem Slayer auch nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Sw!tch (26. November 2011)

njoa


----------



## hugolost (26. November 2011)

Hab hier auch was vom local Track:


----------



## fatcrobat (27. November 2011)

Hier mal Action mit meinem Rocky 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/230062/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. November 2011)

Cooles Video und ein sehr geiler Wald!


----------



## fatcrobat (28. November 2011)

Und vor allem vom Forst uneinsichtig


----------



## Dome_2001 (29. November 2011)

Netter Track ...


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2011)

Action muss sich heute gedacht werden, aber nach Blitzeis heute Nacht war es nicht fahrbar. Leider!!!


----------



## blaubaer (6. Januar 2012)

nightride von m.antonini auf Flickr


----------



## gobo (7. Januar 2012)

auf der dh in winterberg mit meinem guten alten slayser ss,ich hätte das teil nie abgeben dürfen!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Januar 2012)

Beide Bilder sind sehr schön!

Ja gobo, hinterher ist man immer schlauer! Bekackt!
Der Bruder meiner Freundin hat auch ein SS. Das fährt sich echt sehr geil.


----------



## gobo (7. Januar 2012)

ja mr.freeride streu noch salz in die wunde


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (4. Februar 2012)

zu kalt, mind. -10°, um gross Action zu machen 




r


----------



## SchrottRox (11. Februar 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> zu kalt, mind. -10°, um gross Action zu machen



Brrrrrr, genau!
3´n´halb Stunden hab ich heute ausgehalten...dann hätte ich mich am liebsten "retten" lassen   So ne fette Tour bei diesen Temperaturen is au nix 
Aber wenigstens liegt bei uns kaum Schnee:


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Februar 2012)

Slayer time


----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/244661/


----------



## blaubaer (2. März 2012)

StarLightExpress...


----------



## gobo (3. März 2012)

blaubaer,schönes pic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (3. März 2012)

gobo schrieb:


> blaubaer,schönes pic



Dem schließ ich mich an. Erinnert mich irgendwie an einen Sommerabend und Grillduft liegt in der Luft...


----------



## Soulbrother (10. März 2012)

Juhuuu...endlich wieder schön Trailbiken


----------



## mohrstefan (10. März 2012)

Der Hund und BOSSHOSS----hiiihaa---


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2012)

geiles Video!
Auf dem Trail mit Blindenhund......, geil!


----------



## blaubaer (11. März 2012)

video macht llust auf biken...


----------



## Sw!tch (11. März 2012)




----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. März 2012)

schönes Video Axel....macht das Knie schon wieder gut mit?

@Sw!tch
njoaa..alter Styler


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2012)

@Sw!tch: Das hättest du uns auch ohne Wasserzeichen gönnen können


----------



## Sw!tch (11. März 2012)

sag das dem mr. freeride


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. März 2012)

Ach ja, Bekackt! Ich sollte ja noch was machen. Das ist aber verdammt schwer die weg zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2012)

OK, wegzaubern muss nicht sein. Ich dachte du hättest sie auf das Original draufgemacht


----------



## Sw!tch (13. März 2012)

haha, nein, so eingebildet bin ich dann doch nicht 

niko, ist inzwischen also fertig oder wie?


----------



## numinisflo (13. März 2012)

Schönes Bild, trotz des Wasserzeichens.

Ich freu mich auch schon auf Whistler dieses Jahr.


----------



## Sw!tch (14. März 2012)

Danke! Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen........


----------



## Soulbrother (18. März 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ...macht das Knie schon wieder gut mit?



Bin soweit ganz zufrieden ... unserem alljährlichen ersten Frühjahrstreffen (wie gehabt) dürfte nix im Weg stehen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. März 2012)

Mir wohl schon so wie es aussieht


----------



## [email protected] (21. März 2012)




----------



## blaubaer (21. März 2012)




----------



## Daniel12 (21. März 2012)

wasn geiles Bild!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (21. März 2012)

irgendwie hmmm nicht wirklich,so perfekt,man weis nicht so recht !?
aber schon umwerfend-wo ist das ??


----------



## [email protected] (22. März 2012)

Gardasee.
Die Action find ich jetzt auch nicht sooo top, aber das Bild hat was...

Krass auch, der Kerl hat das Bike in den Hosen auch hochgeschleppt.


----------



## Nasum (22. März 2012)

Tolles Bild Kommt ein wenig Surreal rüber.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. März 2012)

Ja, seine Blitzposition macht es ein wenig surreal.

.......aber, leider Geil


----------



## bestmove (22. März 2012)

Blau-Weißes Switch Canuck  gabs da nicht nur 3 Stück von, mit der Lackierung?!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. März 2012)

Na, waren blau/weiß nicht die Testbikes im Kleinwalzertal?
RMX und Element gabs auch, aber ich glaube mehr als 3 mal.
Hier geisterte mal ein Bild von den Bikes rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (22. März 2012)

wie 3 mal,macht mich net fertig!


----------



## neikless (22. März 2012)

bild ist für meinen geschmack zu künstlich !


----------



## SchrottRox (22. März 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> bild ist für meinen geschmack zu künstlich !



Fast wie dieses hier:


----------



## Daniel12 (22. März 2012)

aber da reisst es der Typ wieder raus!


----------



## bestmove (22. März 2012)

gobo schrieb:


> wie 3 mal,macht mich net fertig!



Mir war so ... anlässlich einer Messe. Ich glaube User "iNSANE!" oder "bike-it-easy" könnten mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## gobo (23. März 2012)

ja das wäre ne feine sache da etwas mehr zu erfahren.


----------



## SchrottRox (25. März 2012)

Wenig Action, aber trotzdem ein paar nette Bilder von der heutigen Runde. Was für ein Traum-Radeltag


----------



## numinisflo (27. März 2012)

Schön. Wo bist du denn gefahren?


----------



## SchrottRox (30. März 2012)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Schön. Wo bist du denn gefahren?



Du, das war bei mir vor der Haustüre:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.61270.html


----------



## hugolost (1. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (4. April 2012)

Und wieder etwas action, diesmal von gestern (den Urlaub muß man ja nutzen)


----------



## kearny (7. April 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/20196


ist schon bißchen her.... war mit meinem alten switch..... leider scheiß handy qualität....


----------



## fatcrobat (12. April 2012)

Schick vor allem für deutsche Verhältnisse


----------



## blaubaer (27. April 2012)

mit einem 2012 Element kann man es auch schön krachen lassen... 

 [ame="http://vimeo.com/40560345"]Simmons and Vanderham Ride "Cross Country" on Element on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Dreamworks (27. April 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> mit einem 2012 Element kann man es auch schön krachen lassen...
> 
> Simmons and Vanderham Ride "Cross Country" on Element on Vimeo



Geil... sollte mein Element mal mehr fordern


----------



## mr320 (27. April 2012)

Und typisch RM. Garantie ist auch gleich mit erloschen!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2012)

Sowas von geniales Video....mit genialen Typen

G.


----------



## LH_DJ (28. April 2012)

Ist nur Laienaction, aber immerhin......

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41198806"]Rosstrappendownhill in Thale on Vimeo[/ame]

Gefahren mit Slayer50 2012

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## gobo (28. April 2012)

kann es sein das da ein bis zwei sequenzen fehlen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (28. April 2012)

Schönes roll,roll


----------



## Edmonton (29. April 2012)

Hi! 
Hier mal Flatline Action!
Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## blaubaer (30. April 2012)

von mir wieder mal, die etwas andere Action


----------



## mohrstefan (30. April 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> von mir wieder mal, die etwas andere Action


----------



## blaubaer (30. April 2012)

Du musst schon immer alles in lächerliche ziehen, Was ? 
zum glück seh ich letzter Zeit deine Post nicht


----------



## mohrstefan (30. April 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Du musst schon immer alles in lächerliche ziehen, Was ?
> zum glück seh ich letzter Zeit deine Post nicht


Sorry,aber hier ist Action,sowas hatte ich hier auch in...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (2. Mai 2012)

...während des ersten Anstieges beim RMB Marathon in Riva aufgenommen


----------



## hugolost (12. Mai 2012)

Wieder etwas Action, leider macht die Cam mit Serienbildfunktion kack Bilder:


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Mai 2012)

WoW,der ist aber DICK


----------



## blaubaer (18. Mai 2012)

von meiner Auffahrt`s Tour , ein Selbstauslöserbildchen


----------



## blaubaer (22. Mai 2012)

nochmals ich... 

https://vimeo.com/42640744

ich brings nicht mehr fertig als direktes Display einzufügen ?!
woran das wohl liegt


----------



## GM210 (23. Mai 2012)

Bitte schön. (Link kopieren-->Schaltfläche "Link einfügen"-->fertig)



[ame="http://vimeo.com/42640744"]http://vimeo.com/42640744[/ame]


----------



## blaubaer (23. Mai 2012)

Danke  

da haben sie wohl was am Board verändert, es gab mal eine Zeit da reichte es nur den Link rein zu setzten und dann wurde das Video angezeigt...


----------



## na!To (24. Mai 2012)

Letzten Sonntag in Bad Wildbad.


----------



## hugolost (28. Mai 2012)

mal etwas von gestern:


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. Mai 2012)

Coole Strecke!! Wo ist denn das? Ein Bikepark? Oder Privat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (28. Mai 2012)

Adresse steht am Ende. Eine legale Strecke mitten bei uns in der Stadt. Kann 365 Tage im Jahr kostenlos befahren werden (ausser wenn gebaut wird).


----------



## hugolost (7. Juli 2012)




----------



## hugolost (15. Juli 2012)




----------



## hugolost (12. August 2012)




----------



## hugolost (12. August 2012)




----------



## Sw!tch (17. August 2012)




----------



## bestmove (17. August 2012)

Yeah, sehr geil


----------



## gobo (18. August 2012)

sehr geiles pic!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. August 2012)

Jawohl Diggää, lass es fliegen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (18. August 2012)

Danke euch


----------



## Soulbrother (18. August 2012)

Ha... unser Kleiner tritt JJ in die Eier,sehr gut


----------



## gobo (19. August 2012)

kann ich zwar nicht mithalten aber ich poste es mal


----------



## Daniel12 (21. August 2012)

gobo schrieb:


> kann ich zwar nicht mithalten aber ich poste es mal



Winterberg!


----------



## hugolost (22. August 2012)




----------



## Athabaske (23. August 2012)

...ein schönes Bike kann (fast) nichts entstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (23. August 2012)

Bottom out baby!


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. August 2012)

mein SXC und ich melden uns mal wieder mit einem video von den korsischen singletrails: 

auf youtube: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urfR0jMc2AU"]Singletrail Mountainbiking in Lumio, Corsica      - YouTube[/nomedia]

und im IBC-TV:

der fetzigere 2. teil folgt bald


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. August 2012)

teil 2, hoffentlich nicht ganz so fad...


----------



## Beefe (30. August 2012)




----------



## bestmove (4. September 2012)

Grüße aus Livigno  Slayer in Action


----------



## bestmove (6. September 2012)

Heute wieder super Wetter um das Slayer auszuführen


----------



## Sw!tch (11. September 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ha... unser Kleiner tritt JJ in die Eier,sehr gut


Cheers XL


----------



## gobo (11. September 2012)

wo ist das?


----------



## Sw!tch (11. September 2012)

Samerberg. Ist nur ein winziger Drop ganz am Ende der Strecken, aber da stand halt der Fotograf


----------



## hugolost (22. September 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (27. September 2012)

*Slayer50  2012:*


----------



## bestmove (27. September 2012)

Sehr schön  mit dem Slayer geht fast alles


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. September 2012)

Cooles Bild- Geiler Wallride! Wo ist der?


----------



## bestmove (28. September 2012)

klick


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. September 2012)

Lohnt sich der Bikepark?  Die paar Vids die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, fand ich eigentlich ganz cool


----------



## bestmove (29. September 2012)

Kommt drauf an was man möchte. Ich finde den Park sehr geil, Strecken schön flowig, AirBack, und TourenTrails gibts auch jede Menge mit feinen Panorama  das alles garniert mit italienischer Lebensart


----------



## hugolost (1. Oktober 2012)

Gestern von unserem DH Flashmob:


----------



## gobo (1. Oktober 2012)

2.pic sieht schnicke aus


----------



## hugolost (1. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big D (22. Oktober 2012)

Schnappschuss


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Oktober 2012)

Das sieht strange aus


----------



## fuxy (22. Oktober 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


> Gestern von unserem DH Flashmob:


 
Jetzt aber schnell zur Schule.....


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Oktober 2012)

Salzburger Land, kurz vor dem großen Schneefall:


----------



## bestmove (29. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Oktober 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder



danke! das mit dem fotografieren haut mittlerweile (leider?) schon besser hin als die radlfahrerei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (30. Oktober 2012)

...die Gegend und der Trail sehen aber auch sehr nett aus!


----------



## gobo (30. Oktober 2012)

erinnert ein wenig an die big5 runde.
schöne fotos!


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. Oktober 2012)

freut mich! 

ich würd' mich übrigens über ein "gefällt mir" sehr freuen, das bild ist nämlich in die engere wahl zum "foto des tages" gekommen. danke!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. November 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. November 2012)

danke! nur schade, dass ich die schönsten trails immer erst am saisonende entdecke...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (2. November 2012)

Dann hast du was zum drauf freuen für die nächste Saison! Ist hier aber ähnlich.. vor 3 Wochen einen megageilen Trail entdeckt, jetzt ist soviel Laub drauf das man ihn dieses Jahr net mehr fahren kann... Schleim pur nach all dem Regen


----------



## Beefe (3. November 2012)

Mein Like hast du !


----------



## Athabaske (4. November 2012)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> danke! nur schade, dass ich die schönsten trails immer erst am saisonende entdecke...



...ist es nicht so, dass die Trails im Spätsommer/Herbst einfach schöner aussehen, man die beste Form hat und das Wetter wesentlich besser als sein Ruf?


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. November 2012)

Beefe schrieb:


> Mein Like hast du !



danke! 



Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ist es nicht so, dass die Trails im Spätsommer/Herbst einfach schöner aussehen, man die beste Form hat und das Wetter wesentlich besser als sein Ruf?



 da hast du Recht! War wohl "Jammern auf hohem Niveau" von meiner Seite.


----------



## gobo (4. November 2012)

jaa bekommst mein like auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (4. November 2012)

Nass wars.


----------



## basti.rlp (4. November 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


> Nass wars.



Sogar den Herzschlag kann man hören


----------



## gobo (4. November 2012)

ohwei warstein.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (5. November 2012)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/a4/5i/a45i1nu3mnvt/large__MG_0653.jpg?0
...


----------



## hugolost (23. Dezember 2012)

Jahresabschluss Video


----------



## Daniel12 (24. Dezember 2012)

sehr nett!


----------



## blaubaer (26. Dezember 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/56265291"]A Good Year in the Mountains on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## gobo (26. Dezember 2012)

jaaaaa blaubaer hatte ich auch schon vor weiss aber leider nicht wie ich das hier rein bekomme.
ein sehr sehr geiles video!!!!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (2. Januar 2013)

hier ein video von meinem jahr mit dem slayer auf den home trails:


hat spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2013)

G.


----------



## bestmove (2. Januar 2013)

Geht ab


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Januar 2013)

Chool ej ! !


----------



## bestmove (26. Februar 2013)

Letzte Action aus Saison 2012 ... ich will endlich wieder Sommer!


----------



## blaubaer (1. Mai 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65194430"]Wade Simmons Samples the Rocky Mountain Instinct on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2013)

Geil

G.


----------



## BenutzerAndi (18. Mai 2013)

Nix krasses aber immerhin fahr ich Rocky.  
Hab meine neue Cam getestet.


----------



## blaubaer (23. Mai 2013)

backflip mit dem neuen Altitude 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65666887"]Fourtitude: Four Riders + Rocky Mountain Altitude on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## knallerkay (23. Mai 2013)

Sehr geiles Video!


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Mai 2013)

Aber hallo


----------



## hugolost (30. Juni 2013)

Lets rock.


----------



## hugolost (1. Juli 2013)




----------



## na!To (22. Juli 2013)

Gestern mal wieder die GoPro dabei gehabt:


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29985


----------



## las_bushus (18. August 2013)




----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. September 2013)

Mal ein Foto von mir ausm Garten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (6. Oktober 2013)

...nicht unbedingt Wahnsinnsaktion, aber trotzdem bissl was zu guggen bei dem miesen Wetter. Drei Filmchens von unserem 8-tägigen Dolomitencross zum Monte Grappa:

Tag 1-3 http://youtu.be/ausgAdtbUTQ
Tag 4-6 http://youtu.be/GEY_djhoKhU
Tag 7-8 http://youtu.be/IPmUc7QO36s

...viel Spass


----------



## gobo (13. Oktober 2013)

ixs cup thale 2013.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (31. Oktober 2013)

Das schöne Wetter musste einfach noch mal genutzt werden zum Trails fahren


----------



## neikless (9. Dezember 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeYgz4xUp1w"]2011 Rocky Mountain Slayer 70 in action 2 CRASH at end! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## gobo (9. Dezember 2013)

ich hoffe mal das nix ernstes passiert ist.


----------



## hugolost (2. Februar 2014)

Winter Training.


----------



## gobo (3. März 2014)

slayer ss im einsatz.


----------



## SchrottRox (8. April 2014)

...nach zwei langen Jahren tristem Kellerdasein durfte es mal wieder an/in die Luft:


----------



## na!To (9. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till_Mann (3. Juni 2014)

RMX wieder aufgebaut und im Bikepark Lac Blanc ausgeführt:


----------



## numinisflo (7. Juni 2014)

Hätte auch echt mal Lust auf Lac Blanc.


----------



## las_bushus (9. Juni 2014)

Das Slayer durfte mal wieder raus =)


----------



## Till_Mann (9. Juni 2014)

@numinisflo dein ehmaliges Slayer war natürlich auch dabei. Hatte es an mein Cousin verliehen. Bin auch immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil


----------



## numinisflo (15. Juni 2014)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> @numinisflo dein ehmaliges Slayer war natürlich auch dabei. Hatte es an mein Cousin verliehen. Bin auch immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil




Super, das freut mich. War/ist ein tolles Bike!

Hab mir auch wieder ein Enduro zugelegt.


----------



## Falco (19. Juni 2014)

Kletter-Slayer






Kehren-Slayer






Wurzel-Slayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (21. Juni 2014)

Instinct ....es gibt 29ger die Spaß machen


----------



## Falco (26. Juni 2014)

Flug-Slayer


----------



## Falco (10. Juli 2014)

Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg:


----------



## Falco (24. Juli 2014)

Das Thema schläft langsam wieder ein.

Da ich von euch die Action sehen möchte, gibt es von mir noch mal Steine:


----------



## cubelix (24. Juli 2014)




----------



## cubelix (24. Juli 2014)

Eins mit Stein und eins mit Flow...


----------



## gobo (24. Juli 2014)




----------



## hugolost (17. August 2014)




----------



## Falco (17. August 2014)




----------



## Falco (11. September 2014)

Wo sind eure Bilder, habt ihr euch alle im Wald hinter den letzten grünen Zweigen versteckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (12. September 2014)

lach neeee.auf dem weg runter nach lenzerheide.ist zwar keine action aber immerhin.


----------



## Edmonton (12. September 2014)

Hi, hier mal Action mit meinem Waldpanzer!


----------



## gobo (12. September 2014)

wo ist die landung????


----------



## Edmonton (12. September 2014)

Auf dem Foto sieht man die Landung nicht, es ist ein Roadgap! Wenn man richtig in der Schräge landet, passt es.
Ich mag keine Sprünge ohne Landung. 

Auf dem Foto sieht man es besser: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1700103


----------



## fatcrobat (10. Oktober 2014)

Vergesst es Leute


----------



## Athabaske (10. Oktober 2014)

Hääää?


----------



## na!To (11. Oktober 2014)

lol xD


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Oktober 2014)




----------



## gobo (11. Oktober 2014)

hahahaha hammer,seit wann haben die das da????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (11. Oktober 2014)

Mal locker 3 Jahre oder länger


----------



## fatcrobat (11. Oktober 2014)

@ andi haha gibt man dir einmal das iPad du Sack


----------



## Falco (28. Oktober 2014)

Mal wieder was Hochauflösendes:


----------



## Falco (6. November 2014)

Der Herbst ist da:


----------



## Falco (24. November 2014)

Rock'n'Roll


----------



## Falco (8. Dezember 2014)

Die Tage sind nun vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (14. Dezember 2014)

Feucht wars gestern


----------



## Falco (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich konnte keinen überreden gestern und heute eine Runde zu drehen, daher noch etwas aus dem Urlaub was ideal hier herein passt 

*Rocky*




Ich war mit meinem Element gut beschäftigt und meist hinten dran.


----------



## Falco (19. Dezember 2014)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Feucht wars gestern Anhang anzeigen 342754



Das können wir auch


----------



## Falco (28. Dezember 2014)

Im Schneefreien Flachland konnten wir das am 4. Advent noch einmal steigern:

















Wird Zeit für Schnee, so viele lange Schlammtouren hält ein Antrieb nicht aus und der Radhändler reibt sich schon die Hände wenn die XX1 Kassette dem Ende nahe ist.


----------



## Falco (2. Januar 2015)

Slayer im Zittauer Schneegestöber


----------



## Giuliano.B (13. April 2015)

Gestern nach ´nem dreiviertel Jahr das Flatline wieder ausgepackt


----------



## hugolost (24. April 2015)

Mehr auf unserer Facebook Seite: https://www.facebook.com/DHkothen


----------



## el Lingo (8. Mai 2015)

Nach einige Jahren habe ich mich auch mal wieder auf ein paar Rockies gesetzt. Die sind immer noch gut!







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1826098]
	



[/url]


----------



## Edmonton (5. November 2017)

Wieder mal Action mit meinem Flatline! 







Gruß Markus!


----------



## mrwulf (5. Dezember 2017)

Das Element MSL kann auch noch gut fliegen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (5. Dezember 2017)

Mit dem Altitude im letzten Jahr auf dem 601er unterwegs.....


----------

